# Danganronpa



## Imitation

Hello!
Welcome to the general Danganronpa thread!
Discuss anything about Danganronpa here whether it be the anime or the games

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Kazunari

Well, I already knew my top 7, to be honest. 
For some reason, I end up liking the girls more than the guys in this series orz
Togami will always be my favourite, though.


----------



## Siobhan

Mine are
Touko Fukawa
Genocider Syo
Chihiro Fujisaki
Kyouko Kirigiri
and Sakura Oogami

My kids <3
I probably like the characters of DR1 better than SDR2, TBH, even though the plot of SDR2 is way more intriguing.


----------



## tamagotchi

Yeah, pretty much.
Oops, that's really small. If you can't read it, It's:
1. Alter Ego
1. Chiaki Nanami 
3. Aoi Asahina
4. Nagito Komaeda 
5. Sakura Oogami


----------



## dulcet

Kazunari said:


> For some reason, I end up liking the girls more than the guys in this series orz



The boys pale in comparison to the ladies.






<333333


----------



## Cam1

I had like an 8 way tie for first lol:
Ibuki Mioda
Genocider Syo
Chiaki Nanami
Nagito Komaeda
Sonia Nevermind
Akane Owari
Hiyoko Saionji
Gundam Tanaka

Which is weird. I prefer Asahina to Hiyoko and Kirigiri to Komaeda. And they were at like 20

- - - Post Merge - - -

It got my least favorites perfectly. Hanamura, Hagakure, and Yamada


----------



## Imitation

Theres the image version of mine


----------



## Cam1

Here. I took it again and it's a lot more realistic now. 1-12 is basically all correct


----------



## Lady Timpani

Kirigiri and Sakura are my faves.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

everytime i see the game title i always think it says gad dang roper. like al roper lol


----------



## MayorSaki

Sayaka is my absolute fave. She's totally cute and I think her plan was actually pretty good haha.


----------



## Cam1

Are you guys even taking the quiz anymore?


----------



## Imitation

MayorSaki said:


> Sayaka is my absolute fave. She's totally cute and I think her plan was actually pretty good haha.



But she got Leon killed >:O
and totally played Naegi which is pretty cunning >: )

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> Are you guys even taking the quiz anymore?



Its cool this could become the (sorta?) Danganronpa thread


----------



## Cam1

I agree. I've been looking for more Danganronpa buddies to add to my url friends, dragon queen, mayor sama, and ennooooshimaaaa. This is great


----------



## Imitation

I dressed up as Koizumi and Komaeda a few days ago


----------



## Cam1

Oh cool! I'm so excited for Christmas so I can finally get these two PERFECT GAMES

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, it's kinda sad, but Leon was the first culprit in all three, the beta, the demo, and the actual game. I actually kinda liked him. Yamaha should've killed Hagakure or vice versa first. I hate them


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh cool! I'm so excited for Christmas so I can finally get these two PERFECT GAMES
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw, it's kinda sad, but Leon was the first culprit in all three, the beta, the demo, and the actual game. I actually kinda liked him. Yamaha should've killed Hagakure or vice versa first. I hate them



I wish that I had a vita 
They looks awesome and have so many cool  games like Gravity rush etc 
I have the first one on my psp but I cant get the 2nd one 
Yeah I know 
I went to every one of his free time events and he mentions how he was using his baseball status to become a punk singer :O


----------



## Cam1

I'm gonna end up all over Asahina and Ibuki during free time, haha. Maybe Chiaki, Kirigiri, Gundam, and Celes.


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> But she got Leon killed >:O



I'm still upset she was the first one to die. Why did this happen?!?!?
I read that Kirigiri was the first one to die in the demo? I'm so glad that they didn't go with that.



PokeCam420 said:


> Yamaha should've killed Hagakure or vice versa first. I hate them



I know right? I'm still ugh about the fact Hagakure was part of the surviving group. His character is irrelevant.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> I'm still upset she was the first one to die. Why did this happen?!?!?
> I read that Kirigiri was the first one to die in the demo? I'm so glad that they didn't go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? I'm still ugh about the fact Hagakure was part of the surviving group. His character is irrelevant.



She died first because she thought she could take on a professional baseball player...

Hagakure did die first in the demo! :O


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> She died first because she thought she could take on a professional baseball player...
> 
> Hagakure did die first in the demo! :O



That was a dumb move. She should've taken on that tiny little kid. Easy target.
WOOooOOoooAAAH. THEY SHOULD'VE KEPT IT THAT WAY AND LET MAIZONO SURVIVE, SMH.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> That was a dumb move. She should've taken on that tiny little kid. Easy target.
> WOOooOOoooAAAH. THEY SHOULD'VE KEPT IT THAT WAY AND LET MAIZONO SURVIVE, SMH.





Spoiler



Sadly Leon is the murderer in the beta, the demo and the full game


----------



## Cam1

How did Leon murder Hagakure? That part I don't know. I also heard that Maizono and Leon were killed first because they were the base figures for the other characters, so they died first because of that(every time they wanted to redraw the other characters, they had to Sayaka/Leon first).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and she went for Leon because he was bonding with her to help him become a SDHSL Musician.


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Leon is the murderer in the beta, the demo and the full game



What do you like about Leon? I'm curious.


----------



## Cam1

In other words she thought he would be an easy target because she was his closest friend

- - - Post Merge - - -

To me at least, Leon would've been really interesting to see more of. Plus dumb*** in Japanese is "huah" which reminds me of the nae nae which makes me picture Leon doing the nae nae


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh, and she went for Leon because he was bonding with her to help him become a SDHSL Musician.



That makes sense.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> What do you like about Leon? I'm curious.



I like baseball (despite it pretty much not existing at all in the UK..)
I love his character design because I like punk styled characters
And I like his free time events 
Would've been interesting if they kept him around for at least one more class trial...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and his facial expressions are great XD


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, but seriously. I DESPISE WITH A PASSION Hagakure and Yamada. Celes should've told Yamada to kill him, like in Chapter 3, except she wouldn't murder anyone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah Huah!
(Leon does the nae nae during the class trial)


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah, but seriously. I DESPISE WITH A PASSION Hagakure and Yamada. Celes should've told Yamada to kill him, like in Chapter 3, except she wouldn't murder anyone.



I like every Danganronpa character apart from...
Togami
Fukawa ( I like Syo though )
Yamada
Twogami


----------



## Cam1

Oh, including two, my least favorites are
Twogami, Yamada, Hagakure, Hanamura, Souda, Mahiru

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Nidai


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> I like baseball (despite it pretty much not existing at all in the UK..)
> I love his character design because I like punk styled characters
> And I like his free time events
> Would've been interesting if they kept him around for at least one more class trial...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yeah and his facial expressions are great XD



That's pretty legit. I never liked his beard thing though... What's up with that? LOL.
Togami at least has character. Unlike HAGAKURE.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh, including two, my least favorites are
> Twogami, Yamada, Hagakure, Hanamura, Souda, Mahiru
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and Nidai



Mahiru is my 2nd favorite ._.
I like Souda and Nidai
and Hanamura only killed because he was trying to prevent a murder...
He is so misunderstood 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> That's pretty legit. I never liked his beard thing though... What's up with that? LOL.
> Togami at least has character. Unlike HAGAKURE.



But his beard thing looks awesome!
I couldn't imagine him without it :O


----------



## Cam1

Oh no not because he killed first. I just hated him. Too weird and perverted

- - - Post Merge - - -

My results for that quiz were scary accurate



Spoiler: results



1      Aoi Asahina
2      Ibuki Mioda
3      Kyouko Kirigiri
4	Chiaki Nanami
5	Sonia Nevermind
6	Akane Owari
7	Celestia Ludenberg
8	Genocider Syo
9	Hajime Hinata
10	Nagito Komaeda
11	Gundam Tanaka
12	Sayaka Maizono
13	Hiyoko Saionji
14	Leon Kuwata
15	Touko Fukawa
16	Sakura Oogami
17	Junko Enoshima
18	Peko Pekoyama
19	Fuyuhiko Kuzuryuu
20	Makoto Naegi
21	Alter Ego
22	Ishida
23	Chihiro Fujisaki
24	Mondo Oowada
25	Monomi
26	Byakuya Togami
27	Mukuro Ikusaba
28	Mikan Tsumiki
29	Kiyotaka Ishimaru
30	Monokuma
31	Mahiru Koizumi
32	Byakuya Twogami
33	Nekomaru Nidai
34	Kazuichi Souda
35	Yasuhiro Hagakure
36	Izuru Kamukura
37	Hifumi Yamada
38	Teruteru Hanamura


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> But his beard thing looks awesome!
> I couldn't imagine him without it :O



You're right. It wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh no not because he killed first. I just hated him. Too weird and perverted



Fair enough I guess
I liked him a little because of his back story and will to try to stop a murder from happening


----------



## tamagotchi

I like Hagakure because of his picture with the burg. It doesn't mean much but I also like his hair, too.

_"The beam went straight for my hamburger!"_


----------



## Cam1

In the bad ending where 



Spoiler



Kirigiri gets executed for killing Mukuro Ikusaba


 It shows Hagakure babies O.O.

- - - Post Merge - - -


I'll look for a higher quality picture later


----------



## Imitation

RetroT said:


> I like Hagakure because of his picture with the burg. It doesn't mean much but I also like his hair, too.
> View attachment 59405
> _"The beam went straight for my hamburger!"_



I now love Hagakure XD
His hair is the best thing about him 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> In the bad ending where
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kirigiri gets executed for killing Mukuro Ikusaba
> 
> 
> It shows Hagakure babies O.O.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 59406
> I'll look for a higher quality picture later



Wut dis one?


----------



## Cam1

Yes, and what makes it weirder is that Asahina birthed all 3 of their children....


----------



## tamagotchi

PokeCam420 said:


> Yes, and what makes it weirder is that Asahina birthed all 3 of their children....


I think the scariest part of that picture is Togami's hair.
Little Togami is really cute, though. qq


----------



## dulcet

I still wonder about what happened to the girl in glasses in that ending.


----------



## Cam1

Me too. Like, why isn't Fukawa there? Like, shouldn't another one be gone, too?


----------



## tamagotchi

PokeCam420 said:


> Me too. Like, why isn't Fukawa there?


Maybe she died of greif because Asahina had their baby, lol. Or maybe just an accident?


----------



## Cam1

I don't know. That picture is also disgusting because Hagakure is committing illegal actions by fathering Asahina's baby. He is 22. She is 16...


----------



## Imitation

RetroT said:


> Maybe she died of greif because Asahina had their baby, lol. Or maybe just an accident?



I think thats what happened aswell


----------



## dulcet

Asahina's beta design is cute.


----------



## Cam1

Completely unrelated, but how did Hagakure and Maizono die in the exact same way? How did they make the room switch with Naegi and Hagakure work? In the beta, I mean

- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> Asahina's beta design is cute.


Hmm. It is pretty cool


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Completely unrelated, but how did Hagakure and Maizono die in the exact same way? How did they make the room switch with Naegi and Hagakure work?



Yaoi couple.


----------



## Cam1

Yaoi couple? What does that even mean


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Completely unrelated, but how did Hagakure and Maizono die in the exact same way? How did they make the room switch with Naegi and Hagakure work? In the beta, I mean




I think the demo started with that screen and didnt bother with most of the story
In the beta it is Kirigiri who is the first victim :O


----------



## tamagotchi

PokeCam420 said:


> Completely unrelated, but how did Hagakure and Maizono die in the exact same way? How did they make the room switch with Naegi and Hagakure work? In the beta, I mean
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Hmm. It is pretty cool



Monokuma's is cute, too. xD


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Yaoi couple? What does that even mean



They're lovers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> View attachment 59408
> Monokuma's is cute, too. xD



I would've quit the game if that showed up, omfg.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Yaoi couple.





RetroT said:


> View attachment 59408
> Monokuma's is cute, too. xD




You have scarred me for life 0_0

- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> Asahina's beta design is cute.



I love it!
The bowtie reminds me of Ibuki


----------



## dulcet

Kirigiri's beta design is also nice. <3


----------



## tamagotchi

Celes's design is so cute.


----------



## Cam1

Yeah.


----------



## dulcet

RetroT said:


> Celes's design is so cute.
> View attachment 59409



I got teary eyed at her episode tbh. Queen.


----------



## Cam1

How funny. My picture didn't work, but I was posting Celes beta too lol


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Kirigiri's beta design is also nice. <3



Sorta remind me of Pekoyama


----------



## dulcet

THIS IS FOR VOLTZ.
I like this design better.


----------



## Cam1

Maizono didn't change, like at all(even though she went through the most changes, along with Leon)


----------



## Imitation

RetroT said:


> Celes's design is so cute.
> View attachment 59409



I love Celestias design and character so much!
I was half proud of her for pulling off what she did 
The thing I didnt like was her getting Ishimaru killed ;.( 
But I guess it was worth it as Yamada died aswell...

- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> THIS IS FOR VOLTZ.
> I like this design better.




The one on the right makes him look as if hes from Jet set radio


----------



## Cam1

Oh my god thank god for changes in design This was Fukawa


----------



## tamagotchi

Voltz09 said:


> I love Celestias design and character so much!
> I was half proud of her for pulling off what she did
> The thing I didnt like was her getting Ishimaru killed ;.(
> *But I guess it was worth it as Yamada died aswell...*


I liked Yamada because he was a little different than the others. He wasn't that perfect body shape, which was a nice touch.
He was a little creepy, though..


----------



## Imitation

Koizumi borrowed Kirigiris jacket in her beta design


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh my god thank god for changes in designView attachment 59410 This was Fukawa



WHAT TO HECK. I just thought that was some random dude...

Ishimaru is my favourite guy in the first game.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh my god thank god for changes in designView attachment 59410 This was Fukawa



KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## tamagotchi

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh my god thank god for changes in designView attachment 59410 This was Fukawa



I wish that was her design.
_"Togami please love me"_


----------



## Cam1

My favorite guy in the first happens to be Leon, as my 14th favorite character overall


----------



## dulcet

RetroT said:


> I liked Yamada because he was a little different than the others. He wasn't that perfect body shape, which was a nice touch.
> He was a little creepy, though..



The fact that he knew Celeste's real name makes me wonder.


----------



## Imitation

RetroT said:


> I liked Yamada because he was a little different than the others. He wasn't that perfect body shape, which was a nice touch.
> He was a little creepy, though..



I just found him annoying
I dont know why but I just did
Now that I think about it I think it was because I wanted his light out on the death counter screen >.<


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Koizumi borrowed Kirigiris jacket in her beta design



Cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> My favorite guy in the first happens to be Leon, as my 14th favorite character overall



Lmao.


----------



## Cam1

Woah. Ibuki's beta looks 80s retro


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Woah. Ibuki's beta looks 80s retro
> 
> View attachment 59413



I love it.


----------



## tamagotchi

PokeCam420 said:


> Woah. Ibuki's beta looks 80s retro
> 
> View attachment 59413


Actually, I kinda' like that! I think she looks cute like that. c:


----------



## Cam1

I like it, but I prefer the horns


----------



## dulcet

I just found Maizono's design. She does pretty much look the same.


----------



## Imitation

Apparently this was Sakura 2 years before Hope peak :O
She buffed up quickly!


----------



## Cam1

It's funny that Maizono underwent the most changes, along with Leon, and they look the same. They were the base designs for the male and female characters, so they were redrawn anytime just one of the others were. I heard a rumor that that is why they were the first to die


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Apparently this was Sakura 2 years before Hope peak :O
> She buffed up quickly!



Cutie either way.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Apparently this was Sakura 2 years before Hope peak :O
> She buffed up quickly!



Wow. In the art gallery in the game, there are alternate Sakura designs that are so cool


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> It's funny that Maizono underwent the most changes, along with Leon, and they look the same. They were the base designs for the male and female characters, so they were redrawn anytime just one of the others were. I heard a rumor that that is why they were the first to die



Maizono's character had potential though. I cri ery tim.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Woah. Ibuki's beta looks 80s retro
> 
> View attachment 59413



It reminds me of Roxie from B2/W2 a bit


----------



## Cam1

Me too man. Me too. Meant for sojin, btw


----------



## tamagotchi

sojin said:


> Maizono's character had potential though. I cri ery tim.



Maizono was cute, but she was a little annoying to me. I liked her, though.


----------



## dulcet

I don't know much about the second game and I just saw spoilers. Oh no.


----------



## Cam1

sojin said:


> I don't know much about the second game and I just saw spoilers. Oh no.


Which was it? I can tell you if it's big or not


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Cutie either way.



Yeah!
I liked Sakuras character a lot!
She was so noble and did what she could to protect everybody


----------



## dulcet

RetroT said:


> Maizono was cute, but she was a little annoying to me. I liked her, though.



She kind of was tbh.


----------



## Cam1

"I DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS"-Sayaka Maizono


----------



## tamagotchi

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah!
> I liked Sakuras character a lot!
> She was so noble and did what she could to protect everybody



I felt really horrible for Aoi when she died. That was actually the death that I thought was the saddest. :v


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Which was it? I can tell you if it's big or not



The sporty girl was strangling Komaeda?????? It looked like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> I felt really horrible for Aoi when she died. That was actually the death that I thought was the saddest. :v



THEY'RE MY OTP. I WAS SO SAD.


----------



## Cam1

RetroT said:


> I felt really horrible for Aoi when she died. That was actually the death that I thought was the saddest. :v


Same, along with Celes. And in the second game 



Spoiler



Ibuki



- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> The sporty girl was strangling Komaeda?????? It looked like it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> THEY'RE MY OTP. I WAS SO SAD.


No where near big.


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> "I DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS"-Sayaka Maizono



Same.


----------



## Imitation

RetroT said:


> I felt really horrible for Aoi when she died. That was actually the death that I thought was the saddest. :v



Yeah it was so depressed to see her slumped over in the chair
and to see Asahina drowning in despair ;(


----------



## Cam1

Oh my god Peko's beta

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought it was Sonia with glasses at first


----------



## tamagotchi

Beta Junko is cute, too.


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah it was so depressed to see her slumped over in the chair
> and to see Asahina drowning in despair ;(



They killed off everyone I liked. Besides Kirigiri and Asahina.


----------



## tamagotchi

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh my god Peko's betaView attachment 59417
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I thought it was Sonia with glasses at first


Oh god that's cute.


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh my god Peko's betaView attachment 59417
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I thought it was Sonia with glasses at first



YAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS.


----------



## Cam1

Me too, minus Touko Asahina and Kirigiri


----------



## Imitation

xD
just found this


----------



## dulcet

RetroT said:


> Beta Junko is cute, too.
> View attachment 59418



It's cute, but plain. Her current design fits her so well.


----------



## Cam1

Oh Kuzuryuus is quite different as wellView attachment 59419


----------



## Imitation

WHAT!?!
This is supposed to be Kurzuyuu!
He looks more like Nidai :O


----------



## dulcet

This scared the **** out of me.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh Kuzuryuus is quite different as wellView attachment 59419



Beat me to it again


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh Kuzuryuus is quite different as wellView attachment 59419



Link doesn't work.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> xD
> just found this


Oh my god XD I love WSS as well, so that's really cool. Not as bad as this though. Please Hold


----------



## dulcet

This is really cute.


----------



## tamagotchi

sojin said:


> This is really cute.



It is! But I think I prefer her current design. Chihiro is such a cute character.


----------



## dulcet

RetroT said:


> It is! But I think I prefer her current design. Chihiro is such a cute character.



Her death wasn't acceptable.

I think you should change the first post and put that this is a general Danganronpa thread or something like that.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> This is really cute.



His design reminds me of Armin from attack on titan :O


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> His design reminds me of Armin from attack on titan :O



Omg.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Her death wasn't acceptable.
> 
> I think you should change the first post and put that this is a general Danganronpa thread or something like that.



Changed it!
Although I couldnt think of anything to put in the description ._.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## tamagotchi

PokeCam420 said:


> View attachment 59423



Yamada fits Johnny so well.


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Changed it!
> Although I couldnt think of anything to put in the description ._.



It's good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Asahina looks good with her hair down.


----------



## Imitation

RetroT said:


> Yamada fits Johnny so well.



Chihiro fits double D perfectly


----------



## dulcet

Do any of you ship Naegi and Kirigiri? Because I don't.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Do any of you ship Naegi and Kirigiri? Because I don't.



Nah
I ship Souda and Sonia though 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also is your avatar Edea Lee?


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Nah
> I ship Souda and Sonia though



I see her get shipped with the other guy with the animals more. The fanart is cute.


----------



## Cam1

Gundam x Sonia forevs
Also Naegi x Togami

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I kind of ship Sayaka and Leon


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> I see her get shipped with the other guy with the animals more. The fanart is cute.



Yeah in the game its sorta a one sided rivalry as Sonia hates Souda but Souda likes Sonia aswell as Gundamm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler



Gundhams death </3
The hamsters do it for me ;(


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah in the game its sorta a one sided rivalry as Sonia hates Souda but Souda likes Sonia aswell as Gundamm



Sonia is the bae. <3


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Sonia is the bae. <3



Sonia is cute buut
Koizumi <3


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Also is your avatar Edea Lee?



Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Sonia is cute buut
> Koizumi <3



I have no idea what she is like except that one midget girl is fond of her.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Yes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what she is like except that one midget girl is fond of her.



Mrgrgr! 

Koizumi!


----------



## Cam1

Out of both games, if you had to choose one murder to not take place, and one murderer to not be the murderer of that case, who would they be?

Mine would be 



Spoiler



Ibuki


 for the murder, and either 



Spoiler



Gundam


 or Celes for the murderer


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Out of both games, if you had to choose one murder to not take place, and one murderer to not be the murderer of that case, who would they be?
> 
> Mine would be
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ibuki
> 
> 
> for the murder, and either
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gundam
> 
> 
> or Celes for the murderer



To not be killed I would choose


Spoiler



Mukuro from 1 And Koizumi from 2


and as for the murderer I would choose


Spoiler



Leon from 1 and Chiaki from 2


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> To not be killed I would choose
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mukuro from 1 And Koizumi from 2
> 
> 
> and as for the murderer I would choose
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Leon from 1 and Chiaki from 2



Oh I meant you could only chose one between the both of them

- - - Post Merge - - -

But interesting choices

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I guess if we are choosing two, my murder from 1 that shouldn't have happened would be 



Spoiler



Sayaka or Chihiro


----------



## Imitation

Great danganronpa new leaf designs here! 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76751-Dangan-Ronpa


----------



## Cudon

I haven't seen any full eng sub let's plays of SDR2... Are there any out there? I'm pretty interested :u


----------



## Cam1

Not the English game, but there are translated playthroughs. I watched it on YouTube by lifexTube his name was something like that


----------



## Imitation

Dinomates said:


> I haven't seen any full eng sub let's plays of SDR2... Are there any out there? I'm pretty interested :u



The sequel comes out in exactly a month today in english


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Voltz09 said:


> The sequel comes out in exactly a month today in english



Yep! I'll be picking it up day one. Really enjoyed playing through the first.


----------



## Imitation

Tom said:


> Yep! I'll be picking it up day one. Really enjoyed playing through the first.



I wish I could!
But I dont have a vita ;(


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I wish I could!
> But I dont have a vita ;(


Me either


----------



## Lady Timpani

PokeCam420 said:


> Are you guys even taking the quiz anymore?



Why take a quiz when I already know who my favorite characters are?


----------



## Imitation

Lady Timpani said:


> Why take a quiz when I already know who my favorite characters are?



Fair enough 
Also the quiz is gone and this is now the general Danganronpa thread!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Voltz09 said:


> Fair enough
> Also the quiz is gone and this is now the general Danganronpa thread!



Ah, coolio (Sorry, I didn't really read past page one lol). 

Are we doing spoilers? I read the first chapter of SDR2 like a year ago but didn't read anything after that, so I'd prefer not to get spoiled before the game comes out. I assume that's probably the case with a lot of people who have only played the games and not read the Let's Plays, though.


----------



## Imitation

Yes you can write about spoilers as long as its hidden under a spoilers tab 
Also the official English version of SDR2 comes out a month today


----------



## Lady Timpani

Voltz09 said:


> Yes you can write about spoilers as long as its hidden under a spoilers tab
> Also the official English version of SDR2 comes out a month today



Ah, that's right. o: Hopefully my brother will be done with it when I actually have the time to play it lol (it's his Vita, after all).


----------



## Imitation

Voltz09 said:


> I wish I could!
> But I dont have a vita ;(



If only xbox 360s were worth enough to get a vita


----------



## Lady Timpani

Voltz09 said:


> If only xbox 360s were worth enough to get a vita



Aw, that sucks. I'm surprised the Vita gets so much flack, it has a fair amount of really good games on it. Is it possible your parents would buy you one for Christmas/birthday?


----------



## Imitation

My birthday was in April and christmas feels like is *years* away... 
as much as I hate using hashtages
#Firstworldproblems xD


----------



## Lady Timpani

I looked it up on Amazon and the starting price for a used Vita is 125 USD (starting price for new is like 255). Not sure if you'd want to buy used or not, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> My birthday was in April and christmas feels like is *years* away...
> as much as I hate using hashtages
> #Firstworldproblems xD



Ah, I get you. I feel like I'd prefer to have that gap, since my birthday is in November haha. I usually run out of money by March.


----------



## Imitation

Lady Timpani said:


> I looked it up on Amazon and the starting price for a used Vita is 125 USD (starting price for new is like 255). Not sure if you'd want to buy used or not, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I get you. I feel like I'd prefer to have that gap, since my birthday is in November haha. I usually run out of money by March.



I was sensible this year and saved half of my money for comic con which was awesome!
A vita in a local computer shop near me is selling a mega bundle on for ?100
Buuut theres so many games coming out soon like SMT4, Smash bros, Alpha sapphire and Persona Q..
I doubt il get a vita, SMT and Persona Q for a while...


----------



## Cam1

I'm hoping I can get the vita and games for Christmas. I'm not sure since I'm going to see Wicked as part of my Christmas. Ugh I realllllyyyyy wanna play it


----------



## Lady Timpani

Voltz09 said:


> I was sensible this year and saved half of my money for comic con which was awesome!
> A vita in a local computer shop near me is selling a mega bundle on for ?100
> Buuut theres so many games coming out soon like SMT4, Smash bros, Alpha sapphire and Persona Q..
> I doubt il get a vita, SMT and Persona Q for a while...



Ooh, that's a pretty good price, depending on what's in the bundle. 

And omg yeah, I put down ten dollars on Q the other week. Tbh me getting it is all riding on the money I get from my birthday, and since I'm turning 18 this year I have no idea if I'm getting money or actual presents lol. 

Buuuut I guess we might be getting a lil off topic oops. 

(I feel you guys on money woes though)


----------



## Imitation

Lady Timpani said:


> Ooh, that's a pretty good price, depending on what's in the bundle.
> 
> And omg yeah, I put down ten dollars on Q the other week. Tbh me getting it is all riding on the money I get from my birthday, and since I'm turning 18 this year I have no idea if I'm getting money or actual presents lol.
> 
> Buuuut I guess we might be getting a lil off topic oops.
> 
> (I feel you guys on money woes though)



I checked and I think it says it comes with a download code for 10 big titles including LBP etc.
I wasnt prepared for comic con and ended up spending all the money I had put aside for games...
DANGANRONPA  There back on topic


----------



## Imitation

What is everybody's favorite feature of a character(s)
I love the ear piercings on Ibuki and Leon!


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> What is everybody's favorite feature of a character(s)
> I love the ear piercings on Ibuki and Leon!


I do as well, preferring Ibuki's as they are not as prominent and look really good on her character


----------



## Cam1

Bump! How did you guys find out about Danganronpa? My friend told me it was a combination of Mirai Nikki and a mock trial we did in class this year, so I immediately jumped.


----------



## Imitation

I just stumbled across it xD
I think it was the fourth anime I knowingly ever watched


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I just stumbled across it xD
> I think it was the fourth anime I knowingly ever watched



Wow haha. It was my fourth too


----------



## Cam1

So I got my sig and avatar today. Danganronpa related to an extent! Like it?


----------



## Imitation

They both look awesome!
I was thinking about asking WonderK to make a signature for me but he is so busy and id feel guilty! :O


----------



## Cam1

He is taking requests right now and there are no others wanting one right now, as he finished the first 15 since last night. Youd be the only one haha


----------



## dulcet

I saw gifs of the anime and I decided to watch it. 
Afterwards, I played the game. I still need to finish it. I played for two hours and the game froze me. I never touched it again, lol. I'm on Celeste's case.


----------



## Cam1

hahah. Ive played Leon's trial and thats it. The friend that let me play it said, "Leon says huah too much. Its like he is the ultimate nae nae." I WANT A GIF NOW.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> I saw gifs of the anime and I decided to watch it.
> Afterwards, I played the game. I still need to finish it. I played for two hours and the game froze me. I never touched it again, lol. I'm on Celeste's case.



I like the game myself! 
What about it made you freeze? 
(Ive always choose Celestia in free time cuz Y'know Leon isn't around...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> hahah. Ive played Leon's trial and thats it. The friend that let me play it said, "Leon says huah too much. Its like he is the ultimate nae nae." I WANT A GIF NOW.



Here ya go


----------



## Cam1

Im gonna max out my freetime with Enoshima, Maizono, and Kuwata for skills by playing chapter 1 free times over and over and over haha


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> I like the game myself!
> What about it made you freeze?
> (Ive always choose Celestia in free time cuz Y'know Leon isn't around...)



PSP emulator, LOL. I'm too broke to afford a PS Vita.
I used to talk to Maizono and Kirigiri, but then I started talking to the ones who I could get skills from.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> PSP emulator, LOL. I'm too broke to afford a PS Vita.
> I used to talk to Maizono and Kirigiri, but then I started talking to the ones who I could get skills from.



In chapter 1 I spoke to Leon and Junko then from every chapter onwards I spoke to Celestia 
Im playing it on a psp and same with the vita sadly


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I like the game myself!
> What about it made you freeze?
> (Ive always choose Celestia in free time cuz Y'know Leon isn't around...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go


I meant like of Leon doing the nae nae but thats a pretty good gif


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> In chapter 1 I spoke to Leon and Junko then from every chapter onwards I spoke to Celestia
> Im playing it on a psp and same with the vita sadly





Spoiler



Does Junko even count? Since it was her twin sister in the beginning instead of her.


----------



## Cam1

^^^ I dont know. And I am the same with the vita. I can afford it, but I have to pay monthly payments on my phone (my parents are telling me it will help me out with financial responsibility ince I branch out on my own in about 4 years).


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Does Junko even count? Since it was her twin sister in the beginning instead of her.


Yeah but I was too lazy to put a spoiler so I left it xD


Spoiler



Oh how I wish Mukuro lasted a bit longer so we could find out more about her assisting Junko etc.
I feel like her title of SDHL Soldier couldve impacted the group a lot if she were to take part in Junkos game..



- - - Post Merge - - -

Then again it wouldve been a bit pointless...


----------



## Cam1

I agree. I read that according to danganronpa if, it was obvious she didnt want to work with her sister for DESPAIR, but rather to earn RESPECT and PRAISE.


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah but I was too lazy to put a spoiler so I left it xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish Mukuro lasted a bit longer so we could find out more about her assisting Junko etc.
> I feel like her title of SDHL Soldier couldve impacted the group a lot if she were to take part in Junkos game..
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Then again it wouldve been a bit pointless...





Spoiler



Junko just killed off her sister like that, whoaaaa. Even after everything, I still like her.


----------



## Cam1

Me too^^^^


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Junko just killed off her sister like that, whoaaaa. Even after everything, I still like her.





Spoiler



Yeah I know! Mukuro even wanted to assist her in causing despair!
I love Mukuros character design a lot she looks so cool!


----------



## dulcet

It's difficult for me to actually hate a character since I understand why some people are the way they are and everyone has flaws. 
If I actually hate a character, you must be one crappy person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know! Mukuro even wanted to assist her in causing despair!
> I love Mukuros character design a lot she looks so cool!



Me too. She looks awesome.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know! Mukuro even wanted to assist her in causing despair!
> I love Mukuros character design a lot she looks so cool!


Like I said, 



Spoiler



like I said. It was for PRAISE and RESPECT, not for actual Despair


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> It's difficult for me to actually hate a character since I understand why some people are the way they are and everyone has flaws.
> If I actually hate a character, you must be one crappy person.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. She looks awesome.



I actually hate Togami (Ive not met somebody who doesn't xD)
although when I found out about his execution I felt sorta bad for him :/


Spoiler: Togami's execution



Human★Disqualification - Byakuya would have been dropped in a garbage can and fall into a place that looks like Hell. Monokuma, dressed like an elementary student, would throw stones at him for looking like a dirty hobo. Byakuya would try to escape, only to come out into a cold and snowy place and eventually die from his wounds and the cold



- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> Like I said,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> like I said. It was for PRAISE and RESPECT, not for actual Despair



Ah ok


----------



## Cam1

yeah. Maizono's is quite horrid too


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> I actually hate Togami (Ive not met somebody who doesn't xD)
> although when I found out about his execution I felt sorta bad for him :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Togami's execution
> 
> 
> 
> Human★Disqualification - Byakuya would have been dropped in a garbage can and fall into a place that looks like Hell. Monokuma, dressed like an elementary student, would throw stones at him for looking like a dirty hobo. Byakuya would try to escape, only to come out into a cold and snowy place and eventually die from his wounds and the cold



Togami can be an *******, but it's whatever. At least he has character to him.
I didn't see everyone's execution. Do I want to?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I actually hate Togami (Ive not met somebody who doesn't xD)
> although when I found out about his execution I felt sorta bad for him :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Togami's execution
> 
> 
> 
> Human★Disqualification - Byakuya would have been dropped in a garbage can and fall into a place that looks like Hell. Monokuma, dressed like an elementary student, would throw stones at him for looking like a dirty hobo. Byakuya would try to escape, only to come out into a cold and snowy place and eventually die from his wounds and the cold
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok


You should see my friend. She has an anime crush on him lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> Togami can be an *******, but it's whatever. At least he has character to him.
> I didn't see everyone's execution. Do I want to?


Their pretty interesting. go to danganronpa.wikia.com and look at that characters


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> You should see my friend. She has an anime crush on him lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Their pretty interesting. go to danganronpa.wikia.com and look at that characters



Maybe. 
Whenever I go on those pages, I'm so tempted to look at the second game characters and spoil everything.
How much is a chibi from Yookey? I might be able to donate a bit.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Togami can be an *******, but it's whatever. At least he has character to him.
> I didn't see everyone's execution. Do I want to?



Yeah he does have character even if his characteristics are p****-like...
The executions arent actual videos but they are detailed in the fan book apparently and what they wouldve been if they had been executed.
Hagakures is pretty funny I think


----------



## Cam1

1500 TBT. If you do, Thanks a bunch! If not, Thanks anyway! I'm already gonna get 600 TBT at least for my merengue.


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah he does have character even if his characteristics are p****-like...
> The executions arent actual videos but they are detailed in the fan book apparently and what they wouldve been if they had been executed.
> Hagakures is pretty funny I think



I would enjoy reading Hagakure's execution.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Maybe.
> Whenever I go on those pages, I'm so tempted to look at the second game characters and spoil everything.
> How much is a chibi from Yookey? I might be able to donate at bit.



Haha I know what you mean!
I try to avoid the wikias for games as it always makes me curious..
if you want I can post all the executions in a spoiler tag?


----------



## Cam1

Oh god Hagakures is creepy


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> I would enjoy reading Hagakure's execution.





Spoiler



Quiz Time! I Heard There's a Chance of 30%! - Hiro is a contestant on a quiz show set. Before him there are 3 doors labeled 'A', 'B', and 'C'. There is a 1/3 probability that one is an execution. Hiro tries to enter the 'A' door. The door grows hands and feet and escapes. 'B' does the same thing. Only door 'C' is left. He isn't willing, and a mouth appears on the door and eats him


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: Hagakures Execution



Quiz Time! I Heard There's a Chance of 30%! - Hiro is a contestant on a quiz show set. Before him there are 3 doors labeled 'A', 'B', and 'C'. There is a 1/3 probability that one is an execution. Hiro tries to enter the 'A' door. The door grows hands and feet and escapes. 'B' does the same thing. Only door 'C' is left. He isn't willing, and a mouth appears on the door and eats him. This execution is shown in the Official Fanbook.



- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll get started on posting all the executions


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> 1500 TBT. If you do, Thanks a bunch! If not, Thanks anyway! I'm already gonna get 600 TBT at least for my merengue.



I forgot that I spent most of my TBT bells. I donated a bit to help though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler: Hagakures Execution
> 
> 
> 
> Quiz Time! I Heard There's a Chance of 30%! - Hiro is a contestant on a quiz show set. Before him there are 3 doors labeled 'A', 'B', and 'C'. There is a 1/3 probability that one is an execution. Hiro tries to enter the 'A' door. The door grows hands and feet and escapes. 'B' does the same thing. Only door 'C' is left. He isn't willing, and a mouth appears on the door and eats him. This execution is shown in the Official Fanbook.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll get started on posting all the executions



The executions are creative.


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: executions not shown in game/anime



Maizono-Sayaka Maizono's Final Performance - Sayaka is placed on a stage in the form of a giant mantrap along its edge, complete with a meter to score her. She is required to sing in order to fill the aforementioned meter until it's full. However, just as the meter is about to reach the highest score, Monokuma destroys it, triggering the 'Failure' condition. This causes the giant mantrap to slam shut, killing Sayaka instantly. 
Chihiro-Super Fujisaki Bros - In his execution, Chihiro is put inside a 8-bit sidescrolling game. A group of huge pixelated Monokumas would appear behind him as he tries to run. Eventually, they would catch up to him, causing Chihiro's sprite to pop out of existence. 
Yamada-Watch Out, Booko! Great Monster Invasion -  A gigantic Booko comes flying to a place where an enormous Monokuma is rioting at. Both start fighting. Hifumi, who is stuck between them is being hit from both sides. At the end, he dies when being hit by 'certain kill' beams from both simultaneously.
Ishimaru-Prime Minister Kiyotaka Ishimaru's Inaugural Parade  - Taka sits on a vehicle and answers people's cheers in the middle of a huge, gorgeous parade. The crowd has posters that say things such as “Hooray for Prime Minister Ishimaru”. In the next moment, Monokuma pops up resembling Golgo 13 (an assassin) and kills him with a shot through the heart.
Oogami-Deciding Match of the Whole Galaxy -  Sakura is standing in wilderness. Various space alien commanders and soldiers appear and surround her, manipulating the atmosphere. Even though Sakura successfully kicks them one after another, the enemies don't stop appearing. Eventually it becomes too cramped and she dies by the pressure of being buried.
Fukawa-First Kiss Prank: Toko is thrown into complete darkness. In the distance, Byakuya can be seen, so she begins to run towards him. Suddenly, a huge roller appears between the two of them. Though Toko tries desperately to escape, the roller catches up with her and presses her paper-thin, killing her.
Asahina-Water Illusion Show - Hina is put in a water tank. From above, Monokuma, dressed as a magician, appears and waves his staff. A curtain falls, raising again with a drum roll. Many sharks can be seen in the tank, surrounding Hina. Once again, Monokuma waves his staff and the curtain falls. As the drum rolls and the curtain rises, Hina isn't in the tank anymore, because she's been eaten by the sharks.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks a ton!


----------



## radical6

i used to be really obsessed with dangan ronpa and SDR2 but the only character that matters to me is nanami. the rest are ****


----------



## Cam1

tsundere said:


> i used to be really obsessed with dangan ronpa and SDR2 but the only character that matters to me is nanami. the rest are ****


B-b-b-but Ibuki :/


----------



## Imitation

tsundere said:


> i used to be really obsessed with dangan ronpa and SDR2 but the only character that matters to me is nanami. the rest are ****



I used to think Nanami was the best aswell but then I properly looked at the others and they look awesome!
What dont you like about the rest of the cast? :O


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I used to think Nanami was the best aswell but then I properly looked at the others and they look awesome!
> What dont you like about the rest of the cast? :O


I agree. I really like Nanami, but the rest are really creative as well.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> B-b-b-but Ibuki :/



B-b-but Hanamura xD


----------



## taehyvng

tsundere said:


> i used to be really obsessed with dangan ronpa and SDR2 but the only character that matters to me is nanami. the rest are ****



i lov u nanami is my queen


----------



## Imitation

rimu said:


> i lov u nanami is my queen





Spoiler: **** move



*Was


----------



## JayTrain

How about a game of tetris, eh? eh?


----------



## taehyvng

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler: **** move
> 
> 
> 
> *Was





Spoiler: no



why would you why would you you have brought back painful memories im gonna go watch some dog videos


----------



## JayTrain

If nanami is queen then komaeda is king XD, in a cruel twisted way.


----------



## taehyvng

hi komaeda

- - - Post Merge - - -



RJtheACPlayer said:


> If nanami is queen then komaeda is king XD, in a cruel twisted way.



hinata is king #hinanami4lyf


----------



## JayTrain

Should I be like, I am a failure, I can do nothing right. Let despair not overcome hope


----------



## Isabella

I love nanami so much tbh she's my favorite char

I remember the dr blow up starting last summer.


----------



## taehyvng

Isabella said:


> I love nanami so much tbh she's my favorite char



NANAMI LOVERS REJOICE


----------



## Imitation

rimu said:


> Spoiler: no
> 
> 
> 
> why would you why would you you have brought back painful memories im gonna go watch some dog videos



Im sorry 


Spoiler



Buuut at least she helped everybody out and was a great character before "that" happened 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Nah its all bout Leon and Koizumi


----------



## JayTrain

Spoiler



Except Leon died first :/, How tragic. He was just trying to defend himself


----------



## taehyvng

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Except Leon died first :/, How tragic. He was just trying to defend himself





Spoiler: lmao



did u kno he died first cos they got annoyed with his design


----------



## Imitation

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Except Leon died first :/, How tragic. He was just trying to defend himself





Spoiler



Maizono+Mukuro died first 


eheh dont remind me...
At least he got some free time events I guess...

- - - Post Merge - - -



rimu said:


> Spoiler: lmao
> 
> 
> 
> did u kno he died first cos they got annoyed with his design



But his design is awesome!
Who can hate on his design :O
His piercings and goatee look so cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also im glad to see this thread more active again!


----------



## dulcet

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Except Leon died first :/, How tragic. He was just trying to defend himself





Spoiler



It wasn't self defense. Maizono failed in killing him and he could've just ran the heck out of there, but nope he decided to grab a weapon and finish her off.


----------



## JayTrain

Spoiler



Can someone tell me why the first executions are always brutal? Like come on, getting dragged on the floor to be pelted by base balls. But hanamaru got it worse . He was covered with stuff you use to back then thrown into a volcano XD



- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't self defense. Maizono failed in killing him and he could've just ran the heck out of there, but nope he decided to grab a weapon and finish her off.



Yeah your right, sorry the first one is slightly fuzzy to me


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't self defense. Maizono failed in killing him and he could've just ran the heck out of there, but nope he decided to grab a weapon and finish her off.



Yeah... sadly...


Spoiler



But as Leon said, it could've been anybody that Maizono attempted to kill him..
Think if Maizono tried to kill anybody else and then count how many characters would've just left it and not went back for her
Not many imo



- - - Post Merge - - -



RJtheACPlayer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why the first executions are always brutal? Like come on, getting dragged on the floor to be pelted by base balls. But hanamaru got it worse . He was covered with stuff you use to back then thrown into a volcano XD
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your right, sorry the first one is slightly fuzzy to me



I have to agree with you...


Spoiler



Teruteru got fricken deep fried in a volcano!
compared to Oowada getting turned into Flora xD


----------



## JayTrain

What I like most about both danganronpas is their amazing character cast. They have one of the most versatile cast for a game. Anyone can think of a game or anime that does this better?


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah... sadly...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But as Leon said, it could've been anybody that Maizono attempted to kill him..
> Think if Maizono tried to kill anybody else and then count how many characters would've just left it and not went back for her
> Not many imo





Spoiler



You're right. A lot of them would be mad.
I personally wouldn't have come back for her. It would just be too messy and it'll be harder to get away with murder that wasn't even planned. I could warn the others about how she attempted to murder me as well. The question is that if they would believe me or not.



- - - Post Merge - - -



RJtheACPlayer said:


> What I like most about both danganronpas is their amazing character cast. They have one of the most versatile cast for a game. Anyone can think of a game or anime that does this better?



NINE HOURS, NINE PERSONS, NINE DOORS. I love this game.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> B-b-but Hanamura xD


EW


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> EW



LMAO.


----------



## radical6

the whole cast is annoying tbh and the fandom annoys me. i was in the fandom last year and i regret it so much. everyone mostly joined the dangan ronpa and OFF fandoms so whatever. i liked the story and cases of the first one but the characters were so fking annoying. the second one had a better cast but the most boring story ever. so i only like nanami bc shes the only cute one


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler



He, Yamada, Hagakure, Twogami, and Souda DESERVE(D) TO DIE.


 Although Hanamuras perverted jokes were pretty funny.


----------



## JayTrain

The story was amazing don't get me wrong, but the cast is just more memorable


----------



## Cam1

*Sonia pose seen in my signature* "Lower body? Understood!"


----------



## JayTrain

Sonia was meh, don't want to be rude be she was a little bland


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. A lot of them would be mad.
> I personally wouldn't have come back for her. It would just be too messy and it'll be harder to get away with murder that wasn't even planned. I could warn the others about how she attempted to murder me as well. The question is that if they would believe me or not.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> NINE HOURS, NINE PERSONS, NINE DOORS. I love this game.



YES!
That game is amazing and so underrated! 
Ive only played 999 but ive played the demo for virtue last reward and that great aswell! 
I like Clover and Seven the most 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> the whole cast is annoying tbh and the fandom annoys me. i was in the fandom last year and i regret it so much. everyone mostly joined the dangan ronpa and OFF fandoms so whatever. i liked the story and cases of the first one but the characters were so fking annoying. the second one had a better cast but the most boring story ever. so i only like nanami bc shes the only cute one



I can sorta relate I guess..
Sometimes the fandoms of certain anime/games really put me off..
I can agree with SDR2 (apart from Koizumi is cute aswell )
But I like most of the characters in the first game I only dislike three of them

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He, Yamada, Hagakure, Twogami, and Souda DESERVE(D) TO DIE.
> 
> 
> Although Hanamuras perverted jokes were pretty funny.



I love Souda's character!
his backstory is pretty good and he reminds me of that guy that is fun to hang out with if you are in the right mood
but in most other times he can be a little annoying..


----------



## Cam1

God his obsession with Sonia and the way he cries ALL THE TIME annoys me so much


----------



## JayTrain

PokeCam420 said:


> God his obsession with Sonia and the way he cries ALL THE TIME annoys me so much



Souda was very annoying, besides Gundham+Sonia is way better.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> God his obsession with Sonia and the way he cries ALL THE TIME annoys me so much





Spoiler: He has his reasons for crying...



As a child, Kazuichi was very skittish, and easily picked on. He let other children step all over him, but before he entered Hope's Peak, he changed his appearance entirely. From changing his hair color, to losing his glasses, and presumably sharpening his teeth, so that he could fit in better with people around him. It seems as if it'd do the opposite, but that may just be how his mind works. At this point, he began to put up the "Tough punk" facade to avoid more bullying, which, to this day, continues to break almost constantly.

In addition to Kazuichi's rough childhood, with money and bullying problems, his Dad seems to have constantly beat him. In one of his free time events, he states that he had never been on a field trip, and spoke quite casually about his father beating him when he didn't attend school on those days. This confuses Hajime, but Kazuichi doesn't seem to register the severity of it. Such behavior suggests that he was a subject of excessive abuse.


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> YES!
> That game is amazing and so underrated!
> Ive only played 999 but ive played the demo for virtue last reward and that great aswell!
> I like Clover and Seven the most



Yaaaaaaassssssss!! 
It's hard to find a physical copy of VLR nowadays and I refuse to go digital for an amazing series.
Akane and Clover are my baes.


----------



## JayTrain

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler: He has his reasons for crying...
> 
> 
> 
> As a child, Kazuichi was very skittish, and easily picked on. He let other children step all over him, but before he entered Hope's Peak, he changed his appearance entirely. From changing his hair color, to losing his glasses, and presumably sharpening his teeth, so that he could fit in better with people around him. It seems as if it'd do the opposite, but that may just be how his mind works. At this point, he began to put up the "Tough punk" facade to avoid more bullying, which, to this day, continues to break almost constantly.
> 
> In addition to Kazuichi's rough childhood, with money and bullying problems, his Dad seems to have constantly beat him. In one of his free time events, he states that he had never been on a field trip, and spoke quite casually about his father beating him when he didn't attend school on those days. This confuses Hajime, but Kazuichi doesn't seem to register the severity of it. Such behavior suggests that he was a subject of excessive abuse.



;(, Wow I feel bad now


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> God his obsession with Sonia and the way he cries ALL THE TIME annoys me so much



He sounds like me.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Yaaaaaaassssssss!!
> It's hard to find a physical copy of VLR nowadays and I refuse to go digital for an amazing game.
> Akane and Clover are my baes.



I remember a while back I saw a pre owned copy in cex and was going to get it but
I ended up buying Tales of the abyss instead...


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> I remember a while back I saw a pre owned copy in cex and was going to get it but
> I ended up buying Tales of the abyss instead...



The struggle is real.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler: He has his reasons for crying...
> 
> 
> 
> As a child, Kazuichi was very skittish, and easily picked on. He let other children step all over him, but before he entered Hope's Peak, he changed his appearance entirely. From changing his hair color, to losing his glasses, and presumably sharpening his teeth, so that he could fit in better with people around him. It seems as if it'd do the opposite, but that may just be how his mind works. At this point, he began to put up the "Tough punk" facade to avoid more bullying, which, to this day, continues to break almost constantly.
> 
> In addition to Kazuichi's rough childhood, with money and bullying problems, his Dad seems to have constantly beat him. In one of his free time events, he states that he had never been on a field trip, and spoke quite casually about his father beating him when he didn't attend school on those days. This confuses Hajime, but Kazuichi doesn't seem to register the severity of it. Such behavior suggests that he was a subject of excessive abuse.


See that I didn't know


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> The struggle is real.



Haha yeah! 
I bet we can both find a psychical copy one day! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> The struggle is real.


*
!!!!!!!!!!!!*
THEY HAVE THREE COPIES OF VLR IN MY LOCAL GAME SHOP!! :O


----------



## Cam1

OMG GUYS I JUST FOUND THE BEST THING!(Gundam with Nanamis face cropped onto it)


----------



## taehyvng

PokeCam420 said:


> OMG GUYS I JUST FOUND THE BEST THING!(Gundam with Nanamis face cropped onto it)
> View attachment 59965



i m scared


----------



## Cam1

MORE AWESOMENESS. NOW ALLW E GOTTA DO IS PUT CHIAKIS FACE ON IT


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> THEY HAVE THREE COPIES OF VLR IN MY LOCAL GAME SHOP!! :O



I'm quitting life.


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> I'm quitting life.



Im sure you can find a copy! (Orrrr digital copy....?
(Another reason to wish for a psvita is VLR is extremely common and cheap with they're physical copies ;( )


----------



## Cam1

Off topic^^^ just kidding haha.


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Im sure you can find a copy! (Orrrr digital copy....?
> (Another reason to wish for a psvita is VLR is extremely common and cheap with they're physical copies ;( )



Are you getting VLR?
A PS Vita expensive though. Maybe I'll get one in the future? It really depends.


----------



## JayTrain

PokeCam420 said:


> OMG GUYS I JUST FOUND THE BEST THING!(Gundam with Nanamis face cropped onto it)
> View attachment 59965



That should be in a screamer XD


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Off topic^^^ just kidding haha.



Hehe sorry..
Ilmake it more Danganronpa related..

- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> Are you getting VLR?
> A PS Vita expensive though. Maybe I'll get one in the future? It really depends.



YES! Im gonna ask the owner to save a copy for me for when I get back from Holiday! 
Yeah I agree about the Vita, they are a bit expensive...


Danganronpa


----------



## Cam1

Hey guys, I'm getting a second signature made, and it's gonna be of Mikan showing her crazy side during her trial. Any ideas for the text?


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> Hehe sorry..
> Ilmake it more Danganronpa related..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Im gonna ask the owner to save a copy for me for when I get back from Holiday!
> Yeah I agree about the Vita, they are a bit expensive...
> 
> 
> Danganronpa



Awesome.
Danganronpa.


----------



## Cam1

Here. I will add the picture.


----------



## Imitation

Woah!
This thread has had over 1000 views!! :O


Danganronpa

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> Here. I will add the picture.



It would probably look better as an avatar then as a signature imo


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Woah!
> This thread has had over 1000 views!! :O
> 
> 
> Danganronpa
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably look better as an avatar then as a signature imo


Yeah, but I like my Gundam avatar, and I can't cycle avatars like I can signatures. I'm thinking of adding Komaeda with the crazy side he shows during the first trial and throughout the whole game


----------



## Cam1

There's the Mikan signature. Im gonna get 1-3 more and make a cycling signature. Any ideas on the next danganronpa sig? We have 48 hours to decide


----------



## Beary

I LUV DANGANRONPA
when is the English DR2 coming out?


----------



## tamagotchi

Beary said:


> I LUV DANGANRONPA
> when is the English DR2 coming out?



I'd also like to know!


----------



## Cam1

Beary said:


> I LUV DANGANRONPA
> when is the English DR2 coming out?


Just shy of a month 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I believe it comes out September 1st. Its around there


----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> Just shy of a month
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I believe it comes out September 1st. Its around there



jdbsjbsjdnsms now I have to wait for then


----------



## Cam1

PokeCam420 said:


> There's the Mikan signature. Im gonna get 1-3 more and make a cycling signature. Any ideas on the next danganronpa sig? We have 48 hours to decide


Ideas?


----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> Ideas?



Kirigiri. I love herrrr.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Ideas?



Why dont you get a Monokuma and Monomi one? 

- - - Post Merge - - -





Anybody jelly?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Why dont you get a Monokuma and Monomi one?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody jelly?


I AM! I WANT! And that idea is pretty good. I could have him make a jagged line in the middle and make the background for Monomi rainbows and crap with the word hope, and Monokuma's be something dark that says despair. Awesome idea!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Kirigiri. I love herrrr.


I already have 1 that is 1/4 Kirigiri xD


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> I AM! I WANT! And that idea is pretty good. I could have him make a jagged line in the middle and make the background for Monomi rainbows and crap with the word hope, and Monokuma's be something dark that says despair. Awesome idea!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I already have 1 that is 1/4 Kirigiri xD



I picked it up at comic con just over two weeks ago!
I also saw a ton a danganronpa cosplayers (A lot of Junko,Monokuma and Ibuki ones)


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I picked it up at comic con just over two weeks ago!
> I also saw a ton a danganronpa cosplayers (A lot of Junko,Monokuma and Ibuki ones)


IBUKIIIIIIIIIII

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cant do the Monokuma/Monomi thing. Others?


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> IBUKIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Cant do the Monokuma/Monomi thing. Others?



I checked and heres the characters I got pictures of/with

Junko
Monokuma M/F
Ibuki
Mikan
Kirigiri
Monomi
Hinata

I would post pictures but I dont want to post them without 
they're permission in case they didn't want them online..


----------



## Cam1

If I ever went to an anime con Ive been considering cosplaying as Hinata. Or Komaeda. Maybe Gundam. Those are my 3 favorite male characters


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> If I ever went to an anime con Ive been considering cosplaying as Hinata. Or Komaeda. Maybe Gundam. Those are my 3 favorite male characters



Ive got a note on my phone with characters I want to cosplay as (If I can overcome anxiety enough to cosplay)
and so far ive got these characters 

Tiz arrior (Bravely default)
Takao/Third (Mirai Nikki)
Godot (Ace attorney)


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Ive got a note on my phone with characters I want to cosplay as (If I can overcome anxiety enough to cosplay)
> and so far ive got these characters
> 
> Tiz arrior (Bravely default)
> Takao/Third (Mirai Nikki)
> Godot (Ace attorney)


Third would be cool. My friend wants to cosplay as Genocider


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Third would be cool. My friend wants to cosplay as Genocider



Yeah but id be in a convention hall for hours wearing a trenchcoat, mask and a wig
and I would probably end up dieing from the heat haha


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah but id be in a convention hall for hours wearing a trenchcoat, mask and a wig
> and I would probably end up dieing from the heat haha


Yeahhhhh... Same with Gundam and his scarf and wig. It isnt Gundam without the scarf. You probably  would, as would anyone.


----------



## Imitation

I wouldnt die from heat as Tiz or Godot I dont think..


----------



## Cam1

I dont think I would as Hinata.
Danganronpa


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> I dont think I would as Hinata.
> Danganronpa



Nah Hinata would be fine
(I got permission to post a Junko and Monokuma picture if u wanna see it? )
Hehe Danganronpa


----------



## Cam1

Id be interested, just to see what people are doing for Monokuma, and Junko is cool, so yeah.
Danganronpa


----------



## Imitation

bleh


----------



## Cam1

Kewl. Junko's face is extremely accurate to the games.(The face she is making)


----------



## Imitation

haha yuss


----------



## Cam1

I saw a really cute cosplay of Sonia and Gundam hugging on google like a month ago

- - - Post Merge - - -

Meant to say this before when we were talking about Christmas on like page 5 lol, but my birthday is in April too, haha. Im so late xD
Danganronpa


----------



## Cudon

Voltz09 said:


> Ive got a note on my phone with characters I want to cosplay as (If I can overcome anxiety enough to cosplay)
> and so far ive got these characters
> 
> Tiz arrior (Bravely default)
> Takao/Third (Mirai Nikki)
> Godot (Ace attorney)


You're gonna have to show me pics if you ever cosplay Godot ?u?


----------



## Kazunari

I guess this is the right place to post it...
I recently just finished reading/watching let's plays of Dangan Ronpa 2 and omg the feels
It also means, though... a new top 10! 
also a new Souda obsession but oops let's not talk about that


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> I guess this is the right place to post it...
> I recently just finished reading/watching let's plays of Dangan Ronpa 2 and omg the feels
> It also means, though... a new top 10!
> also a new Souda obsession but oops let's not talk about that



No! Baaad Togami! :O
And yes!
Finally somebody else likes Souda!! 
(also you shoulda probably waited for the English release, its under a month away )


----------



## taehyvng

Voltz09 said:


> No! Baaad Togami! :O
> And yes!
> Finally somebody else likes Souda!!
> (also you shoulda probably waited for the English release, its under a month away )



omg wut THERE S AN EN GLISH RE L EASE I DIDNT kn oww omgggggg


----------



## Imitation

Dinomates said:


> You're gonna have to show me pics if you ever cosplay Godot ?u?



Haha sure! 
Its still a year away though so I may change my mind about Godot..

- - - Post Merge - - -



rimu said:


> omg wut THERE S AN EN GLISH RE L EASE I DIDNT kn oww omgggggg



Yeah!  (Its September the 3rd)


----------



## taehyvng

made my day tbh


----------



## Imitation

rimu said:


> made my day tbh



Yeah!
Now im gonna be greedy and hope for an unrushed anime for SDR2 :>


----------



## taehyvng

i dont wanna see my babies bein executed tho
especially the ultimate bae :c


----------



## Imitation

rimu said:


> i dont wanna see my babies bein executed tho
> especially the ultimate bae :c



I know its hard to see your favorite executed 



Spoiler



(Leon ;_; )


 but we must brave through! >: )


Spoiler










Noooooo!


----------



## Cam1

*sniffles*



Spoiler



Celes


 *bursts into tears

- - - Post Merge - - -

Although the hardest part for me was seeing 



Spoiler



Ibuki


 murdered ;-;


----------



## Cam1

So, Axeler is gonna make me some Danganronpa Overworld Sprites(like the Pokemon trainers in my sig) <3 I'm so excited. I requested him to choose 4-5 out of Ibuki, Gundam, Asahina, Sonia, Chiaki, Akane, and Leon(forgot abut Kirigiri and Maizono heh) for 200 TBT if he was up for a challenge he said he want to try it!  Ooh~ I'm so excited!


----------



## JayTrain

Yay! so excited for the second one in English


----------



## Kazunari

Voltz09 said:


> No! Baaad Togami! :O
> And yes!
> Finally somebody else likes Souda!!
> (also you shoulda probably waited for the English release, its under a month away )



I LOVE TOGAMI THOUGH ;___;
I don't want to get a Vita just for this game, honestly :c I had a hacked PSP with Project Zetsubou's English patch, so I was able to play the first one. I'm not really interested in any other games for the PS Vita so it's fine ;w;

also: Souda has REALLY grown on me


----------



## Cam1

So, guys. Which character has your favorite talent and why?

Mine would be Ibuki, Maizono, and Leon had he achieved his dream of SDHSL Musician. It's my favorite talent because I myself am into singing and am going to school for it.


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> I LOVE TOGAMI THOUGH ;___;
> I don't want to get a Vita just for this game, honestly :c I had a hacked PSP with Project Zetsubou's English patch, so I was able to play the first one. I'm not really interested in any other games for the PS Vita so it's fine ;w;
> 
> also: Souda has REALLY grown on me




The PS Vita has plenty of good games that I was blind to until
I thought id search it up! (Also PS Vita has no region lock )
Yup Souda is awesome! (Togami sucks >:3)

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> So, guys. Which character has your favorite talent and why?
> 
> Mine would be Ibuki, Maizono, and Leon had he achieved his dream of SDHSL Musician. It's my favorite talent because I myself am into singing and am going to school for it.



Koizumi possesses my favorite talent followed by Teruteru, Leon, Nidai and Nanami


----------



## Swiftstream

Started watching the anime! It's pretty good 
I really like mystery animes. I also like how it's not super gory or anything.
Love Kyouko <3


----------



## Imitation

Swiftstream said:


> Started watching the anime! It's pretty good
> I really like mystery animes. I also like how it's not super gory or anything.
> Love Kyouko <3



Danganronpa was my fourth ever anime!
I like the ED for it although I had forgotten it for a while!
I like mystery anime aswell although if you asked me I probably wouldnt be able to think of one xD
Leon FTW!


----------



## JayTrain

PokeCam420 said:


> So, guys. Which character has your favorite talent and why?



It's a hard one, I would say nurse XD trololololol


----------



## Kazunari

Voltz09 said:


> The PS Vita has plenty of good games that I was blind to until
> I thought id search it up! (Also PS Vita has no region lock )
> Yup Souda is awesome! (Togami sucks >:3)



I have looked up PS Vita games lol, I'm not particularly interested in any. s: At least I can discuss DR2 with you guys now ;w;
I honestly did not expect to like Souda this much... ;w; But it's a good thing! I ended up really liking him as I kept going through the Let's Plays aaaaa
(Nuuu! I love Togami ;___; does it at least help that my 2nd and 3rd are Mioda and Souda? ;A; )


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> So, guys. Which character has your favorite talent and why?



maizono omg if her and her group were a real girl group i would be all ova dat


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, I didn't watch ALL of SDR2, but I watched all of Chapters 1, 3, 5, and 6, and read over 2 and 4 XD. It took like 20 minutes a chapter to read rather than like 3 hours from gameplay. So I may like Soda more once I play it. I couldn't stand Hanamura though. 

And I agree. Murder and/or Mystery Animes are the best!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh. Autocorrect. Souda*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> I have looked up PS Vita games lol, I'm not particularly interested in any. s: At least I can discuss DR2 with you guys now ;w;
> I honestly did not expect to like Souda this much... ;w; But it's a good thing! I ended up really liking him as I kept going through the Let's Plays aaaaa
> (Nuuu! I love Togami ;___; does it at least help that my 2nd and 3rd are Mioda and Souda? ;A; )


MIODA IS LIFE! ASAHINA TOO. GUNDHAM TOO.


----------



## Kazunari

PokeCam420 said:


> MIODA IS LIFE! ASAHINA TOO. GUNDHAM TOO.



I actually had my brother make me a Mioda signature last night, eheh.





Ta-daaaa ~


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> I actually had my brother make me a Mioda signature last night, eheh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta-daaaa ~


Really good. My sig is of Mioda, Asahina, Kirigiri, and Sonia. I don't know if it will show though since I'm on mobile >.<


----------



## dulcet

Spoiler: renders


----------



## JayTrain

I love all the komeada renders


----------



## dulcet

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I love all the komeada renders



heck yea


----------



## taehyvng

sojin said:


> Spoiler: renders



i love these somuch


----------



## Kazunari

PokeCam420 said:


> Really good. My sig is of Mioda, Asahina, Kirigiri, and Sonia. I don't know if it will show though since I'm on mobile >.<



I can see it! It looks like something WonderK made. xD Are those 4 your top 4 favourites?


----------



## dulcet

Spoiler: more renders


----------



## taehyvng

sojin said:


> Spoiler: more renders



im cryin ty for sharing ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -

seeing hinanami makes me so happy i cant even


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> Spoiler: more renders



I might use the Koizumi one for a signature if you dont mind?


----------



## Kazunari

sojin said:


> Spoiler: more renders



HRNGNNG THE KUZUPEKO HNFFGN
Thank you for sharing this with us ;________;


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> I might use the Koizumi one for a signature if you dont mind?



go for it i just found them on the internetz so its whatevs

i was looking for nice renders and i saw a lot of dr ones so i thought to share on here c:


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> I can see it! It looks like something WonderK made. xD Are those 4 your top 4 favourites?


It is WonderK, and they are up there. All in the top 12, thats for sure. LAter I will get on the ipad and repost my results in a spoiler. I believe the frist 5 are those four at 1,2,3, and 5, and Chiaki right there

- - - Post Merge - - -

SONIAKA FOR LYFE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im gonna use the render of the 4 girls that where part of the 2nd Chapters motive in SDR2


----------



## Kazunari

PokeCam420 said:


> It is WonderK, and they are up there. All in the top 12, thats for sure. LAter I will get on the ipad and repost my results in a spoiler. I believe the frist 5 are those four at 1,2,3, and 5, and Chiaki right there



Ehhh awesome! I'm curious to see yours~ Feel free to drop me a visitor message whenever you have it up! c:


----------



## Cam1

For Kazunari


Spoiler: Top 12 Of the Quiz(Saionji being 12)


----------



## Imitation

A twist on Pokecams question
What characters talent best matches you?
Mine is either Nanami, Hanamura, Fujisaki or Leon


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> A twist on Pokecams question
> What characters skill beat matcha you?
> Mine is either Nanami, Hanamura, Fujisaki or Leon


What do you mean by skill? DO you mean the ones that you get by bonding in free time?

EDIT: OH DO YOU MEAN TALENT?


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> What do you mean by skill? DO you mean the ones that you get by bonding in free time?
> 
> EDIT: OH DO YOU MEAN TALENT?



Yeah sorry I changed it


----------



## Cam1

Its fine, Im a bit slow sometimes.
Mine would be the same as listed under my question, Ibuki, Maizono, and Leon had he achieved his dream. Im a dreamer, just like Leon.


----------



## BATOCTO

remember to credit the original artists! it's disrespectful not to, saw a lot of unsourced original artwork in the renders spoiler tag 

well who else is excited about another episode? if they localize the game in america it will definitely convince me to buy a vita, it looks so good.


----------



## Cam1

BATOCTO said:


> remember to credit the original artists! it's disrespectful not to, saw a lot of unsourced original artwork in the renders spoiler tag
> 
> well who else is excited about another episode? if they localize the game in america it will definitely convince me to buy a vita, it looks so good.


It is coming out next month!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im not sure how I feel about another episode. It may be good, but it just doesnt seem it to me, from the Japanese trailer at least.


----------



## dulcet

BATOCTO said:


> remember to credit the original artists! it's disrespectful not to, saw a lot of unsourced original artwork in the renders spoiler tag



riteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee um dont use the fanart ones yall or just dont claim them as urs idk


----------



## Imitation

BATOCTO said:


> remember to credit the original artists! it's disrespectful not to, saw a lot of unsourced original artwork in the renders spoiler tag
> 
> well who else is excited about another episode? if they localize the game in america it will definitely convince me to buy a vita, it looks so good.



Wowowowow how could we has went over 300 posts without a single mention of another episode!?!!
It looks really good! 
The las time I saw it they just release a genocider syo trailer didn't they?
Also I'm already convinced to buy a vita I'm just lacking the funds ;_;


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Wowowowow how could we has went over 300 posts without a single mention of another episode!?!!
> It looks really good!
> The las time I saw it they just release a genocider syo trailer didn't they?
> Also I'm already convinced to buy a vita I'm just lacking the funds ;_;


Wait Genocider is in it?! AUTOMATIC AMAZING


----------



## Cam1

So guys, how about the teaser about DR3 in the first AE trailer?


----------



## JayTrain

PokeCam420 said:


> So guys, how about the teaser about DR3 in the first AE trailer?



Wait, what?


----------



## Cam1

Watch the first Another Episode trailer


----------



## Imitation

Heyoo people 
Keep this thread alive while I'm gone please!  


Spoiler



Danganronpa


----------



## Kazunari

Oh, then... I drew Souda the other day, actually... >3> I also drew Komaeda '^'
But neither are very good, so... Idk, if anyone wants to see, let me know, I guess?


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> Oh, then... I drew Souda the other day, actually... >3> I also drew Komaeda '^'
> But neither are very good, so... Idk, if anyone wants to see, let me know, I guess?



I would love to see!
(What I meant while I'm gone is I'm gone for 2 weeks )


----------



## taehyvng

Kazunari said:


> Oh, then... I drew Souda the other day, actually... >3> I also drew Komaeda '^'
> But neither are very good, so... Idk, if anyone wants to see, let me know, I guess?



yea!


----------



## Kazunari

Sorry it took me forever to put them up orz Photobucket mobile crashes a lot.
Here's Komaeda and here's Souda.
Souda was basically an excuse for me to play around with gel pens, but the ink dried out super fast. >3>


----------



## taehyvng

Kazunari said:


> Sorry it took me forever to put them up orz Photobucket mobile crashes a lot.
> Here's Komaeda and here's Souda.
> Souda was basically an excuse for me to play around with gel pens, but the ink dried out super fast. >3>



aaa those are v good! u should try drawing chiaki ;>


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> Sorry it took me forever to put them up orz Photobucket mobile crashes a lot.
> Here's Komaeda and here's Souda.
> Souda was basically an excuse for me to play around with gel pens, but the ink dried out super fast. >3>



They look amazing! 
Do you take requests? 
I'd happily pay for them


----------



## Kazunari

rimu said:


> aaa those are v good! u should try drawing chiaki ;>



Th-thank you so much! ;w;
Yeah, I was planning to draw Nanami, since she's one of my favourites uwu I'll draw her some time tomorrow! c: It's nearly 6am here and I should sleep soon. I'll post Nanami once I finish drawing her tomorrow, then! ^^



Voltz09 said:


> They look amazing!
> Do you take requests?
> I'd happily pay for them



Thank you so much!
I'm willing to, but you don't have to pay! O:


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> Th-thank you so much! ;w;
> Yeah, I was planning to draw Nanami, since she's one of my favourites uwu I'll draw her some time tomorrow! c: It's nearly 6am here and I should sleep soon. I'll post Nanami once I finish drawing her tomorrow, then! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> I'm willing to, but you don't have to pay! O:



6am! :O
You sound like me haha I can never sleep >_>
Could you draw Koizumi please?


----------



## Kazunari

Voltz09 said:


> 6am! :O
> You sound like me haha I can never sleep >_>
> Could you draw Koizumi please?



I generally sleep anywhere from 6am to 10:30am on a regular basis, eheh.
Yep! I can do so tomorrow!

If you and rimu don't mind, these are going to be drawn digitally since I have no idea where dad took my pencil crayons to, and my gel pens ran out of ink. ;v; Fear not - I have a tablet, so it'll be drawn in the same style and whatnot.


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> I generally sleep anywhere from 6am to 10:30am on a regular basis, eheh.
> Yep! I can do so tomorrow!
> 
> If you and rimu don't mind, these are going to be drawn digitally since I have no idea where dad took my pencil crayons to, and my gel pens ran out of ink. ;v; Fear not - I have a tablet, so it'll be drawn in the same style and whatnot.



Haha thanks you!
Il be looking forward to it!


----------



## Cam1

THEYRE AMAZING KAZUNARI HAS SKILLS!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ibuki would be nice  you don't have to though haha


----------



## kawaii_princess

Aaah I had no idea this existed! Well for females, obviously my favorite is Sonia (I want to be her when I grow up...even though Im 23), Aoi, Sayaka, and Chihiro (but for SDR2, truthfully, I love all the females in some way or another). For males, definitely Gundam, Hinata kind grew on me as well as Kuzuryu, and gotta love Mondo and Ishimaru.


----------



## Cam1

kawaii_princess said:


> Aaah I had no idea this existed! Well for females, obviously my favorite is Sonia (I want to be her when I grow up...even though Im 23), Aoi, Sayaka, and Chihiro (but for SDR2, truthfully, I love all the females in some way or another). For males, definitely Gundam, Hinata kind grew on me as well as Kuzuryu, and gotta love Mondo and Ishimaru.


Cool! And yes. Join us here.


----------



## Imitation

kawaii_princess said:


> Aaah I had no idea this existed! Well for females, obviously my favorite is Sonia (I want to be her when I grow up...even though Im 23), Aoi, Sayaka, and Chihiro (but for SDR2, truthfully, I love all the females in some way or another). For males, definitely Gundam, Hinata kind grew on me as well as Kuzuryu, and gotta love Mondo and Ishimaru.



Welcome! 
Yeah all the females are awesome! (Apart from Fukawa and I have a slight grudge against Peko for killing Koizumi ) 
I like ishimaru and Kurzuyu aswell they are cool!


----------



## RainbowNotes

i haven't really played much of super dangan ronpa 2,  is it just as good as the first?


----------



## Imitation

RainbowNotes said:


> i haven't really played much of super dangan ronpa 2,  is it just as good as the first?



Yeah it's just as good but I prefer the characters from SDR2 over the first game as they are more diverse and colourful


----------



## Cam1

(Since it was removed from the main page) HEY GUYS CHECK OUT THIS COOL CHARACTER SORTER THAT WAS ALREADY HERE BUT DELETED! http://drsorter.tumblr.com
This is for the newbies to the thread

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Yeah it's just as good but I prefer the characters from SDR2 over the first game as they are more diverse and colourful


I do as well, with exceptions in certain others.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Offtopic) Aw Voltz I just realized I'm starting school when you get back  And a five hour time distance is gonna be hard to maintain :/
Danganronpa

Is anyone here good at Merging photos together? The reason is somewhat Danganronpa related.


----------



## Cam1

What do you guys think the talents will be in the third game that was teased at in an AE Trailer?
I'm thinking a sporty girl, One of the Hope representatives, and a music kind of character.


----------



## JayTrain

I want maybe a magician, and a science expert


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> What do you guys think the talents will be in the third game that was teased at in an AE Trailer?
> I'm thinking a sporty girl, One of the Hope representatives, and a music kind of character.



Im think a SDHL Artist would be awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh! oh! and SDHL DJ aswell! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> What do you guys think the talents will be in the third game that was teased at in an AE Trailer?
> I'm thinking a sporty girl, One of the Hope representatives, and a music kind of character.



Can you link me to the exact trailer please?
Im not sure which trailer im looking for D:


----------



## Cam1

Here.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Here.



Thank you!
also after seeing Ishimaru id like a SDHL Footballer! (Soccer player for da USA)


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Thank you!
> also after seeing Ishimaru id like a SDHL Footballer! (Soccer player for da USA)


That'd be cool too


----------



## JayTrain

A soccer star would be meh, what if his execution was being pelted by soccer balls on fire XD


----------



## Imitation

RJtheACPlayer said:


> A soccer star would be meh, what if his execution was being pelted by soccer balls on fire XD



No it wouldnt!
Football/Soccer players are known to be stuck up and douche bag like (most of the time)
So they could be the new Togami! xD
I think theyre execution would be him/her put squished inside a football/soccer ball and repeatedly used for kick ups by Monokuma! :O


----------



## Cam1

Well that means. I learned my ways and am no longer douchy haha. I played soccer for over half of my life


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Well that means. I learned my ways and am no longer douchy haha. I played soccer for over half of my life



Nice!
Im British and male so if I dont play football I will be publicly executed xD
Im a defender most of the time what position do you play?


----------



## Cam1

Well, I was always Defense or Midfield


----------



## Imitation

In primary school our team always used to win every cup we entered  
But once I got to high school I stopped playing for teams and only played for fun from then on..


----------



## JayTrain

Wait what if the guy is the goalie for the execution, and monokuma kicks like a bunch of balls at you, that would be cool XD


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> In primary school our team always used to win every cup we entered
> But once I got to high school I stopped playing for teams and only played for fun from then on..


I never played for school. I was on a team at a spots club, and I stopped in 7th grade(going into 9th). So basically I stopped two years ago in a month


----------



## Imitation

Haha I think it would be cool if he looked like Ronaldinho!


----------



## JayTrain

Spoiler:  Heavy Spoiler



Also what if komaeda being the luckster wakes up from the program, and becomes a character in number 3. He would be like wearing his hoodie and have his identity hidden. Then after the first trial he reveals him self. That would be amazing!


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Spoiler:  Heavy Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also what if komaeda being the luckster wakes up from the program, and becomes a character in number 3. He would be like wearing his hoodie and have his identity hidden. Then after the first trial he reveals him self. That would be amazing!





Spoiler



but they are stuck on the real Jabberwock island


----------



## JayTrain

Spoiler



Sorry all I remember is the force reset and poof credits


----------



## Cam1

They need to make it where after they have 15 kids as actual survivors of the Killing events



Spoiler



not including the 11 that are still alive from number 2


 they need to 



Spoiler



make one of the remnants of despair that were not survivors go looney and trap the survivors of the mutual life of killings in yet another mutual life of killing


----------



## Gregriii

I'm watching the animation, and I'm sad cause Maizono has died. I liked her so much >.< DDD:

- - - Post Merge - - -

But, in the anime, more people die or no? With no spoilers, pls.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I'm watching the animation, and I'm sad cause Maizono has died. I liked her so much >.< DDD:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But, in the anime, more people die or no? With no spoilers, pls.


Yes. Same story line as the game. I did too.


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Yes. Same story line as the game. I did too.



Okay, 2 caps 2 deads, and the characters that I liked. D:<


----------



## Gregriii

WHY MY FAVOURITE CHARACTERS ARE DYING? WHY THEY DON'T KILL MANS AND ONLY WOMEN, CUTE AND KAWAII WOMEN? D:<


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> WHY MY FAVOURITE CHARACTERS ARE DYING? WHY THEY DON'T KILL MANS AND ONLY WOMEN, CUTE AND KAWAII WOMEN? D:<


Where are you? The second murder?


----------



## JayTrain

Here it is 

Click Here


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Where are you? The second murder?



Yup


----------



## Cam1

Take a screenshot and add it to your post

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Yup


Oh trust me.... NVM. SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT STAY AWAY FROM ME


----------



## JayTrain

I wasn't suprised to see Komeada, Gundam, and Kuzuryuu as my top 3


----------



## Cam1

My top 3 were Kyouko, Asahina, and Ibuki. Not in that order


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Not surprised to see you here, pokecam xD

I have a mac so I can't play the games </3  I really want to x-x I've seen the anime twice, and I read the mangas as well-they're very different!!


----------



## JayTrain

3 of them are on your sig :3


----------



## Cam1

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Not surprised to see you here, pokecam xD
> 
> I have a mac so I can't play the games </3  I really want to x-x I've seen the anime twice, and I read the mangas as well-they're very different!!


XD Well, I watched translated gameplay of the second. I have to wait til Christmas to get a vita so I can play them :/


----------



## Gregriii

Spoiler:  Fukawa










[/URL]





Spoiler:  Takechi Otoya











Twins?​


----------



## Cam1

Yeah  Sonia, the other was number 5, behind Chiaki

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  Fukawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Takechi Otoya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins?​


Hmmm. Very similar


----------



## Gregriii

EEEEEEEEEEEEEERHM, NO, WTF, WTF, PLEASE WTF WTF 



Spoiler



HOW THAT CUTIE CALLED FUJISAKI CAN BE MAN?


----------



## JayTrain

Gregriii said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEERHM, NO, WTF, WTF, PLEASE WTF WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> HOW THAT CUTIE CALLED FUJISAKI CAN BE MAN?



._.


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  Fukawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Takechi Otoya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins?​



ACCEPT MY FRIEND REQUEST NOW!!!!! :O
its so hard to find somebody else who has watched Akum no riddle! :O
(My favorite is Haruki!


----------



## Cam1

I'm gonna retake the sorter thing for maybe more accurate results haha


----------



## Gregriii

Voltz09 said:


> ACCEPT MY FRIEND REQUEST NOW!!!!! :O
> its so hard to find somebody else who has watched Akum no riddle! :O
> (My favorite is Haruki!



I like her a lot too! o/ xD I can't wait to the OVA. D:


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> I like her a lot too! o/ xD I can't wait to the OVA. D:



Neither can I!
I hated how 



Spoiler



She was cut way too early!


Id say a more accurate comparison would be


Spoiler: Fukawa/Genocider Syo










and


Spoiler: Shinya/Banba


----------



## Cam1

So this is a bit more accurate. (Guys are there any other animes I should watch? I have seen DR, Mirai. Nikki, and AoT(discluding Hetalia which I disliked))



Spoiler: All 38 are shown here


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> So this is a bit more accurate. (Guys are there any other animes I should watch? I have seen DR, Mirai. Nikki, and AoT(discluding Hetalia which I disliked))
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All 38 are shown here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60781



Dude watch Akuma no riddle! O_O
Its about 11 assassins in one class of 12 with the other 1 being the target and "THINGS" happen


----------



## Cam1

How many episodes is Akuma no riddle?


----------



## Gregriii

12. Okay,  I think that I get spoiled with ur avatar, PokeCam xD


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> 12. Okay,  I think that I get spoiled with ur avatar, PokeCam xD


It's a character though. It doesn't show anything about the anime. The anime for the second one isn't even out yet


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

I believe akuma no riddle was 12 episodes :3 very good <3 Aaaah you saw mirai nikki? It was really good O: If you have netflix they added a new one not long ago called Knights of Sidonia. The animation was really weird and I'm not sued to it at all, but it was actually very good xD FMA(Fullmetal alchemist) is a must watch for any otaku :3 (It's on netflix as well) and Kill la kill is a fave of mine as well

- - - Post Merge - - -

used* lol sued


----------



## Imitation

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> I believe akuma no riddle was 12 episodes :3 very good <3 Aaaah you saw mirai nikki? It was really good O: If you have netflix they added a new one not long ago called Knights of Sidonia. The animation was really weird and I'm not sued to it at all, but it was actually very good xD FMA(Fullmetal alchemist) is a must watch for any otaku :3 (It's on netflix as well) and Kill la kill is a fave of mine as well
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> used* lol sued



Ive wanted to watch FMA for a while now but have never gotten around to watching it..
Kill la Kill is awesome! Dont lose your waaaay!! xD
(I *LOVE* the 2nd op for kill la kill!)


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Btooom! Was good too, they have to kill eachother using bombs. It's still good though xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Ive wanted to watch FMA for a while now but have never gotten around to watching it..
> Kill la Kill is awesome! Dont lose your waaaay!! xD
> (I *LOVE* the 2nd op for kill la kill!)



FMA is awesome make time for it soon xP 

I just listened to that song, LOL

I see you've seen blue exorcist too? :3


----------



## Imitation

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Btooom! Was good too, they have to kill eachother using bombs. It's still good though xP



I watched the first episode of BTOOOM! but ive had it on hold for a while now...
I should get back into it after Blue exorcist and Space Dandy


----------



## Cam1

Well, looks like Im gonna have enough anime to watch throughout the schoolyear, especially once SDR2 and SnK2 come out


----------



## Imitation

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Btooom! Was good too, they have to kill eachother using bombs. It's still good though xP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> FMA is awesome make time for it soon xP
> 
> I just listened to that song, LOL
> 
> I see you've seen blue exorcist too? :3



Yeah ive got the first 7 or 8 volumes of the manga and I recently bought the entire series on DVD at comic con and got Rins voice actor to sign them! ^_^


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

PokeCam420 said:


> Well, looks like Im gonna have enough anime to watch throughout the schoolyear, especially once SDR2 and SnK2 come out



Oh god I can't wait for the second season of SNK <333333333 It's my favorite anime EVER!!!!! I've been watching anime since I was 4 and out of all the animes I've seen, SNK is just the best, I'm completely obsessed with it xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Yeah ive got the first 7 or 8 volumes of the manga and I recently bought the entire series on DVD at comic con and got Rins voice actor to sign them! ^_^



OMG that's so cool!!!!!!!  there's a anime con is close to where I live this year, and the voice actor for Death the kid from Soul eater(That's a really good one too if you haven't seen it :3 ) is going there and I can't wait to meet him <3


----------



## Imitation

Hehe
You jelly?
I got Erens voice actor to sign a survey corps jacket and some attack on titan posters! 
(Eren shares voice actors with Rin )


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

I bought a whole bunch of mangas and then I found out about a app called manga reader and it has SO MANY MANGAS for free :3 so if you like reading mangas and take them where ever, download it on your phone and you're set xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Hehe
> You jelly?
> I got Erens voice actor to sign a survey corps jacket and some attack on titan posters!
> (Eren shares voice actors with Rin )



UHFOI;IORFNIRI;OGNRTGI;OIR;NGOIRHNGIDNROG;IODRNG;ODRNGINDRGIDRNGI;OEISNFO;IERJNGFRIDR/NGIDRGNDRIBGI;ODRBGO;IRDBGDR;NGODRG;DRBG;ODRNG;DRG;IODRNGOI;DRNGI;DNRG;RDINGDNRGIO;DRN


TAKE MY MONEY

(I also bought a attack on titan jacket 6 months ago but it never came and I'm heartbroken </3)


----------



## Cam1

I NEED A JACKET NOW!

- - - Post Merge - - -

SURVEY CORPS JACKET WHERE DO I GET IT


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> I NEED A JACKET NOW!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> SURVEY CORPS JACKET WHERE DO I GET IT



U got it at comic con and it cost me ?35! :O
I believe that's almost $59 dollars! :O
I only spent it because Eren was there though.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Voltz09 said:


> U got it at comic con and it cost me ?35! :O
> I believe that's almost $59 dollars! :O
> I only spent it because Eren was there though.



I got mine online for 20 bucks, and down the drain because I never got it T^T My iphone case and raingear came though

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to have to  make my own jacket though because anime con is next week and I'm cosplaying attack on titan xP I got my dad a SNK shirt so he's going to wear that xD


----------



## Imitation

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> I got mine online for 20 bucks, and down the drain because I never got it T^T My iphone case and raingear came though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm going to have to  make my own jacket though because anime con is next week and I'm cosplaying attack on titan xP I got my dad a SNK shirt so he's going to wear that xD



When I went I wore a T-shirt that I ordered with the "Mark of the Exalt" 
I was disputing whether to get a Robin (Teen Titans version) POP! figure or a Danganronpa phone case
but I endd up gettin the POP! figure instead.. 
So..many...things....so..little..money..


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Voltz09 said:


> When I went I wore a T-shirt that I ordered with the "Mark of the Exalt"
> I was disputing whether to get a Robin (Teen Titans version) POP! figure or a Danganronpa phone case
> but I endd up gettin the POP! figure instead..
> So..many...things....so..little..money..



Ah I know right x-x The POP! Vinyl toys are really cute but I've yet to have one. I did get a attack on titan phone case off of ebay though xP It was 56 cents I think. Free shipping too xD My hot topic at the mall just got a bunch of anime stuff, and they had SO MANY ATTACK ON TITAN SHIRTS OH GOD IT WAS HEAVENNNNNNN

Ahem, so I bought a few SNK shirts, a puella magi madoka magica shirt, and a homestuck shirt (which I was really surprised and excited to see <3 ) some pins, and a sticker of Death the kid :3


----------



## Cam1

The first episode of Akuma no riddle was pretty good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> U got it at comic con and it cost me ?35! :O
> I believe that's almost $59 dollars! :O
> I only spent it because Eren was there though.


If that is the price change between Euro and Dollar, your games are a lot more expensive than ours based on the danganronpa 2 pic you posted.


----------



## Imitation

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Ah I know right x-x The POP! Vinyl toys are really cute but I've yet to have one. I did get a attack on titan phone case off of ebay though xP It was 56 cents I think. Free shipping too xD My hot topic at the mall just got a bunch of anime stuff, and they had SO MANY ATTACK ON TITAN SHIRTS OH GOD IT WAS HEAVENNNNNNN
> 
> Ahem, so I bought a few SNK shirts, a puella magi madoka magica shirt, and a homestuck shirt (which I was really surprised and excited to see <3 ) some pins, and a sticker of Death the kid :3



I dont think we have Hot topic stores in England..?
It was a hard choice..
Which would you have picked? 
This?


Spoiler: Danganronpa case











orrr..


Spoiler:  POP! figure











- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> The first episode of Akuma no riddle was pretty good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> If that is the price change between Euro and Dollar, your games are a lot more expensive than ours based on the danganronpa 2 pic you posted.



I know the assassins have so much personality!
Ya see what I mean with the Fukawa/Genocider and Shinya/Banba? 
Yeah dont remind me...


----------



## Gregriii

Cap 8 of Danganronpa D: I don't want to see the girl of the "boobies" dead D:


----------



## Cam1

Is the new girl introduced at the begginning of episode 2(alone I think her name started with an M. Like Myoujo or somethign?) Kirigiri's voice actor?


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Aw no hot topics? That's probably the closest to a anime store I have xP

I used to watch teen titans but I don't really watch the newer one, that phone case looks really cool o: I probably would have gotten the phone case xP But it also depends on how much it is, and it's quality. If it's just for the looks at it's over 5 dollars, and not a protective, it's not worth it~


----------



## Imitation

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Aw no hot topics? That's probably the closest to a anime store I have xP
> 
> I used to watch teen titans but I don't really watch the newer one, that phone case looks really cool o: I probably would have gotten the phone case xP But it also depends on how much it is, and it's quality. If it's just for the looks at it's over 5 dollars, and not a protective, it's not worth it~



Both costed ?10
I dont really watch the new one but I literally watched every episode of the original Teen Titans! :O
England has a thing called Forbidden planet which is the anime, manga and comic thing its awesome and has manga on 3 for 2 all the time! (including Attack on titan )

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> Is the new girl introduced at the begginning of episode 2(alone I think her name started with an M. Like Myoujo or somethign?) Kirigiri's voice actor?



No, I dont think they do


----------



## Cam1

Hanabusa was her name. Does Kirigiris voice actor voice her, too?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Hanabusa was her name. Does Kirigiris voice actor voice her, too?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay.



You are gonna like this 



Spoiler



She does voice Sonia Nevermind though! 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Also we are the 9th/4995 most replied thread in the gamers lounge!!


----------



## Cam1

Oh! haha. It sounds just like Kirigiri to me


----------



## Gregriii

Nope, Hanabusa San has the voice more refined :3 Ems, there will be another season of Danganronpa??


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> Nope, Hanabusa San has the voice more refined :3 Ems, there will be another season of Danganronpa??








Although its probably fake..


----------



## Gregriii

Voltz09 said:


> Although its probably fake..



The voice of the last character is SOOO fake xDD


----------



## Cam1

If we were all put in a mutual life killing, what would your talent be? Please be realistic. Mine would be SDHSL Musician. I would basically be Ibuki 2.0 except as a male


----------



## Gregriii

Bipolar? I dunno, sometimes I'm the smartest person in the world, other times I'm an antisocial, and sometimes I'm the friendlier person you cand find xD


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> If we were all put in a mutual life killing, what would your talent be? Please be realistic. Mine would be SDHSL Musician.



Either SDHSL Shut in, Cook, Gamer or All star


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Either SDHSL Shut in, Cook, Gamer or All star


Cool! I could it be SDHSL Gamer too. Or Actor. I'm pretty good at that.


----------



## JayTrain

Hard one, mine would have to be SDHSL allstar, but is having great memory a talent?


----------



## Gregriii

I really don't know what I would be >.<


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I really don't know what I would be >.<


Then you are SDHSL Luckster or Hope.


----------



## JayTrain

You can be a prep schooler :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> Then you are SDHSL Luckster or Hope.



I see you have a signature color now :3 don't worry you'll get used to using it all the time x3


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> You can be a prep schooler :3


THIS IS A SPOILER HE HASNT SEEN SDR2 YET


----------



## JayTrain

You forgot your color :3


----------



## Gregriii

Huh, what is... SDR2 and SHDSL? >.<


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Huh, what is... SDR2 and SHDSL? >.<


Super Danganronpa 2
Super Duper High School Level


----------



## JayTrain

I would also like to be a sweet nurse


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I would also like to be a sweet nurse





Spoiler: spoiler of SDR2



MIKAN WAS CRAZY


----------



## JayTrain

Spoiler



She was so epic, she was like nope to the litle kid, besides who liked that little kid an what was her name?


----------



## Gregriii

hUH, I want to play all that games, but I don't have any PSP >.<


----------



## JayTrain

Well guys I gotta jet , keep the danaganronpa thread fresh as you await for my return, ta ta.


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She was so epic, she was like nope to the litle kid, besides who liked that little kid an what was her name?



Huh? Little kid? 



Spoiler



Im not fond of Mikan bc she killed Ibuki



- - - Post Merge - - -

byeeeee


RJtheACPlayer said:


> Well guys I gotta jet , keep the danaganronpa thread fresh as you await for my return, ta ta.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> hUH, I want to play all that games, but I don't have any PSP >.<


I don't think any of us have one either. I watched the SDR2 online translated


----------



## Isabella

Gregriii said:


> hUH, I want to play all that games, but I don't have any PSP >.<



you can watch Let's plays, or get a rom for it.


----------



## Gregriii

I don't understand anything about the anime.


----------



## Cam1

Guise does anyone know where I can find a Nanami render like this one that is higher quality and bigger?


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Not sure If I can help you there, the picture may just not be meant to be bigger


----------



## Cam1

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Not sure If I can help you there, the picture may just not be meant to be bigger


aw. Hehe that's a pretty funny gif


----------



## JayTrain

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> #Fried Chicken 4 Lyfe




"Oh no you didn't"


----------



## Imitation

Cya later sassy people!
I leave you all under the capable control of Sassy Queen Rimu!


----------



## taehyvng

Voltz09 said:


> Cya later sassy people!
> I leave you all under the capable control of Sassy Queen Rimu!



BYE DUDE


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Cya later sassy people!
> I leave you all under the capable control of Sassy Queen Rimu!


Have fun! And don't worry. I will keep em under control when the queen isn't here


----------



## Gregriii

Huh, I seen all the deaths and murders of SDR2 and I didn't expect that the 



Spoiler



Guy of the white hair


 die.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Huh, I seen all the deaths and murders of SDR2 and I didn't expect that the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guy of the white hair
> 
> 
> die.


Wait do you mean


Spoiler



Komaeda?


----------



## Gregriii

yup


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> yup


I was sad to see


Spoiler



Ibuki, Saionji, Gundam, and Nanami


Die


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> I was sad to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ibuki, Saionji, Gundam, and Nanami
> 
> 
> Die



SHE DIED? .-.



Spoiler



Ibuki


 ._.


----------



## Wish

i found this picture on my laptop idk i made this last year


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> I was sad to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ibuki, Saionji, Gundam, and Nanami
> 
> 
> Die





Spoiler



Ibuki was the other corpse in Saionji's murder? Oh, I thought that she survived ;v;


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ibuki was the other corpse in Saionji's murder? Oh, I thought that she survived ;v;


Yeah ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> i found this picture on my laptop idk i made this last year


Wow that's so cool!


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Wow that's so cool!



NANDE KURERU? NANDE? I'm not going to say the gender so, IT WAS SO COOL D:


----------



## Gregriii

Spoiler



Anyone can explain me how Saijoni, Ibuki and Nagito dies? Yes, I know who is the killer and how they die, but I want to know the way, how the killer makes it. And, why Nanami dies if Nagito commited suicide?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can explain me how Saijoni, Ibuki and Nagito dies? Yes, I know who is the killer and how they die, but I want to know the way, how the killer makes it. And, why Nanami dies if Nagito commited suicide?





Spoiler



Ibuki- Mikan guided her up a ladder and then hung her.
Saionji- Saionji walked in on Mikan about to kill Ibuki, so Mikan leaves Ibuki for a second, and murders Saionji. Then she proceeds to murder Ibuki
Nagito- I'm not sure, but I know he does commit suicide.
Nanami- To get rid of all Fututre Foundation spies


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ibuki- Mikan guided her up a ladder and then hung her.
> Saionji- Saionji walked in on Mikan about to kill Ibuki, so Mikan leaves Ibuki for a second, and murders Saionji. Then she proceeds to murder Ibuki
> Nagito- I'm not sure, but I know he does commit suicide.
> Nanami- To get rid of all Fututre Foundation spies





Spoiler



I don't understand Nanami's, so, she died without murdering, no? DDDD:


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand Nanami's, so, she died without murdering, no? DDDD:


as far as I understand. I couldn't find the chapter 5 trial anywhere


----------



## Gregriii

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1zZ3eAlFsE Ugh, I can't stop >.< But, the ending is an spoiler, only if u are smart and you catch it xD


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1zZ3eAlFsE Ugh, I can't stop >.< But, the ending is an spoiler, only if u are smart and you catch it xD


I'd assume I'm smart based on my grades, but I didn't see anything?


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> I'd assume I'm smart based on my grades, but I didn't see anything?






Spoiler



There are the people who died and the boy


 It was from the cap 2.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There are the people who died and the boy
> 
> 
> It was from the cap 2.





Spoiler



Yeah, it only showed two people that died(that many had died in episode 2), and Chihiro looks the same regardless


 No spoilers....


----------



## JayTrain

If everyone in this thread was participating in Dangan Ronpa, who would you kill and how would you kill w/o others knowing


----------



## Gregriii

Spoiler



But what I don't understand is how the boy (Ishimaru's friend) die ._. He goes to a crazy wheel but, after he turns, PANCAKES? WTF



Oh yes, there are more danganronpas than 1 and 2?


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> If everyone in this thread was participating in Dangan Ronpa, who would you kill and how would you kill w/o others knowing


As I said in a VM to Kazunari:
"Honestly, she just kind of reminded me of myself(despite gender differences). I'm a very kind person who couldn't stand my friends killing each other if it were real life. It would be overwhelming, and I probably would've sat down and cried like she did. I think that is what made me appeal to her so much. Plus her hair looks like ice cream XD"(*About why I liked Asahina so much*) So I probably wouldn't kill

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But what I don't understand is how the boy (Ishimaru's friend) die ._. He goes to a crazy wheel but, after he turns, PANCAKES? WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, there are more danganronpas than 1 and 2?





Spoiler



He is electrocuted and put into a machine and gets turned into Oowada butter


And no. There are a ton of manga, but no more games. Anther Episode is being made now and in that games trailer there was a teaser about DR3(confirmed?!).


----------



## JayTrain

But freedom, tbh it's not that bad living w/ all your friends in a high school/ tropical island


----------



## Gregriii

RJtheACPlayer said:


> If everyone in this thread was participating in Dangan Ronpa, who would you kill and how would you kill w/o others knowing



I'm very nice and I don't tend to be very violent, but in my interior, but very enter of my interior it lives a crazy person, so, I don't know xd


----------



## Cam1

If we were in Danganronpa and someone came after me to kill me(Credits to Stepheroo for showing me this)


----------



## JayTrain

PokeCam420 said:


> If we were in Danganronpa and someone came after me to kill me(Credits to RJtheACplayer for showing this smexy pic) View attachment 61123



That is so derp  also YW! ;3


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> That is so derp  also YW! ;3


STEPHEROO NOT RJ


----------



## Gregriii

But a big mistake in the game and anime is that, why the judge class has 16 spots when it's necessary to kill someone to enter there???


----------



## JayTrain

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



TROLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> But a big mistake in the game and anime is that, why the judge class has 16 spots when it's necessary to kill someone to enter there???





Spoiler



THE DEAD STANDS AND DO YOU NOT KNOW ABOUT MUKURO IKUSABA?


----------



## Gregriii

[ QUOTE=RJtheACPlayer;3569890]


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoile
r]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[FONT=Garamo
nd]TROLOLOLOLOLOL[/F
ONT]












































[/spoiler][/QUOTE]

It's funny cause if I mentione that message with quote I can do that. So, FAIL TROLL. :3


----------



## JayTrain

um ok then


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> THE DEAD STANDS AND DO YOU NOT KNOW ABOUT MUKURO IKUSABA?





Spoiler



Yes, but if Maizono died, why she has to have a podium if she never was there? Yes, I know that another person could died first, but, not will be easier to put all the spots an everything after the first murder? Oh yes, so, the first girl that died was Mukuro, not her twin, no?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but if Maizono died, why she has to have a podium if she never was there? Yes, I know that another person could died first, but, not will be easier to put all the spots an everything after the first murder? Oh yes, so, the first girl that died was Mukuro, not her twin, no?





Spoiler



MUKURO WAS THE TWIN, and "It's sad to see someone left out just because they are dead"-Monokuma


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MUKURO WAS THE TWIN, and "It's sad to see someone left out just because they are dead"-Monokuma



Oh, I understand. And thanks, captain ovbious xd


----------



## Cam1

So, guys. How about that Danganronpa


----------



## Kazunari

Hellooooooo.
My apologies for not saying anything yesterday, I was getting my internet changed to ethernet, so my cousins were using my laptop.
I'll have the drawings done in the next few days!
I PROMISE!


----------



## JayTrain

So how about that Nanami?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who knew mono is a master at tetris


----------



## Gregriii

Poor usami.


----------



## JayTrain

Dat monokuma tho


----------



## Gregriii

I can't stop hearing Monokuma's voice is so kawaii :33


----------



## JayTrain

Upupupupu


----------



## Swiftstream

; n ; just watched episode 10.
Monokuma read Sakura's will in his "beautiful" voice.

Couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Gregriii

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Upupupupu



weee heee


----------



## Kazunari

Nanami for rimu

I suck at shading orz
Gonna work on Voltz09's request for Koizumi next


----------



## Cam1

That's awesome!^^^
And did you guys not like my gif? XD


----------



## taehyvng

what gif??


----------



## Cam1

PokeCam420 said:


> If we were in Danganronpa and someone came after me to kill me(Credits to Stepheroo for showing me this) View attachment 61123


This gif


----------



## Gregriii

I'm starting to get obsessed with Sayaka. 



Spoiler



When a character that I like dies, I'm "WHY SHE/HE, POOR, WHY THAT HAPPENED, I WOULD LOVE TO SAVE HIM/HER. Argh. D:<


 But yes, Danganronpa has suprised me, cause I thought that Sayaka and the boy were the "Kiss at the end" but no. I HATE BAD ENDINGS. I think that the people that had to be alive when the game ends: 



Spoiler



Sayaka, Ahari or something like that, Fujisaki, the boy, Kirigiri and Celes, i don't liked Celes execution.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I'm starting to get obsessed with Sayaka.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When a character that I like dies, I'm "WHY SHE/HE, POOR, WHY THAT HAPPENED, I WOULD LOVE TO SAVE HIM/HER. Argh. D:<
> 
> 
> But yes, Danganronpa has suprised me, cause I thought that Sayaka and the boy were the "Kiss at the end" but no. I HATE BAD ENDINGS. I think that the people that had to be alive when the game ends:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sayaka, Ahari or something like that, Fujisaki, the boy, Kirigiri and Celes, i don't liked Celes execution.


None of their names are near Ahari, except Aoi Asahina. Descrive their appearance. The boy is Naegi.


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> None of their names are near Ahari, except Aoi Asahina. Descrive their appearance. The boy is Naegi.



Asahina was xd and boy is Naegi xd


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Asahina was xd and boy is Naegi xd


Sorry, I dont understand. You just repeated what I said.


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Sorry, I dont understand. You just repeated what I said.



That you were right, the Ahari was Aoi, and I was refering to Makoto D:


----------



## Cam1

Okay. And I kind of agree. Sayaka and Leon shouldve lived longer, but not until the end. Celes shouldve replaced Hagakure. Other than that I am happy with who survived.


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Okay. And I kind of agree. Sayaka and Leon shouldve lived longer, but not until the end. Celes shouldve replaced Hagakure. Other than that I am happy with who survived.


Sayaka I think that yes, but Leon no. (That sayaka should be in the end) And I agree with Celes replacing Hagakure. WHAT DOES THAT BOY? He was useless. 

And In SDR2 the people that I wanted to survive: Ibuki, the princess (I'm bad with the names D, the classical dance girl, the gamer, hinata, the photographer, the nurser and It's all. I don't liked the survivors of SDR2. (Except hinata and the princess)


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler



I think Ibuki, Sonia(princess), Hinata, Akane(Aggresive Asahina 2.0), Gundam(animal dude), and Chiaki(gamer) shouldve lived. Too bad Chiaki doesnt exist in their real world. They all got to live(to an extent) in the real jabberwock island afterwards except Chiaki since she was just programmed in to make sure the hope rehabilitation project worked(which thanks to Hinata's alter ego created by Kibougamine, who inserted a Junko AI into the system)


----------



## Kazunari

I must be the only one that really _really_ likes Souda.
sobbing forever


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> I must be the only one that really _really_ likes Souda.
> sobbing forever


Souda wasn't terrible, but his obsession with Sonia annoyed me


----------



## JayTrain

Kazunari said:


> I must be the only one that really _really_ likes Souda.
> sobbing forever



I liked him at some points of SDR2 but he was just so arrogant, and when ever Sonia turned him down, he looked exactly like this ^. Also Gundam was meant to be w/ Sonia, not this guy XD


----------



## Kazunari

Yeah, I'll be honest, I disliked that he was so obsessed with Sonia. Probably because I was jealous. >////>
he's so cute though ;___; that's why I love him ahah...


----------



## Gregriii

I don't undertand the majority of the things but it's funny xd


----------



## taehyvng

Gregriii said:


> I don't undertand the majority of the things but it's funny xd



hahhahAHHAH omg some of them are really good


----------



## dulcet

that video reminded me of


----------



## Alvery

OMG yes. Dangan Ronpa Abridged Thing (DRAT) is really great


----------



## Cam1

Im gonna try my hand at GFX. Which characters should I use, guys? I wanna do a Danganronpa graphic if Im any good at it.


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Im gonna try my hand at GFX. Which characters should I use, guys? I wanna do a Danganronpa graphic if Im any good at it.



kirigiri


----------



## Cam1

sojin said:


> kirigiri


Yeah.... I dont think you want to see how badly I murdered my GFX of Monokuma with Smudges it looks really bad. I will try to figure something out with her though.


----------



## JayTrain

Gregriii said:


> I don't undertand the majority of the things but it's funny xd




hew how you doing little mama, let me whisper in your ear LOLXD kirigiri swag


----------



## Cam1

*HAPPY 500th POST!*

Anyways, what are you guys' favorite DR ships? Mine are AsahinaxOogami and IshimaruxMondo


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> *HAPPY 500th POST!*
> 
> Anyways, what are you guys' favorite DR ships? Mine are AsahinaxOogami and IshimaruxMondo



i ship them too and kirigiri/maizono dont judge me ok the fanart is rly cute


----------



## Gregriii

I wanted to see Ishimaru x Leon. Maizono x Leon (Killer x Victim awsm), Maizono x Naegi, Kirigiri x Naegi, Leon x Naegi, Naegi x Leon/Ishimaru Hinata x Nagito, Sonia x Hinata.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I wanted to see Ishimaru x Leon. Maizono x Leon (Killer x Victim awsm), Maizono x Naegi, Kirigiri x Naegi, Leon x Naegi, Naegi x Leon/Ishimaru Hinata x Nagito, Sonia x Hinata.


You ship Naegi and Maizono/Kirigiri? That's so generic. TogamixKirigiri ftw, and LeonxMaizono

- - - Post Merge - - -



sojin said:


> i ship them too and kirigiri/maizono dont judge me ok the fanart is rly cute


Im quite fond of the fan art of NaegixTogami


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> You ship Naegi and Maizono/Kirigiri? That's so generic. TogamixKirigiri ftw, and LeonxMaizono
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Im quite fond of the fan art of NaegixTogami



Huh, they are during 2 years all in a school, COME ON, IT'S IMPOSSIBLE THAT NO ONE FELL IN LOVE WITH OTHER. D:


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Huh, they are during 2 years all in a school, COME ON, IT'S IMPOSSIBLE THAT NO ONE FELL IN LOVE WITH OTHER. D:


Do you not remember that 


Spoiler



1)Touko fell in love with Togami
2)THEY HAD THEIR BRAINS WASHED BY ENOSHIMA AND DONT REMEMBER THOSE TWO YEARS


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Do you not remember that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1)Touko fell in love with Togami
> 2)THEY HAD THEIR BRAINS WASHED BY ENOSHIMA AND DONT REMEMBER THOSE TWO YEARS



Touko is bipolar, that doesn't count D:

Yes, but in that two years that no one remember (Could happened something?)


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Touko is bipolar, that doesn't count D:
> 
> Yes, but in that two years that no one remember (Could happened something?)


Yes something could've happened, but we don't know it because specifics aren't revealed.


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Yes something could've happened, but we don't know it because specifics aren't revealed.



We want DanganRonpa 2Years Before! That would be... AUGJHAIJHAF Orgasm*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Grandanronpa Falls


----------



## Gregriii

http://gyazo.com/ccfd4aa7d67846372ba49ceb4171547c

TOUKO DIES? And, OMG POOR ASAHINA, SHE'S THE KID-MAKER D:


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> http://gyazo.com/ccfd4aa7d67846372ba49ceb4171547c
> 
> TOUKO DIES? And, OMG POOR ASAHINA, SHE'S THE KID-MAKER D:


Not known. Just speculation(about Touko)


----------



## Gregriii

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD4cWKueGzU xddddd


----------



## Kazunari

PokeCam420 said:


> *HAPPY 500th POST!*
> 
> Anyways, what are you guys' favorite DR ships? Mine are AsahinaxOogami and IshimaruxMondo



Whoops I'm late.
My OTP is Naegi x Kirigiri.
I also like Hinata x Nanami.
That's about it, but I do have a few crackships.


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> Whoops I'm late.
> My OTP is Naegi x Kirigiri.
> I also like Hinata x Nanami.
> That's about it, but I do have a few crackships.


Ew. #generic Although Hinanami is pretty cute. XD


----------



## JayTrain

Anyone play pokemon, if so can someone help me find a mega scizor render?


----------



## Cam1




----------



## JayTrain

PokeCam420 said:


>



Thanks bro


----------



## JayTrain

What about Sonaka ... XD... or Neverdam. Either one sounds derpy LOL


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> What about Sonaka ... XD... or Neverdam. Either one sounds derpy LOL


Tania XD


----------



## JayTrain

PokeCam420 said:


> Tania XD



Idk.. tbh I like dat neverdam


----------



## Cam1

So I was thinking about random stuff because I am bored, and:



Spoiler



1) Why didnt they have Kuzuryuu murder Pekoyama? It wouldve been interesting to here his reason
2) It wouldve been humorous if Junko's AI's cellphone crushed one of the students when she put it down


----------



## JayTrain

Spoiler



1. No
2. If she crushed someone can it be akane?


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No
> 2. If she crushed someone can it be akane?





Spoiler



No. It cant. She is in my top 10.


----------



## Gregriii

I really need SDR2 in anime version. I have to know what happened and It's very hard to find a good SDR2 in spanish. D:<


----------



## Cam1

Hey guise. What should we talk about now? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -




Spoiler: Edits I would make to the murders in SDR2



1)None
2) Pekoyama murdered by Kuzuryuu because that would be an interesting plot twist
3) Mikan and Saionji murdered by Koizumi again, may have been interesting.
4) Souda as the murderer because I would've liked to hear why he woulda done something like that. It would've been another interesting plot twist
5) None


----------



## Gregriii

WHY YOU WANT TOGAMI DEAD?

In DG:



Spoiler



1) Ikusaba kills Yamada
2) Oda kills Leon
3) Ishimaru kills Oda (It will be funny xd)
4) The hair boy kills Sakura
5) Any murder.



And... REALLY, NANDE MAIZONO, NANDE?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> WHY YOU WANT TOGAMI DEAD?
> 
> In DG:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Ikusaba kills Yamada
> 2) Oda kills Leon
> 3) Ishimaru kills Oda (It will be funny xd)
> 4) The hair boy kills Sakura
> 5) Any murder.
> 
> 
> 
> And... REALLY, NANDE MAIZONO, NANDE?


1) I never said anything about the real Togami.
2) I don't agree with any of those
3) How could Oowada kill Leon and then be killed by Ishimaru? He would be executed .-.


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> 1) I never said anything about the real Togami.
> 2) I don't agree with any of those
> 3) How could Oowada kill Leon and then be killed by Ishimaru? He would be executed .-.



Oh, It's not real? O: 

2) Oh cm'on, Ishimaru kills Owada would be interesting
3) Lol, It's true. I only wanted to keep alive Fujisaki, Celes and Maizono D:


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Oh, It's not real? O:
> 
> 2) Oh cm'on, Ishimaru kills Owada would be interesting
> 3) Lol, It's true. I only wanted to keep alive Fujisaki, Celes and Maizono D:


1) Nope. SDHSL Imposter Eh, 2) is granted, I guess. It would be pretty interesting, but Ishimaru wouldn't kill. It would probably be Oowada that killed. Mine for the first would be:


Spoiler



1)Yamada kills Hagakure
2)Mondo murders Ishimaru
3)Maizono kills Fujisaki
4)Sakura commits suicide as in the anime/game


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> 1) Nope. SDHSL Imposter Eh, 2) is granted, I guess. It would be pretty interesting, but Ishimaru wouldn't kill. It would probably be Oowada that killed. Mine for the first would be:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1)Yamada kills Hagakure
> 2)Mondo murders Ishimaru
> 3)Maizono kills Fujisaki
> 4)Sakura commits suicide as in the anime/game



Leon kills Fujisaki* (I prefer that D: )

 I really can't imagine Maizono as a killer, and, her execution would be kawaii but deadly


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Leon kills Fujisaki* (I prefer that D: )
> 
> I really can't imagine Maizono as a killer, and, her execution would be kawaii but deadly


Did you even pay attention to the first trial?


----------



## Cam1

Hey Gregriii, post that render pack here because 1 I lost it, and 2 Everyone else could use it.


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Did you even pay attention to the first trial?



I know that Maizono tryied to kill Leon, but I still can't imagine her as a killer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://hamtaroflower.deviantart.com/art/DANGAN-RONPA-COMPLETE-SPRITE-COLLECTION-ZIP-421321324


----------



## Cam1

http://www.quotev.com/quiz/3930007/Which-Dangan-Ronpa-character-are-you/

I'm Asahina. Kazunari I told you XD


----------



## Cam1

Hey guys! I've now got 9 awesome signatures that are all DR themed, + Ibuki, Asahina, Gundam, Nanami, Akane, Sonia, and Leon into Pok?mon Overworld sprites! Creds in so. To see all 9 sigs, reload over and over again


----------



## Gregriii

Gundam doesn't seems gundam xD

BTW: 

Pikachu Superstar: 







Sayaka Maizono:






Sayaka didn't die, she just get converted in a Pikachu :O


----------



## taehyvng

she got reborn 
Sayaka lives on


----------



## JayTrain

#Active Check


----------



## Cam1

Hey guise whose gonna get SDR2 when it comes out in English(/Spanish)? I cant until Christmas *Cry*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and to answer the question "if you were put in danganronpa, who and how would you kill?"(posted like 50 pages ago XD #fashionablylate) I answered that I wouldnt, but if I did, I would use Sayaka's method, and recognize Kirigiri's potential as a detective via her observations, so I would invite her into Naegi's room and murder her.


----------



## kaidanfanlava

Hey umm- does anyone know when the second game is going to be released?


----------



## taehyvng

kaidanfanlava said:


> Hey umm- does anyone know when the second game is going to be released?



the release is set for september 2 HECK YEAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gregriii

I wish that in spain too. D:


----------



## Cam1

So, how about that Danganronpa


----------



## BATOCTO

new information on the DR:ANOTHER EPISODE GAME!

Naegi, Togami, and Komaeda make an appearance in the game. togami looks like he's playable since he too also has a megaphone but idk about the other two. game takes place after the events of DR1 so i wonder how the game will end... hmmm especially for komaeda.


----------



## Gregriii

Well, so I supose that we will be able to use Asahina and Kirigiri too. Well, maybe it ends when Komaeda is trapped in the island=?


----------



## BATOCTO

Gregriii said:


> Well, so I supose that we will be able to use Asahina and Kirigiri too. Well, maybe it ends when Komaeda is trapped in the island=?



spoilers for sdr2 ahead!



Spoiler



komeada is still probably a shsl-despair at the moment so one thing i know for sure: he gonna **** things up. also some people are speculating that you have to rescue the remnants of despair in order to send them to the hope-rehabilitation program. also junko's probably gonna be the final boss since her AI is still alive at the moment. tbh i just wanna see junko since she's my fave <3


----------



## Cam1

BATOCTO said:


> spoilers for sdr2 ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> komeada is still probably a shsl-despair at the moment so one thing i know for sure: he gonna **** things up. also some people are speculating that you have to rescue the remnants of despair in order to send them to the hope-rehabilitation program. also junko's probably gonna be the final boss since her AI is still alive at the moment. tbh i just wanna see junko since she's my fave <3


I personally think 



Spoiler



that maybe they meant it takes place after DR1, but tha doesnt mean it may not be after the second one. I hope that Nagito wake up from being comatose and something builds on that


.


----------



## BATOCTO

brooooo more scans!! 

under the spoiler since they're so huge but high quality! new characters and someone who looks like asahina?!



Spoiler

























Spoiler



hmm komaeda's left hand is covered meaning he has already hacked junko's hand into his


----------



## Chiarasu

Can't wait for DR: Another Episode to be translated and released.
Nice scans! 
The guy is Asahina Yuuta (I assume brother or cousin?)
Pink haired girl is Hagakure Hiroko (sister or cousin?)
Kinda cool how they are recruiting relatives to help out. I hope Kirigiri makes an appearance somewhere in the game.


----------



## taehyvng

if chiaki appears I will cry


----------



## Cam1

*patiently awaits Voltz's return so this thread will become active again*


----------



## Imitation

Wish said:


> i found this picture on my laptop idk i made this last year



Wowowow thats awesome! :O


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Wowowow thats awesome! :O


Agreed


----------



## JayTrain

naegi san getting some ladies


----------



## Gregriii

I think that I'm a lil obsessed with Sayaka ;v;


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I think that I'm a lil obsessed with Sayaka ;v;


XD I kinda agree


----------



## JayTrain

I like komeada, but not super obsessed


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> I must be the only one that really _really_ likes Souda.
> sobbing forever



You forgot bout me?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> You forgot bout me?


I do have to admit. Souda was a pretty well rounded character, but it annoyed me to no end with his obsession with Sonia.


----------



## JayTrain

NAEGI SAN GETTING LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Sorry when I am bored I turn into a ****** XD


----------



## Cam1

^^^ *facepalm*


----------



## Imitation

sojin said:


> that video reminded me of



HAHA YES!
I was gonna post this before I left soo I will put this instead 

Kirigiri: "It was a sugoi bootycall"
XD XD XD XD


----------



## Cam1

Asahina and Enoshima in the Abridged Thing XDDDD


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> *HAPPY 500th POST!*
> 
> Anyways, what are you guys' favorite DR ships? Mine are AsahinaxOogami and IshimaruxMondo



LeonxIbuki!
Punk pair ftw


----------



## JayTrain

LOL watashi wa aburiju o mimasu XD.... watashi wa nihongo o hanshimasu.... ninensei desu.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> LeonxIbuki!
> Punk pair ftw


I actually really like that ship. For once a straight ship that I actually ship XDDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RJtheACPlayer said:


> LOL watashi wa aburiju o mimasu XD.... watashi wa nihongo o hanshimasu.... ninensei desu.


say whaaa...?


----------



## JayTrain

I am so bored, anyone want to take a tour of my town?


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I am so bored, anyone want to take a tour of my town?


Cant, sorry #offtopicgetoutnow XD


----------



## JayTrain

PokeCam420 said:


> I would love to come RJ #RJislife



Aww your too kind ok, so thats one person :]


----------



## Imitation

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Aww your too kind ok, so thats one person :]



I shall tomorrow!
Im gonna attempt to get some Z's in like 20 mins


----------



## JayTrain

Voltz09 said:


> I shall tomorrow!
> Im gonna attempt to get some Z's in like 20 mins



Ok cool :]


----------



## Gregriii

RJtheACPlayer said:


> NAEGI SAN GETTING LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry when I am bored I turn into a ****** XD



When Sayaka cried a little part of my heart died.


----------



## Cam1

So guys. What was your least favorite part between both danganronpas(pick 1)?

It's a hard question, but I have to say my least favorite part was when Ibuki died ;-;


----------



## Gregriii

I think it's pretty obvious. 






;v; When the people said that she wasn't there... In my head "OH NO, PLEASE, TELL ME THAT SHE'S NOT DEAD, PLEASE" 

Uggh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What I never understood is Sayaka's plan. Why she changed the rooms and everything? I really don't want to re watch the cap D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another thing that I don't understand... Mukuru knew that Monokuma was her twin? And... why Junko killed her if she knew that she was her sister? D:


----------



## taehyvng

Gregriii said:


> I think it's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;v; When the people said that she wasn't there... In my head "OH NO, PLEASE, TELL ME THAT SHE'S NOT DEAD, PLEASE"
> 
> Uggh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What I never understood is Sayaka's plan. Why she changed the rooms and everything? I really don't want to re watch the cap D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Another thing that I don't understand... Mukuru knew that Monokuma was her twin? And... why Junko killed her if she knew that she was her sister? D:




she changed the rooms to make it look like naegi was the killer. and yeah  mukuru knew cos at the start they were in it together and i think junko killed her cos she was in the way???idk


----------



## Cam1

I know this completely overrides my last question, but I have to ask it. What are your hopes for the danganronpa series in the future? Mine would be for the future foundation to rebuild Kibougamine, and then invite new SDHSL students into the building, and have the scenario set up similar to the first game, except have the 



Spoiler



Junko


 of the group pull out some gas and knock them all out without them noticing it. She would then bring them to, some new place and start a new Mutual Life of Killing there.



Spoiler



Also, once it gets to the point where there are 16 survivors of the MLoK, in game or not(in other words, only the ones that survived the game in SDR2), I want one of the comatose students to wake up and crave despair(probably Mikan or Komaeda, as his hope was so big that he wanted to despair to feel the hope he so desperately wanted). They could go into hiding and research about the MLoK that happened in a presumable DR3 and invite Kirigiri, Togami, Fukawa, Naegi, Hagakure, Asahina, Owari, Hinata, Sonia, Souda, Kuzuryuu, and the survivors from presumable DR3 to come to a certain place. When they all get there, the lights flicker and gas knocks them all out. They are placed in a mutual life of killing


I think the one in the spoiler would be amazing

- - - Post Merge - - -

On the Mukuro thing. Junko said a sacrifice had to be made by someone making a rebellion. Mukuro thought she was just gonna fake the killing in the case she was the "rebel," so she did it, and Junko killed her.
I think


----------



## Gregriii

I really don't want to see any of them death except Hagakure. EVERYBODY HATES HAGAKURE. I would like that Monokuma takes friends of the first and second "players" and blah blah, xd. But yeah, the first idea of the despair it's really great!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Definetely, Sayaka is a ***** and a manipulator. But she is really sweet. >.<


----------



## Imitation

Would anybody else like the Third game more open like for example you can have the opportunity to become a murderer and choose your prey etc?


----------



## Gregriii

That would be very difficult. Make an storyline of all the murders in all the trials and create all the executions...


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> That would be very difficult. Make an storyline of all the murders in all the trials and create all the executions...


I agree. It would be AMAZING, but very difficult.


----------



## Imitation

You would be the one responsible for hiding evidence, framing others etc
and I dont mean completely open 
Heres an example of what I meant

Trial 1 Murderer - Fujisaki OR You Victim - Oogami OR victim of your choice
Trial 2 Murderer - Maizono OR you etc etc


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> You would be the one responsible for hiding evidence, framing others etc
> and I dont mean completely open
> Heres an example of what I meant
> 
> Trial 1 Murderer - Fujisaki OR You Victim - Oogami OR victim of your choice
> Trial 2 Murderer - Maizono OR you etc etc


Oh yeah that makes more sense, they should limit the amount of ways you can use to murder or else it would take 5-6 years to program it


----------



## ErynnEnvy

Celeste and Genocider <3


----------



## Gregriii

http://drpepperpepsi.tumblr.com/post/48946014793/otpkiller-dr-sdr2-click-and-drag-game-by-x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I do it and... BF Hyoko, Lover Hinata (At least is the most handsome boy in all DR?) Gundam Crush Enemy Usami First kiss Sakura and My PC crashed so I will re do it.


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> http://drpepperpepsi.tumblr.com/post/48946014793/otpkiller-dr-sdr2-click-and-drag-game-by-x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well, I do it and... BF Hyoko, Lover Hinata (At least is the most handsome boy in all DR?) Gundam Crush Enemy Usami First kiss Sakura and My PC crashed so I will re do it.



Best friend - Akane (Yuss!)
L-l-lover... - Yamada...
Crush on you = Gundam (OH COME ON!) #PlzNoYaoi
Enemy - Monokuma
First kiss (Pllz noo) - Fukihiko (GODDAMMIT)
Cockblock - Junko (...)
You killed - Gundam (YESYESYES)
You're killed by - Naegi!? :O
Along with Akane ;_; (why bf why..)


----------



## Gregriii

ugh, what is cockblock?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to the definetely one... TCHAN TCHAN

- - - Post Merge - - -

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS Well, at least Leon is one of the more handsome characters first Hinata, after him and after Ishimaru, 







Y really do it like 7 times xd

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dat is fny 2


----------



## Cam1

*goes to get laptop to do this thingy*


----------



## Gregriii

After eating I will do the definetely one.


----------



## Cam1

HOW DO I GET THEM TO STOPPP

- - - Post Merge - - -

THE ONLY ONE THAT STOPPED WAS LEON FOR FIRST KISS (ummmm k. I guess since you wish to share my passion and are one of the more handsome guys, I dont really wanna)


----------



## Gregriii

Make a screen capture

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made the only danganronpa one: 






And now the danganronpa and 2 one: 






****in naegi


----------



## Cam1

Best Friend: Eh, I guess I could see that. I have had friends like him before
Lover: uhhhhh, sorry Hinata. We can be secondary besties though
Crush on You: Well Fujisaki did crossdress, so I guess Im not AS creeped out.
Enemy: One word- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WE WERE SUPPOSED TO BE BESTIES FOR THE RESTIES
First Kiss: Leon seems like a good kisser, although Im not about that life.
C-C-cockblock EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW NOT HIFUMI
I killed Togami! Oh god Genocider no dont do it....
Too late Genocider! Mikan and Usami got to me first


----------



## Gregriii

The first that I get was: 
Best Friend Hyoko I like her :3
Lover Hinata Well, he's the most handsome in all the series?? 
Crush Gundam Er... okay? ._.
Enemy Usami Meh
First Kiss... SAKURA D: I wish that this accidentally happened
I Kill Kuruzyuu It's not bad at all
I get killed by Mahiru D:
And I don't remember the other.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> The first that I get was:
> Best Friend Hyoko I like her :3
> Lover Hinata Well, he's the most handsome in all the series??
> Crush Gundam Er... okay? ._.
> Enemy Usami Meh
> First Kiss... SAKURA D: I wish that this accidentally happened
> I Kill Kuruzyuu It's not bad at all
> I get killed by Mahiru D:
> And I don't remember the other.


I just did it and my first kiss was Usami O.O


----------



## Gregriii

How you can kiss an animatronic rabbit? ._.


----------



## Gregriii

WTF IS THAT PIC, SAYAKA IN THE FIRST TRIAL? 






WE CAN AVOID HER DEATH?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> WTF IS THAT PIC, SAYAKA IN THE FIRST TRIAL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE CAN AVOID HER DEATH?


No that is the trial for the demo where Leon kills Hagakure. the demo goes from finding Hagakure dead to the end of the first trial


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> No that is the trial for the demo where Leon kills Hagakure. the demo goes from finding Hagakure dead to the end of the first trial



WHY THE CREATORS DIDN'T LEFT THE GAME LIKE THAT? D:


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> View attachment 64422
> Best Friend: Eh, I guess I could see that. I have had friends like him before
> Lover: uhhhhh, sorry Hinata. We can be secondary besties though
> Crush on You: Well Fujisaki did crossdress, so I guess Im not AS creeped out.
> Enemy: One word- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WE WERE SUPPOSED TO BE BESTIES FOR THE RESTIES
> First Kiss: Leon seems like a good kisser, although Im not about that life.
> C-C-cockblock EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW NOT HIFUMI
> I killed Togami! Oh god Genocider no dont do it....
> Too late Genocider! Mikan and Usami got to me first



But Hagakure is cool imo 
His hair is cool and he tries to keep his cool while this terrible incident is going on
But his hair... 0_0


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> But Hagakure is cool imo
> His hair is cool and he tries to keep his cool while this terrible incident is going on
> But his hair... 0_0


I think you quoted the wrong post XD Hagakure wasnt even in my post XDDDD


----------



## Gregriii

Voltz09 said:


> But Hagakure is cool imo
> His hair is cool and he tries to keep his cool while this terrible incident is going on
> But his hair... 0_0



Hagakure is horrible. D:


----------



## Imitation

Haha oops
I'm on mobile and was reading then I clicked quick reply...heheh


----------



## Gregriii

But... Hagakure or Sayaka? SAYAKA 4 THE WIN. D:


----------



## Cam1

Yeah haha. but I kinda have to side with Gregriii here. I despise Hagakure. He had no character to me. He was kind of a flat character.


----------



## Imitation

Unless u do his free time events which are pretty funny


----------



## Gregriii

But, Hagakure didn't had to be one of the finalists, his spot should go to Maizono or Celes, he was a character lyke Yamada, funny, but unnecessary D:


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> But, Hagakure didn't had to be one of the finalists, his spot should go to Maizono or Celes, he was a character lyke Yamada, funny, but unnecessary D:


I bet you didnt know Kirigiri was killed first in the beta version That version was lower quality and a lot bloodier


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> I bet you didnt know Kirigiri was killed first in the beta version That version was lower quality and a lot bloodier



Directors are crazy. D:

Btw, what happened here?


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> But, Hagakure didn't had to be one of the finalists, his spot should go to Maizono or Celes, he was a character lyke Yamada, funny, but unnecessary D:



But if everybody was so serious the it wouldn't be a more gripping atmosphere.
imo the lighthearted funny character a are necessary for a game/anime like danganronpa


----------



## Gregriii

But we have Yamada alredy. D:


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> But we have Yamada alredy. D:



But Hagakure > Yamada


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> But Hagakure > Yamada


I agree. There were other funny characters though, *cough cough* Ishimaru


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> I agree. There were other funny characters though, *cough cough* Ishimaru



But Ishimaru is an awesome character without being funny
Alsoo
Oowada is underrated 
He's now in my top 10


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> But Ishimaru is an awesome character without being funny
> Alsoo
> Oowada is underrated
> He's now in my top 10


Ive always liked Oowada. Just not as much as Ibuki, Gundam, and Asahina, etc. He is in my top 15, I think

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow. I have different views on a lot of characters and my DR sorter changed quite a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: DR Sorter list(all 38 characters)



1	Aoi Asahina
1	Gundam Tanaka
1	Ibuki Mioda
4	Genocider Syo
5	Chiaki Nanami
5	Sonia Nevermind
5	Akane Owari
8	Kyouko Kirigiri
8	Celestia Ludenberg
8	Junko Enoshima
8	Hajime Hinata
8	Nekomaru Nidai
13	Leon Kuwata
13	Sayaka Maizono
15	Mondo Oowada
16	Kiyotaka Ishimaru
17	Fuyuhiko Kuzuryuu
17	Mahiru Koizumi
19	Ishida
20	Hiyoko Saionji
21	Touko Fukawa
21	Sakura Oogami
23	Byakuya Togami
24	Peko Pekoyama
24	Monomi
26	Makoto Naegi
27	Chihiro Fujisaki
27	Mukuro Ikusaba
29	Kazuichi Souda
30	Mikan Tsumiki
31	Yasuhiro Hagakure
31	Monokuma
33	Teruteru Hanamura
34	Alter Ego
35	Nagito Komaeda
36	Byakuya Twogami
37	Izuru Kamukura
38	Hifumi Yamada


----------



## Gregriii

How gundam killed nekomaru?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> How gundam killed nekomaru?





Spoiler



He turned Nekomaru's sleep mode on, as well as setting is alarm, and hung him from the Strawberry  Tower. Nekomaru woke up, writhed around, and fell to the Muscat Tower, to his death


----------



## Gregriii

Makoto returns in SDR2? .-.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Makoto returns in SDR2? .-.





Spoiler



Yeah... He, Kirigiri, and Togami go into the program where the SDR2 kids are in and saves them from Junko AI


----------



## JayTrain

Spoiler



DAT FORCE SHUT DOWN


----------



## Blood

i didnt finish sdr2, i havent even played the games really i just read them on something awful lol.


----------



## Cam1

So, who wants me to try to draw a DR or SDR2 character headshot? It sucks, but I'm bored XD just tell me who you want me to draw.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> So, who wants me to try to draw a DR or SDR2 character headshot? It sucks, but I'm bored XD just tell me who you want me to draw.



Plz draw Koizumi!!
I might even let you have a chicken wing!


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Plz draw Koizumi!!
> I might even let you have a chicken wing!



ON IT IM SO READY TO EAT MY WAIFU XD


----------



## Imitation

Also do you like the tag I added?
I think it fits quite well.


----------



## Cam1

well, Im already finished.... Its really bad. In the meantime I am gonna draw Gundam and post them in the same pic with a third person

- - - Post Merge - - -

is it the whodunnit?! one? Do you like the two I added XD


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> well, Im already finished.... Its really bad. In the meantime I am gonna draw Gundam and post them in the same pic with a third person
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> is it the whodunnit?! one? Do you like the two I added XD



Hehe I can't wait!
Idk whodunnit?! Heheheh
I dislike your tags because you are betraying your waifu!
How do you think KFC would feel if it found out about this!?!


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Hehe I can't wait!
> Idk whodunnit?! Heheheh
> I dislike your tags because you are betraying your waifu!
> How do you think KFC would feel if it found out about this!?!


Yeah, good point.
koizumi, tanaka, and Komaeda.







- - - Post Merge - - -

I know they are terrible dont laugh at me ;-;


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah, good point.
> koizumi, tanaka, and Komaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I know they are terrible dont laugh at me ;-;









Just joking.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Just joking.


Suprisingly that made me laugh


----------



## Imitation

Haha thank you!
You can now have a _*single*_ chicken wing!
Congrats


----------



## Cam1

yey


----------



## JayTrain

so how is everyone's day ;]


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> so how is everyone's day ;]


Boring. Yours? #offtopic Awe my dwawings pwetty? XD


----------



## Imitation

Pretty good 
Persona 4 arena arrived in the mail yesterday so that put me in a good mood


----------



## Cam1

I just got crushed in a Pokemon battle, so not very good anymore


----------



## JayTrain

I am trying to carry the team here pokecam


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I am trying to carry the team here pokecam


You are doing pretty good


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> I just got crushed in a Pokemon battle, so not very good anymore



I can't tomorrow but want to have a mono type battle? 
Dont tell each other the type so it's a surprise


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I can't tomorrow but want to have a mono type battle?
> Dont tell each other the type so it's a surprise


If I have enough of one type XD And I probably cant do it(other than today) until Friday or Saturday(5-6 days) when it is the weekend


----------



## Imitation

I can't today or tomorrow so just message me whenever you can battle! 
How bout you RJ?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I can't today or tomorrow so just message me whenever you can battle!
> How bout you RJ?


Alright! I will try to have 6 of a type together XD


----------



## Imitation

Oh yeah another rule is no legendaries allowed apart from minor ones for example
Bird trio, dog trio, regi trio etc


----------



## JayTrain

Voltz09 said:


> I can't today or tomorrow so just message me whenever you can battle!
> How bout you RJ?



I am busy cycling, sorry :[


----------



## Lurrdoc

Ishimaru Kiyotaka is best girl. 



Spoiler



illuminati


----------



## Imitation

Lurrdoc said:


> Ishimaru Kiyotaka is best girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> illuminati



Heheheh
Nah Fukisaki is! *smug grin face*


----------



## Gregriii

BEST FANDOM EVER


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> BEST FANDOM EVER



Wowowowowow!!!!
Where do you find that!?!
Are there any others?!! :O


----------



## Gregriii

In the wikia xd I'm looking for them I think that no D:


----------



## Cudon

Huh.. what is tihs


----------



## Imitation

Dinomates said:


> Huh.. what is tihs



It's a new ps vita game which is japan only atm ;(
It is apparently a bridge between danganronpa 1 and 2 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has anybody seen this before?
It's from conception 2 (Nintendos persona )


----------



## Cudon

Thats a weird gameplay choice for a danganrumpus game o3o.


----------



## Imitation

Yeah I know but I think it looks cool!
It seems to have a puzzle element and also has Genocider Syo!! D


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah I know but I think it looks cool!
> It seems to have a puzzle element and also has Genocider Syo!! D


As well as Togami, Komaeda, Naegi, and an Asahina sibling!


----------



## BATOCTO

"new" character for DR:AE announced!



Spoiler



















his name is "Servant" but i'm pretty sure we all know who _he_ is


----------



## Gregriii

It's not komaeda xd, and the sister and brother or a parental character with Aasahina and the afro who everyone hate were revealed!


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> It's not komaeda xd, and the sister and brother or a parental character with Aasahina and the afro who everyone hate were revealed!


He doesnt have an afro, and all they did was change Komaeada's name to servant. You can obviously tell that its him by looking at his right hand. Its covered up. Why would they do that unless it was him, who had taken off his own and put Junko's on it?


----------



## Gregriii

Ops, it's true I confused, here: http://cdn03.animenewsnetwork.com/thumbnails/max500x500/cms/news/77761/l_53f1accb37447.jpg and I thought that he was wearing another suit. And the afro is hagakure, that I think that her sister was revealed


----------



## Gregriii

I never said it, but, my favorite characters are:

1. THE SUGOI DESU NE KAWAII SAYAKA MAIZONO CHAN
2. Hinata and Naegi (Also a cute couple xd I DON'T SAY ANYTHING, FORGET FORGET FORGET)
3. Kirigiri FTW
4. Nanami. COME ON IS GAMER. GAMER. EVERYONE LOVE GAMER GIRLS
5. Celes-chan I don't like witches, but she didn't had tu die. WHY DIDN'T THE TRUE YASUHIRO DIE?
6. Ishimaru, maybe I'm being a lil bit superficial here xd, but no, he's a great character, but too formal! 
7. Asahina. SUPERFICIALITY AND HAPPINESS WINS DA ROUND. It's like she were Homer's daughter.
8. That place would be for Sonia. I didn't see the walktrough of SDR2 but I think that she seems similar to Asahina, and Akane too. And she's really cute. The cutest girl in all DR without counting Maizono.
9. Mikan, I love her, but my opinion changed a lil bit after she killed the other two cute girls and she was crazy so... lol ._.
10. LEON HAHAHA I'm not joking. It's a cool character. But he killed Maizono. D:

And superficial ranking: 

1. Chihiro. When I thought that she was a girl. OMG CUTEST CHAR EVER. OMG REALLY.
2. Ishimaru. 
3. Leon.
4. Sonia. 
5. Asahina.
6. Hinata/Makoto/Komaeda (Maybe Hinata more)
7. Koizumi.
8. Maizono.
9. Pekoyama
10. Chiaki


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I never said it, but, my favorite characters are:
> 
> 1. THE SUGOI DESU NE KAWAII SAYAKA MAIZONO CHAN
> 2. Hinata and Naegi (Also a cute couple xd I DON'T SAY ANYTHING, FORGET FORGET FORGET)
> 3. Kirigiri FTW
> 4. Nanami. COME ON IS GAMER. GAMER. EVERYONE LOVE GAMER GIRLS
> 5. Celes-chan I don't like witches, but she didn't had tu die. WHY DIDN'T THE TRUE YASUHIRO DIE?
> 6. Ishimaru, maybe I'm being a lil bit superficial here xd, but no, he's a great character, but too formal!
> 7. Asahina. SUPERFICIALITY AND HAPPINESS WINS DA ROUND. It's like she were Homer's daughter.
> 8. That place would be for Sonia. I didn't see the walktrough of SDR2 but I think that she seems similar to Asahina, and Akane too. And she's really cute. The cutest girl in all DR without counting Maizono.
> 9. Mikan, I love her, but my opinion changed a lil bit after she killed the other two cute girls and she was crazy so... lol ._.
> 10. LEON HAHAHA I'm not joking. It's a cool character. But he killed Maizono. D:
> 
> And superficial ranking:
> 
> 1. Chihiro. When I thought that she was a girl. OMG CUTEST CHAR EVER. OMG REALLY.
> 2. Ishimaru.
> 3. Leon.
> 4. Sonia.
> 5. Asahina.
> 6. Hinata/Makoto/Komaeda (Maybe Hinata more)
> 7. Koizumi.
> 8. Maizono.
> 9. Pekoyama
> 10. Chiaki


I will say one thing. AKANE IS WAAYYY MORE AGGRESSIVE THAN SONIA AND ASAHINA


----------



## Gregriii

I say it. xd. That Asahina was only similar in design, well, I missed that D:


----------



## Cam1

Oh, design wise they are extremely similar


----------



## Imitation

For anybody in the US who is interested in Danganronpa
it is currently on sale at the price of $19.99 saving you $10


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> For anybody in the US who is interested in Danganronpa
> it is currently on sale at the price of $19.99 saving you $10



It would actually save us 20, and I can't *cry*


----------



## Gregriii

Ishimaru and Sonia should have appeared in Mondo's and Gundam's execution, Ishimaru get shocked cause he enters in the motorcycle, but, he get's out like monokuma, but shocked, and this is why Ishida appears. And, Sonia, she takes care of the pets :3


----------



## Gregriii

I want to do a Danganronpa roleplay, I would be monokuma, and that would go like this: We make people, and when is going to commit a murder, the killer and the victim tell me that and the other has to know who is and bla bla, would be really cool!


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> I want to do a Danganronpa roleplay, I would be monokuma, and that would go like this: We make people, and when is going to commit a murder, the killer and the victim tell me that and the other has to know who is and bla bla, would be really cool!



Sorry, I suck at roleplay.. 
Sounds cool though


----------



## Zawerni

I've never played the Danganronpa games, but after watching the anime I've become really interested in them. Now I've gotta get a PSVita..


----------



## Imitation

Zawerni said:


> I've never played the Danganronpa games, but after watching the anime I've become really interested in them. Now I've gotta get a PSVita..



You should get them!
They are truly awesome games!
Also if you live in the US it is currently on sale atm
The 2nd game also comes out in four days!


----------



## Cam1

Im so excited hkwejfergieorfjl CHRISTMAS GET HERE ALREADY I WANNA PLAY DR AND SDR2 NOW


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Im so excited hkwejfergieorfjl CHRISTMAS GET HERE ALREADY I WANNA PLAY DR AND SDR2 NOW



Haha I know how you feel!
If there wasnt so many great 3DS games coming up I might've saved up for one but...
I need my smash bros, Alpha sapphire and Persona Q..
Ive played the first game on PSP though


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Haha I know how you feel!
> If there wasnt so many great 3DS games coming up I might've saved up for one but...
> I need my smash bros, Alpha sapphire and Persona Q..
> Ive played the first game on PSP though


Im getting smash for christmas, and Im buying alpha sapphire. I dont know anything about persona q though. I have played the first trial on my friends computer. IT WAS AMAZING!


----------



## Gregriii

Don't make me get jealous cause here I can't have the game D;


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Don't make me get jealous cause here I can't have the game D;


They dont have it in Spanish???


----------



## Gregriii

I think that SDR2 is not going to be in Spain and if it gets translated that will took a year or two. D:


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Im getting smash for christmas, and Im buying alpha sapphire. I dont know anything about persona q though. I have played the first trial on my friends computer. IT WAS AMAZING!



I need to work a TON to afford them all..
Smash bros = ?32 3/10/14
Alpha Sapphire=?32 or ?40 (steelbook which im leaning towards) 28/11/14
Persona Q premium edition ?70 (YOU EVEN GET THE TAROT CARDS!!!! :OOOOO) 25/11/14


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I need to work a TON to afford them all..
> Smash bros = ?32 3/10/14
> Alpha Sapphire=?32 or ?40 (steelbook which im leaning towards) 28/11/14
> Persona Q premium edition ?70 (YOU EVEN GET THE TAROT CARDS!!!! :OOOOO) 25/11/14


Ah, Im getting Wii U Smash. What is Persona about?


----------



## Gregriii

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...ta/buy-danganronpa-bds-and-dvds-for-2nd-anime

I didn't knew that D: OKAY,THE ANIME, NOW, NOW. AND NOW. IT'S UNFAIR TO GIVE AMERICA AND ASIA TO GIVE A CHANCE TO PLAY THAT GAME AND EUROPE NO. DDDDD; I wish I was from USA. D;


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Ah, Im getting Wii U Smash. What is Persona about?



(forgive me I suck at explaining things so heres Wikipedia's explanation >_>)


Spoiler



The game comprises two main areas; Yasogami High and the labyrinths. Players can explore Yasogami High to converse with characters, heal their party, or purchase new weapons and equipment, or visit the Velvet Room where they can fuse new Personas.[6] Labyrinths are the main portion of the game, in which the player's party, consisting of up to five party members, explores various dungeons fighting dangerous enemies to grow stronger and find treasures. As the player explores each labyrinth, a map is filled out on the bottom screen, which the player can manually edit to fill in more details, such as the location of walls and chests. When a floor is fully explored, a special treasure chest appears on that floor.[7] The game features two types of enemies: Shadows, which appear randomly, and Field On Enemy-types (F.O.E.), more challenging enemies that move about on the field as the player moves, which can be avoided with the right planning. The game also offers several options to change the layout of the dungeons and quickly return to previous areas.[8] When an enemy is encountered, players battle against them using their Personas. Unlike the main games, in which characters besides the protagonists only had access to a single Persona, each character can equip one of multiple sub-Personas in addition to their main one, allowing them to use more skills.[9] During the combat, players can take advantage of an enemy's weakness, which knocks them down and grants the player bonuses whilst fighting, as well as occasionally creating the opportunity for an all-out attack if all enemies are knocked down.[10]


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> (forgive me I suck at explaining things so heres Wikipedia's explanation >_>)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The game comprises two main areas; Yasogami High and the labyrinths. Players can explore Yasogami High to converse with characters, heal their party, or purchase new weapons and equipment, or visit the Velvet Room where they can fuse new Personas.[6] Labyrinths are the main portion of the game, in which the player's party, consisting of up to five party members, explores various dungeons fighting dangerous enemies to grow stronger and find treasures. As the player explores each labyrinth, a map is filled out on the bottom screen, which the player can manually edit to fill in more details, such as the location of walls and chests. When a floor is fully explored, a special treasure chest appears on that floor.[7] The game features two types of enemies: Shadows, which appear randomly, and Field On Enemy-types (F.O.E.), more challenging enemies that move about on the field as the player moves, which can be avoided with the right planning. The game also offers several options to change the layout of the dungeons and quickly return to previous areas.[8] When an enemy is encountered, players battle against them using their Personas. Unlike the main games, in which characters besides the protagonists only had access to a single Persona, each character can equip one of multiple sub-Personas in addition to their main one, allowing them to use more skills.[9] During the combat, players can take advantage of an enemy's weakness, which knocks them down and grants the player bonuses whilst fighting, as well as occasionally creating the opportunity for an all-out attack if all enemies are knocked down.[10]


Sounds fun!


----------



## Imitation

We have more responses than the official Legend of Zelda general discussion thread! :O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ive updated my sorter!


----------



## Gregriii

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcwJkQehqQI :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://hinatarunning.tumblr.com/


----------



## Gregriii

wrong thread lol


----------



## Imitation

Haha
Leon: On the grounds that you're a ******* nerd!
Monokuma: Awwww snap! XD


----------



## JayTrain

WTF Naegi is the murderer LOL


----------



## Gregriii

Hyoko is a btx.


----------



## Imitation

Hagakure xD


Spoiler


----------



## Gregriii

Definetely, Mikan should survived... POOR GIRL D:


----------



## Cam1

So I got bored and I started setting a price range for stuff I want for Christmas based on Gamestop prices(and approximate converters in case the new 3DS comes out by then). $1,020- 1,060.... I might not get Danganronpa and that only includes like 4 things. (PS Vita + DR games, Xbox One + Destiny, Wicked Tickets(This one is for sure), and the new 3DS). That doesnt even include Smash Bros which will be released 12/31/14. Ugh why you have to be so expensive games?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e6Z_xcK81JQ#t=18


----------



## Cam1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWRN4aaQnbg


woah

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOD THE LAST PART(LIKE THE LAST MINUTE AND A HALF)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr7BTYq-wz8


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWRN4aaQnbg
> 
> 
> woah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH MY GOD THE LAST PART(LIKE THE LAST MINUTE AND A HALF)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr7BTYq-wz8



Haha nice xD
I found some funny videos from the office but they have danganronpa faces on them which were hilarious xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also that Haru sig looks so cool! 
I love the Op and Haruki's and Hanabusa's ending songs!


----------



## Gregriii

Takechi ending ftw Oh yes, I know that Mikan get the despair fever but, why she killed Ibuki?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Takechi ending ftw Oh yes, I know that Mikan get the despair fever but, why she killed Ibuki?


I'm curious as to why it had to be Ibuki as well. Why not Komaeda, or have Souda catch despair fever instead of Komaeda and have him murdered(Nothing against Souda,he is now in my top 20)? Ibuki was a really well rounded character


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> Takechi ending ftw Oh yes, I know that Mikan get the despair fever but, why she killed Ibuki?



cuz






- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Takechi ending ftw Oh yes, I know that Mikan get the despair fever but, why she killed Ibuki?





PokeCam420 said:


> I'm curious as to why it had to be Ibuki as well. Why not Komaeda, or have Souda catch despair fever instead of Komaeda and have him murdered(Nothing against Souda,he is now in my top 20)? Ibuki was a really well rounded character



Also spoilers


----------



## Cam1

Oh yeah... Sorry I was on mobile and forgot about that XD


----------



## Imitation

Also here are the Office/Danganronpa videos (I find them hilarious xD)


Spoiler


----------



## Cam1

Which song was it from Danganronpa that was added into Smash? And what does this mean?! Third party Danganronpa character added in?!


----------



## Gregriii

Sakura xd, no, wait, wtf song of danganronpa? Wich one?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Sakura xd, no, wait, wtf song of danganronpa? Wich one?


Thats what I was asking. The name is Masafumi Takada (Sound Prestige LLC), but I dont know which song it is

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think it is 



Spoiler



Chiaki and Monomis punishment song



- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind I dont know

- - - Post Merge - - -

i misread it *cry* it had the composers name and their main and most famous peices


----------



## Gregriii

I really liked the "Insert coin please" song >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, maybe we can found a similar song for Megaman/Pacman stages :3


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> I really liked the "Insert coin please" song >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well, maybe we can found a similar song for Megaman/Pacman stages :3



It name is " Despairity: A hero's treatment" 

 ♫ Dance of despair! [LOL] ♫ 
I love the small laugh the guy from Soraru does


----------



## Gregriii

That it's the danganronpa ending xd


----------



## Cam1

DR is the first anime I have rewatched sucessfully XD On 13 right now


----------



## Gregriii

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IigEntR1CjU


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> DR is the first anime I have rewatched sucessfully XD On 13 right now



I'm rewatching it aswell (playing at the same pace as I play the game)
But it just doesn't seem as good because I know the culprits etc..


----------



## JayTrain

*HAPPY BELATED 700 POSTS*


----------



## Gregriii

It's the post 703. D:


----------



## JayTrain

RJtheACPlayer said:


> * BELATED*



Orllly

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now here is some random Japanese. Ahem... watashi wa nihon ni resuranto no tabemono o taberi ni ikimasu. Whose with me?


----------



## Cam1

i got bored and started looking up the beta playthrough, and I only came across the very end of the trial and the execution, and There are two guys that look just like Gundam and Nidai. I wonder if they were originally meant for the first game and were scrapped, and brought back when they decided to do a second one?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> I'm rewatching it aswell (playing at the same pace as I play the game)
> But it just doesn't seem as good because I know the culprits etc..


Yeah.


----------



## Gregriii

who voices monokuma voices dorameon, and who voices hifumi voices ussop, L, Inuyasha... OMFG MAIZONO IS VOICED BY THE ONE THAT VOICES KIRBY, Touko is Celty...Junko is dawn, hinata is conan, komaeda halibel...OMFG TWOGAMI IS AKISE, Souda is reiner ._. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWyTgl7VGoY


----------



## Hipster

hiyoko is my bae I even have a tumblr to her -> kawaiisaionji.tumblr.com


----------



## Imitation

Hipster said:


> hiyoko is my bae I even have a tumblr to her -> kawaiisaionji.tumblr.com



Yeah Koizumi and Saionji ftw c:
omg that Chihiro pic xD xD


----------



## Cam1

No love for my observation? XD


----------



## Gregriii

Saionji deserves the death. :c


----------



## Hipster

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah Koizumi and Saionji ftw c:
> omg that Chihiro pic xD xD



Chihiro is also my baby<3


----------



## Imitation

Woah check out these cosplayers! :O


Spoiler:  A lot of pictures












































They all came from this site 
http://cornflakes.jp/dangan/


----------



## Cam1

Still nothing about my observation ;-;


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: MAJOR SPOILERS FOR DR1










Oh my god. Have of these are hilariously inappropriate


----------



## Imitation

http://leonkuwatasfuc*ingbeard.tumblr.com/
Best. Tumblr. Ever.

(replace the * with the k (duh))


----------



## Gregriii

My sig is the sugoiest sig ever. JUST LOOK AT SAYAKA'S GIF. (Dreamie sig)

And I saw your observation, but I  didn't know how answer it. I saw the betta and I think that it's the beta Mondo.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> My sig is the sugoiest sig ever. JUST LOOK AT SAYAKA'S GIF. (Dreamie sig)
> 
> And I saw your observation, but I  didn't know how answer it. I saw the betta and I think that it's the beta Mondo.


Yeah, but what about the other one? It looked just like Nidai


----------



## Gideon

The anime was excellent, after seeing this thread, it made me want to watch it again, which I've begun already.


----------



## Imitation

Gideon said:


> The anime was excellent, after seeing this thread, it made me want to watch it again, which I've begun already.



Thats great!
You should play the game aswell if you have a PSP, vita or dont mind using an emulator!


----------



## dragonair

Voltz09 said:


> http://leonkuwatasfuc*ingbeard.tumblr.com/
> Best. Tumblr. Ever.
> 
> (replace the * with the k (duh))



OH MY GOD
SHSL Beard


----------



## Imitation

dragonair said:


> OH MY GOD
> SHSL Beard



YES!
THE AWESOME GOATEE HAS SPOKEN!!

SHSL BEARD CONFIRMED!!


----------



## Gideon

Voltz09 said:


> Thats great!
> You should play the game aswell if you have a PSP, vita or dont mind using an emulator!



I've considered playing an emulated version of the game, as I don't have Vita, and my PSP isn't in working condition anymore. I may end up doing that sometime soon.


----------



## Cam1

Guise I got an awesome typography sig(HAS SPOILERS) based on DR lol. 



Spoiler: typography sig


----------



## Gregriii

Hinatarunning.tumblr.com


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Guise I got an awesome typography sig(HAS SPOILERS) based on DR lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: typography sig
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66186



That looks cool! :O
OMG XDXD
"Up up down down left right left right b a start, this cheat code lets me right into your heart" wow xD


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> That looks cool! :O
> OMG XDXD
> "Up up down down left right left right b a start, this cheat code lets me right into your heart" wow xD


I saw it on a Chiaki valentine and thought it was cute... Don't judge


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> I saw it on a Chiaki valentine and thought it was cute... Don't judge



Haha sorry..
I just find it pretty funny xD


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Haha sorry..
> I just find it pretty funny xD


Yeah XD I also saw one of Mondo that said *perverted valentine coming* My hair isnt the only thing that is 12 inches, and one of Junko saying *another perverted Valentine 



Spoiler: spoilers for DR1



My sister isnt the only one getting impaled


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah XD I also saw one of Mondo that said *perverted valentine coming* My hair isnt the only thing that is 12 inches, and one of Junko saying *another perverted Valentine
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers for DR1
> 
> 
> 
> My sister isnt the only one getting impaled



wow ._.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> wow ._.


yeah... but I found them hilarious cause I find that crap funny


----------



## Kazunari

Check out what I bought at AniRevo 2014. ^w^


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> Check out what I bought at AniRevo 2014. ^w^



omg that is so cool!!
How much did they all cost?
and did they have any of the other characters?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> omg that is so cool!!
> How much did they all cost?
> and did they have any of the other characters?


She told me $5 and they had all the SDR2 characters, plus a couple DR1 in boxes, so it was a surprise what character you got


----------



## Kazunari

Yeah, basically what Cam said.
Let me clarify that I meant $5 in Canadian dollars, though. ^^;


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> Yeah, basically what Cam said.
> Let me clarify that I meant $5 in Canadian dollars, though. ^^;



That is so cool!
I think $5 turns into like ?2.50!
I just wish to see them in England!
I would literally keep buying them until I get Koizumi! <3


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> That is so cool!
> I think $5 turns into like ?2.50!
> I just wish to see them in England!
> I would literally keep buying them until I get Koizumi! <3


oh no you could seethe SDR2 ones(I think)


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> oh no you could seethe SDR2 ones(I think)



Ive looked everywhere in my store (forbidden planet)
And I a yet to see anything related to Danganronpa at all ;_;
I need a Leon and Koizumi figure!! :0


----------



## Cam1

Necesito un figura de Ibkui, Gundam, y Asahina (I need an Ibuki, Gundam, and Asahina figure)

- - - Post Merge - - -





Oh my god lol


----------



## Imitation

Can somebody please link me to a website where I can get those figure?
i cant seem to find them anywhere...


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Can somebody please link me to a website where I can get those figure?
> i cant seem to find them anywhere...


I wanna know as well


----------



## Gideon

Well I just finished re-watching the anime. It's unfortunate that it's so short, but it's still excellent in every way. With that I hope they decide to continue on with the anime, the first time I watched it, I must have somehow missed it, but they appeared to hint at a possible continuation at the very end of the last episode, it's not a confirmation, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## Cam1

Gideon said:


> Well I just finished re-watching the anime. It's unfortunate that it's so short, but it's still excellent in every way. With that I hope they decide to continue on with the anime, the first time I watched it, I must have somehow missed it, but they appeared to hint at a possible continuation at the very end of the last episode, it's not a confirmation, but it's good enough for me.


Yeah, I dont see whhy they would have Monomi show up at the end of the credits and say "I wanna met you very soon too!" That basicallly confirms a sequel to the anime. Also, a sequel to the games has been hinted at in the first AE trailer.


----------



## Kazunari

Voltz09 said:


> Can somebody please link me to a website where I can get those figure?
> i cant seem to find them anywhere...



Not that I can find either, nope. Sorry. :c
I found most of the DR2 characters on ebay, though. Are you okay with someone else, maybe?


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> Not that I can find either, nope. Sorry. :c
> I found most of the DR2 characters on ebay, though. Are you okay with someone else, maybe?



Wowow thanks for looking for me!! 
Hmmmm...
Did they have Mukuro, Hagakure, Peko or Hanamura? 
(Koizumi ;_; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also what do I search for on ebay?


----------



## Gregriii

Look what I found on eBay, Voltz.















I NEED MAIZONO'S UUUUGH


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> Look what I found on eBay, Voltz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED MAIZONO'S UUUUGH



OMG PLEAASE LINK ME TO THEM!! :O
MUST...BUY...KOIZUMI AND LEON!!


----------



## Gregriii

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Super-Dangan...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c676a734f&_uhb=1

http://www.ebay.es/itm/DANGAN-RONPA...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eacaa266&_uhb=1

WHY MY PARENT'S DOESN'T HAVE CREDIT CARD, WHYYYY


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> http://www.ebay.es/itm/Super-Dangan...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c676a734f&_uhb=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/DANGAN-RONPA...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eacaa266&_uhb=1
> 
> WHY MY PARENT'S DOESN'T HAVE CREDIT CARD, WHYYYY



TYSM!!

Woah I didn't expect them to cost that much..! :O


----------



## Gregriii

Will you buy them? For me the figures are cheaper, muahahaha, but I don't have credit card U.U For Koizumi's there is only one left D:


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> Will you buy them? For me the figures are cheaper, muahahaha, but I don't have credit card U.U For Koizumi's there is only one left D:



Probably not sadly.. ;(
A vita costs ?85 and for one figure it costs ?20 soo..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pokecam said that Kazunari got the danganronpa figures for $5! :O


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> http://www.ebay.es/itm/Super-Dangan...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c676a734f&_uhb=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/DANGAN-RONPA...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eacaa266&_uhb=1
> 
> WHY MY PARENT'S DOESN'T HAVE CREDIT CARD, WHYYYY


Gregriii can you link me to Gundam, Ibuki, and Asahina?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Probably not sadly.. ;(
> A vita costs ?85 and for one figure it costs ?20 soo..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pokecam said that Kazunari got the danganronpa figures for $5! :O


5 CANADIAN dollars. IDK how that translates to US dollars or euros


----------



## Swiftstream

PokeCam420 said:


> Gregriii can you link me to Gundam, Ibuki, and Asahina?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 5 CANADIAN dollars. IDK how that translates to US dollars or euros



1 canadian dollar is around 0.92-0.95 USD
1 canadian dollar is 0.71 euros


----------



## Cam1

Oh, and Kazunari got them at an anime expo


----------



## Swiftstream

PokeCam420 said:


> Oh, and Kazunari got them at an anime expo



; n ; wish I could go to anime expo.


----------



## Gregriii

Voltz09 said:


> Probably not sadly.. ;(
> A vita costs ?85 and for one figure it costs ?20 soo..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pokecam said that Kazunari got the danganronpa figures for $5! :O



It's cause are different figures.



PokeCam420 said:


> Gregriii can you link me to Gundam, Ibuki, and Asahina?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 5 CANADIAN dollars. IDK how that translates to US dollars or euros




http://www.ebay.es/itm/Dangan-Ronpa...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35db485849&_uhb=1 Cheap Asahina

http://www.ebay.es/itm/DANGAN-RONPA...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eacaa2b1&_uhb=1 Expensive Asahina

http://www.ebay.es/itm/IBUKI-MIODA-...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35dc07b4ba&_uhb=1 5$ Ibuki

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Super-Dangan...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a50c13491&_uhb=1 Pack with Gundam

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Super-Dangan...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6125dde8&_uhb=1 Expensive Gundam


----------



## Cam1

Well, Ibuki is decently priced, but that's about it


----------



## Kazunari

PokeCam420 said:


> Well, Ibuki is decently priced, but that's about it



That's the same Ibuki I have, lol. 
Same price as well.


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> That's the same Ibuki I have, lol.
> Same price as well.


Yeah, but I cant get it because I cant find it on English ebay and cant figure out all the Spanish words XD Im only in Spanish 2 Adv guys ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait I figured it out


----------



## Imitation

For anybody who hasnt seen it yet heres the new ae trailer


----------



## Cam1

Everyone who has 200 TBTB to spare, go to hzl's pixel shop when she opens slots and request two DR or SDR2 (the ones that show up on drsorter.tumblr.com, - the DR Zero characters) characters for pixels XD Meghan and I are gonna get a big picture of all the DR and SDR2 characters. We need your help. The total of all of our things together will be 3800, but it will SO be worth it. Her pixels are amazing. Im doing Ibuki and Gundam, Meghan has Peko and Ishimaru. You guys if you are gonna help, comment who you would be requesting so no one requests to of the same. Also, mention not blinking and include in PokeCam and Meghan's pixels


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Everyone who has 200 TBTB to spare, go to hzl's pixel shop when she opens slots and request two DR or SDR2 (the ones that show up on drsorter.tumblr.com, - the DR Zero characters) characters for pixels XD Meghan and I are gonna get a big picture of all the DR and SDR2 characters. We need your help. The total of all of our things together will be 3800, but it will SO be worth it. Her pixels are amazing. Im doing Ibuki and Gundam, Meghan has Peko and Ishimaru. You guys if you are gonna help, comment who you would be requesting so no one requests to of the same. Also, mention not blinking and include in PokeCam and Meghan's pixels



Il get Leon+Koizumi


----------



## Cam1

yey. We gonna get this picture and like use it as the render for sig or something from WonderK > It is transparent


----------



## Imitation

Il post in the morning because the slots are full on the shop


----------



## Resi

> We can do this! (Someone should do Ryoko and Matsuda from DR0, I'd love to be their friend.)
((P.S. I'm the "Meghan" mentioned above c: ))


----------



## Imitation

Resi said:


> > We can do this! (Someone should do Ryoko and Matsuda from DR0, I'd love to be their friend.)
> ((P.S. I'm the "Meghan" mentioned above c: ))



Nice to meet another DR fan!


----------



## Cam1

yeah. I mentioned doing this in hzls livestream and she said shed help and we decided so that everyone didnt have to spend as much TBTB we would ask you guys to help!


----------



## Resi

Voltz09 said:


> Nice to meet another DR fan!


Haha! Same!



PokeCam420 said:


> yeah. I mentioned doing this in hzls livestream and she said shed help and we decided so that everyone didnt have to spend as much TBTB we would ask you guys to help!



Hopefully we can get enough people to do this, it's a great idea.


----------



## Cam1

If neccesary, we can order more than one set of two each, and just ask her to add them to the pic


----------



## Kazunari

Then um... could I request Souda and Togami (DR1)? '3'


----------



## Gregriii

NO ONE TOUCH MAIZONO. OKIE?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And kirigiri pls


----------



## taehyvng

Gregriii said:


> NO ONE TOUCH MAIZONO. OKIE?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And kirigiri pls



i already touched them


----------



## Gregriii

You are bad :c


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> Then um... could I request Souda and Togami (DR1)? '3'


Yeah. We got get all the characters, so it will probably be those of us already requesting, requesting 3-4 times, unless we get more people to help.


----------



## dragonair

should we make a list to keep everything organized?


----------



## Cam1

LIST OF HZL ORDERS XD​Good source for full body and half body renders

Me- *1st request* Ibuki and Gundam *2nd request* Asahina, Hinata
Resi- *1st request* Ishimaru/Ishida and Pekoyama *2nd Request* Kuzuryuu, Kamukura
Voltz09- *1st request* Koizumi and Leon *2nd request* Hanamura, Hagakure
Kazunari- *1st request* Togami and Souda
Gregriii- *1st request* Maizono and Kirigiri
dragonair- *1st request* Celes and Fujisaki(holding Alter Ego)



Spoiler: Characters left



Mukuro Ikusaba
Nagito Komaeda
Hifumi Yamada
Makoto Naegi
Kiyotaka Ishimaru
Mondo Oowada
Touko Fukawa(also request Genocider, hzl says it doesnt cost more for the few alters)
Sakura Oogami
Junko Enoshima
Monokuma
Mikan Tsumiki
Nekomaru Nidai
Chiaki Nanami
Sonia Nevermind
Akane Owari
Hiyoko Saionji
Byakuya Twogami
Monomi


----------



## dragonair

I'll request Celestia & Chihiro!


----------



## Cam1

I added you to the masterlist dragonair!


----------



## Imitation

How many am I allowe I request?
If I'm allowed more id pay for Hanamura, Hagakure and Mukuro


----------



## dragonair

Voltz09 said:


> How many am I allowe I request?
> If I'm allowed more id pay for Hanamura, Hagakure and Mukuro


You're only allowed 2 at a time I believe.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> How many am I allowe I request?
> If I'm allowed more id pay for Hanamura, Hagakure and Mukuro


Only two at a time, but you can pay for them if youd wish. We will all need to request 2 at least twice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Voltz I updated ours with a second request portion(2nd trip, after the first group of pixels are done)


----------



## Imitation

http://i.imgur.com/92smrjX.jpg
Which character shares the same height as you? 
I havnt checked my height in like 1-2 months and then I was 165cm so
I share my height with Maizono, Tsumiki and Koizumi 
(I'm too small... ;_; )


----------



## Kazunari

Voltz09 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/92smrjX.jpg
> Which character shares the same height as you?
> I havnt checked my height in like 1-2 months and then I was 165cm so
> I share my height with Maizono, Tsumiki and Koizumi
> (I'm too small...  )


Asahina/Naegi/Nanami - 160cm.


----------



## Gregriii

so, ishimaru is ishida too?


----------



## dragonair

Voltz09 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/92smrjX.jpg
> Which character shares the same height as you?
> I havnt checked my height in like 1-2 months and then I was 165cm so
> I share my height with Maizono, Tsumiki and Koizumi
> (I'm too small... ;_; )


I'm a little taller than Chihiro!


----------



## JayTrain

Lol, naegi san wa chisai desu


----------



## Resi

Gregriii said:


> so, ishimaru is ishida too?



Yeah, Cam, would you mind writing Ishida in there too? I'll probably forget x.x
Also, I'll order Kuzuryuu and Izuru, so you can add that as my second please, Cam ^^

--
I'm right in between Kuzuryuu and Chihiro actually - 154 cm


----------



## Cam1

I will. *scuttles to find inches to centimeter converter*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm the same as Kirigiri. 167

- - - Post Merge - - -



dragonair said:


> I'll request Celestia & Chihiro!


Actually, would you mind asking for Chihiro holding Alter Ego?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

I dont know what this game is, or how to pronounce it. lol


----------



## dragonair

PokeCam420 said:


> Actually, would you mind asking for Chihiro holding Alter Ego?


oooohhh ye, that'd be cute!


----------



## Gregriii

But. Izuru would be with Hinata. No?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> But. Izuru would be with Hinata. No?


Wayyyyyyy to many changes in their alter who's for that to be true. It'd be better off to get them made separately.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Egos*


----------



## Imitation

Which characters does everybody really dislike?

The only ones that I dislike are Komaeda, Togami and Yamada 

although im beggining to not dislike Togami as much anymore..


----------



## Cam1

Twogami, Mikan(only cuz she murdered Ibuki. She normally would be around 23 on my list), Kamukura, Yamada, and Hagakure


----------



## Kazunari

I hate Fukawa with a passion.
I don't really like Hagakure either.


----------



## Imitation

Kazunari said:


> I hate Fukawa with a passion.
> I don't really like Hagakure either.



Genocider makes me not dislike Fukawa as Genocider is m 3rd favorite character


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Genocider makes me not dislike Fukawa as Genocider is m 3rd favorite character


Same. I dislike Fukawa, but Genocider is in my top 15. Same with Ishimaru/Ishida


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Twogami, Mikan(only cuz she murdered Ibuki. She normally would be around 23 on my list), Kamukura, Yamada, and Hagakure



B-but Twogami>Togami 
His skill is awesome and I like the mystery around him


----------



## Kazunari

I don't like Genocider too much, either. 
I just dislike that fangirl side of her/Fukawa because it reminds me of me, and I hate myself.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> B-but Twogami>Togami
> His skill is awesome and I like the mystery around him


Agreed, minus the skill. I think his skill is stupid and unnecesary. I prefer Togami


----------



## Imitation

..?


----------



## Cam1

Hey guys we should all take the DR Sorter again, only DR 1 and 2, and copy past all 38 into a spoiler and see how our lists have changed since the first time we took it ~ a month ago

- - - Post Merge - - -

paste*


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Agreed, minus the skill. I think his skill is stupid and unnecesary. I prefer Togami



Imposter is a great skill!
(Stolen from the wiki )
He/she takes the effort of becoming obese so that they can survive longer in extreme cold temperatures :0
Also he/she is self conscious unlike stubborn, fat headed Togami


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Imposter is a great skill!
> (Stolen from the wiki )
> He/she takes the effort of becoming obese so that they can survive longer in extreme cold temperatures :0
> Also he/she is self conscious unlike stubborn, fat headed Togami


but that is what makes me like Togami. I found him hilarious, always putting down the others and the story around him and facial expressions(just look at my "shut up" sig)


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> but that is what makes me like Togami. I found him hilarious, always putting down the others and the story around him and facial expressions(just look at my "shut up" sig)



heh guess its just me that dislikes him then :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Il do the sorter again tomorrow as I need sleep


----------



## Kazunari

11 and following in the spoiler.
I don't know enough about the Zero characters to properly rank them (aside from appearance lol)


Spoiler



11	Hiyoko Saionji
12	Junko Enoshima
13	Chihiro Fujisaki
14	Mikan Tsumiki
15	Makoto Naegi
15	Hajime Hinata
17	Sayaka Maizono
18	Mahiru Koizumi
19	Mukuro Ikusaba
20	Alter Ego
21	Gundam Tanaka
22	Akane Owari
23	Kiyotaka Ishimaru
24	Ishida
25	Aoi Asahina
26	Leon Kuwata
27	Sakura Oogami
28	Mondo Oowada
29	Izuru Kamukura
30	Monomi
31	Nekomaru Nidai
32	Teruteru Hanamura
33	Byakuya Twogami
34	Genocider Syo
35	Monokuma
36	Hifumi Yamada
37	Touko Fukawa
38	Yasuhiro Hagakure


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> 11 and following in the spoiler.
> I don't know enough about the Zero characters to properly rank them (aside from appearance lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 11	Hiyoko Saionji
> 12	Junko Enoshima
> 13	Chihiro Fujisaki
> 14	Mikan Tsumiki
> 15	Makoto Naegi
> 15	Hajime Hinata
> 17	Sayaka Maizono
> 18	Mahiru Koizumi
> 19	Mukuro Ikusaba
> 20	Alter Ego
> 21	Gundam Tanaka
> 22	Ryouko Otonashi
> 23	Akane Owari
> 24	Kiyotaka Ishimaru
> 25	Ishida
> 26	Aoi Asahina
> 27	Leon Kuwata
> 28	Sakura Oogami
> 29	Mondo Oowada
> 30	Izuru Kamukura
> 31	Monomi
> 32	Nekomaru Nidai
> 32	Teruteru Hanamura
> 32	Byakuya Twogami
> 35	Genocider Syo
> 36	Monokuma
> 37	Hifumi Yamada
> 38	Touko Fukawa
> 39	Yasuhiro Hagakure
> 40	Jin Kirigiri
> 40	Yasuke Matsuda
> 40	Madarai Isshiki
> 40	Yuuto Kamishiro


Oh, I only meant DR 1 and SDR2 lol. Anyways, mine are in here



Spoiler



1	
Ibuki Mioda
2	
Gundam Tanaka
3	
Aoi Asahina
4	Leon Kuwata
5	Nekomaru Nidai
6	Genocider Syo
6	Ishida
8	Hajime Hinata
9	Akane Owari
10	Junko Enoshima
11	Kazuichi Souda
12	Sonia Nevermind
13	Sayaka Maizono
13	Teruteru Hanamura
15	Mahiru Koizumi
16	Celestia Ludenberg
17	Hiyoko Saionji
18	Sakura Oogami
19	Kyouko Kirigiri
20	Chiaki Nanami
20	Peko Pekoyama
22	Kiyotaka Ishimaru
23	Fuyuhiko Kuzuryuu
24	Mukuro Ikusaba
25	Byakuya Togami
26	Mondo Oowada
27	Monomi
28	Chihiro Fujisaki
29	Makoto Naegi
30	Alter Ego
31	Nagito Komaeda
32	Touko Fukawa
33	Monokuma
34	Byakuya Twogami
35	Mikan Tsumiki
36	Yasuhiro Hagakure
37	Izuru Kamukura
38	Hifumi Yamada


----------



## Kazunari

ACK OOPS! I'm so sorry! I'm like half-asleep and skimming through everything and I just
holy crap sorry sorry sorry


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> ACK OOPS! I'm so sorry! I'm like half-asleep and skimming through everything and I just
> holy crap sorry sorry sorry


It doesnt matter lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> heh guess its just me that dislikes him then :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Il do the sorter again tomorrow as I need sleep


Okey. Mine changed so much man lol. Nanami went from 4 to 20


----------



## Imitation

Eh screw it!
Sleep can wait a few minutes 
Il go do it now


----------



## Kazunari

Edited out the DR0 characters in my original post. ;v;


----------



## Cam1

Kay. 3/6 of my least favorites the first time are now in my top 20


----------



## Imitation

Ummm im pretty sure that Twogami and Monomi never appeared? :0


Spoiler



1
Leon Kuwata
1	
Mahiru Koizumi
3	
Peko Pekoyama
4	Genocider Syo
5	Mukuro Ikusaba
5	Kazuichi Souda
7	Yasuhiro Hagakure
7	Teruteru Hanamura
9	Hiyoko Saionji
9	Byakuya Twogami
11	Kiyotaka Ishimaru
11	Mondo Oowada
13	Ibuki Mioda
14	Akane Owari
15	Hajime Hinata
16	Sakura Oogami
17	Junko Enoshima
18	Nekomaru Nidai
18	Chiaki Nanami
20	Celestia Ludenberg
21	Aoi Asahina
22	Kyouko Kirigiri
23	Monokuma
24	Fuyuhiko Kuzuryuu
25	Makoto Naegi
26	Ishida
27	Sonia Nevermind
27	Monomi
27	Izuru Kamukura
30	Gundam Tanaka
31	Mikan Tsumiki
32	Sayaka Maizono
33	Chihiro Fujisaki
33	Alter Ego
35	Byakuya Togami
36	Hifumi Yamada
36	Touko Fukawa
36	Nagito Komaeda


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Ummm im pretty sure that Twogami and Monomi never appeared? :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> Leon Kuwata
> 1
> Mahiru Koizumi
> 3
> Peko Pekoyama
> 4	Genocider Syo
> 5	Mukuro Ikusaba
> 5	Kazuichi Souda
> 7	Yasuhiro Hagakure
> 7	Teruteru Hanamura
> 9	Hiyoko Saionji
> 9	Byakuya Twogami
> 11	Kiyotaka Ishimaru
> 11	Mondo Oowada
> 13	Ibuki Mioda
> 14	Akane Owari
> 15	Hajime Hinata
> 16	Sakura Oogami
> 17	Junko Enoshima
> 18	Nekomaru Nidai
> 18	Chiaki Nanami
> 20	Celestia Ludenberg
> 21	Aoi Asahina
> 22	Kyouko Kirigiri
> 23	Monokuma
> 24	Fuyuhiko Kuzuryuu
> 25	Makoto Naegi
> 26	Ishida
> 27	Sonia Nevermind
> 27	Monomi
> 27	Izuru Kamukura
> 30	Gundam Tanaka
> 31	Mikan Tsumiki
> 32	Sayaka Maizono
> 33	Chihiro Fujisaki
> 33	Alter Ego
> 35	Byakuya Togami
> 36	Hifumi Yamada
> 36	Touko Fukawa
> 36	Nagito Komaeda


hm thats odd. I dont see them either, and there are usually 38

- - - Post Merge - - -

no, twogami and Monomi are there, two others are missing

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm. They are just all tied at 36


----------



## Resi

Hmm..If we're still on the hating character thing, here's my list:
Teruteru, Komaeda (Kinda? I had this odd hate for him throughout the story however afterwards it kinda disappeared...? I was just..."neutral"), Mondo and that's about it.
Komaeda and Teruteru were really the only ones I had an extreme hate for, I just kinda look at Mondo and like "why do you exist."
I actually like Fukawa, because I kinda relate heavily to her...

---

I skipped doing homework and did the sorter.


Spoiler



1. Kiyotaka Ishimaru (psh i couda told you that.)
2. Kazuichi Souda
3. Ishida
4. Gundam Tanaka
5. Touko Fukawa
6. Fuyuhiko Kuzuryuu
7. Genocider Syo
8. Peko Pekoyama
9. Makoto Naegi
10. Chiaki Nanami
11.Kyouko Kirigiri
12	Hajime Hinata
13	Hiyoko Saionji
14	Ryouko Otonashi
15	Madarai Isshiki
16	Yasuke Matsuda
17	Izuru Kamukura
18	Mahiru Koizumi
19	Chihiro Fujisaki
19	Mukuro Ikusaba
21	Byakuya Togami
21	Leon Kuwata
23	Celestia Ludenberg
24	Sayaka Maizono
24	Junko Enoshima
24	Nekomaru Nidai
24	Teruteru Hanamura
24	Sonia Nevermind
24	Akane Owari
30	Nagito Komaeda
31	Ibuki Mioda
31	Byakuya Twogami
31	Monomi
31	Yuuto Kamishiro
35	Aoi Asahina
36	Mondo Oowada
36	Hifumi Yamada
36	Yasuhiro Hagakure
36	Sakura Oogami
36	Monokuma
36	Alter Ego
36	Jin Kirigiri
36	Mikan Tsumiki



To be honest, this is exactly what I figured it'd look like :/


----------



## BATOCTO

surprised this hasn't been posted here yet!

"_*Warning: Danganronpa 1 and 2 spoilers

Spike Chunsoft has released a three-minute introduction trailer for Danganronpa: Another Episode ahead of its September 25 Japanese release.

In addition to the various actions of Komaru and Genocider Jill, the trailer also looks at the game’s systems, 3D events, animations, and 2.5D cutscenes. You’ll also meet new enemy characters in the 'Warriors of Hope.'_"






can't wait for the game!!!


----------



## Gideon

I'm a bit late on the characters I dislike, but I always found Fukawa annoying, more so towards the beginning of the anime than in any other occasion. She was useless other than being quick to try and accuse people, Genocider Syo was her only saving grace, as she made her relevant. I also don't really like Maizono because she had a bland character to me, she seemed pretty cookie-cutter, but I don't hate her, I just wish there was more to her to make her more interesting. Yamada was also kind of lackluster, he was basically a nerd stereotype, with little else to him, but I don't dislike him. I also have a slight dislike for Celestia because of her killing two people just for money, not a fan of greed, but it's befitting of her character, so I still like her enough.


----------



## Imitation

BATOCTO said:


> surprised this hasn't been posted here yet!
> 
> "_*Warning: Danganronpa 1 and 2 spoilers
> 
> Spike Chunsoft has released a three-minute introduction trailer for Danganronpa: Another Episode ahead of its September 25 Japanese release.
> 
> In addition to the various actions of Komaru and Genocider Jill, the trailer also looks at the game’s systems, 3D events, animations, and 2.5D cutscenes. You’ll also meet new enemy characters in the 'Warriors of Hope.'_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for the game!!!



Ikr!
It looks so cool!! 
(I saw it but forgot to post it >_>)


----------



## Gregriii

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eckWftyxvv8 OMG


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eckWftyxvv8 OMG



Thats..awesome!!!


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Thats..awesome!!!


I agree.


----------



## Hipster

I'm really obsessed with junko . Its just my weird dangan ronpa phase. But saionji is cute too


----------



## Cam1

DR 1: http://www.quotev.com/quiz/3930007/Which-Dangan-Ronpa-character-are-you/
I got Aoi Asahina

SDR2: http://uquiz.com/4P4VwV
I got Ibuki Mioda


----------



## Resi

PokeCam420 said:


> DR 1: http://www.quotev.com/quiz/3930007/Which-Dangan-Ronpa-character-are-you/
> I got Aoi Asahina
> 
> SDR2: http://uquiz.com/4P4VwV
> I got Ibuki Mioda



For the DR one, I got Naegi. (okay, I guess. I like trials.)


For the SDR2 one, I got Chiaki. (huh.)


----------



## Cam1

Resi said:


> For the DR one, I got Naegi. (okay, I guess. I like trials.)
> 
> 
> For the SDR2 one, I got Chiaki. (huh.)


I mean, I kinda get my results, as I share personality traits with both and talents with Ibuki, but Im surprised I didnt get Naegi or Hinata for at least one, because for all the trial ones I answered being diligiant in the trials and being one of the main people, because Im really good at law. I may only be 14, but I am. We did a mock trial last year and had lawyers come in and they told me and the person I was coming up with cross-examination questions with we were doing really well and had some key questions to the case. I really am surprised it didnt spit out Kirigiri or Naegi at me

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> LIST OF HZL ORDERS XD​Good source for full body and half body renders
> When requesting, say include in PokeCam420's most recent order
> 
> Me- *1st request* Ibuki and Gundam *2nd request* Asahina, Hinata
> Resi- *1st request* Ishimaru/Ishida and Pekoyama *2nd Request* Kuzuryuu, Kamukura
> Voltz09- *1st request* Koizumi and Leon *2nd request* Hanamura, Hagakure
> Kazunari- *1st request* Togami and Souda
> Gregriii- *1st request* Maizono and Kirigiri
> dragonair- *1st request* Celes and Fujisaki(holding Alter Ego)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Characters left
> 
> 
> 
> Mukuro Ikusaba
> Nagito Komaeda
> Hifumi Yamada
> Makoto Naegi
> Kiyotaka Ishimaru
> Mondo Oowada
> Touko Fukawa(also request Genocider, hzl says it doesnt cost more for the few alters)
> Sakura Oogami
> Junko Enoshima
> Monokuma
> Mikan Tsumiki
> Nekomaru Nidai
> Chiaki Nanami
> Sonia Nevermind
> Akane Owari
> Hiyoko Saionji
> Byakuya Twogami
> Monomi


Just a reminder that we still need people to help with this and for yall to just order whenever she has a slot or two open, and we can get this done, as she said she was fine doing them all as long as it was 2 per person per order


----------



## BATOCTO

Hipster said:


> I'm really obsessed with junko . Its just my weird dangan ronpa phase. But saionji is cute too



me too i love junko so much. she's perfect and tbh i'd be an ultimate despair just for junko...... heh


----------



## Imitation

Hipster said:


> I'm really obsessed with junko . Its just my weird dangan ronpa phase. But saionji is cute too



Yeah she's awesome!
But I like Mukuro more 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> DR 1: http://www.quotev.com/quiz/3930007/Which-Dangan-Ronpa-character-are-you/
> I got Aoi Asahina
> 
> SDR2: http://uquiz.com/4P4VwV
> I got Ibuki Mioda



I think the first one just gives you whoever you put your favourite as..

Dr 1: Leon Kuwata?
Dr 2 : Kazuichi Souda


----------



## Kazunari

PokeCam420 said:


> DR 1: http://www.quotev.com/quiz/3930007/Which-Dangan-Ronpa-character-are-you/
> I got Aoi Asahina
> 
> SDR2: http://uquiz.com/4P4VwV
> I got Ibuki Mioda



I got Togami for the Dangan Ronpa 1 quiz.
I got Nanami for the Dangan Ronpa 2 quiz.

Eh, I'm nothing like Togami... at least, I don't think so. But he _is_ my favourite.
Nanami, though... Yep, suits me to a T. Heh.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Yeah she's awesome!
> But I like Mukuro more
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first one just gives you whoever you put your favourite as..
> 
> Dr 1: Leon Kuwata?
> Dr 2 : Kazuichi Souda


No, I got Fukawa once when I said Kirigiri was my favorite last month.


----------



## Gregriii

Asahina too! I'm mostly like Naegi but, meh. I think that if I was there I would like to kill someone, but I wouldn't be able to do it. 

In SDR2 Koizumi. THAT IT'S IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## Imitation

..?


----------



## Gregriii

I hate the ship Sayaleon. I know that Leon is a cool character and Sayaka is cute, pretty and REALLY, SHE'S SWEET AND AN IDOL. I know that Leon is like a rocker and Maizono is a pop star, Leon has the hair red and Maizono blue, that Maizono is killed by him but. NO. IT'S NECESSARY TO SHIP THEM? I'm starting to get obsessed with Leon and thinking in the bad things that I could do to him if I was in the game. If I were in the game, at the trial I would kick and slap Leon. And... We know that If a murder gets caught, he is executed. But... Monokuma kill the murder, and Junko controles Monokuma, so... we can assume that Junko is a murder and she has to be executed. She's executed right, but after kill a lot of students ._.


----------



## Imitation

..?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I hate it aswell..
> I don't really ship much but if I had to ship Leon with somebody itd have to be Ibuki


EXCUSE ME IBAM FOREVER XD I'm kidding lol. I agree with this


----------



## Gregriii

Ibuki + ???


----------



## Gideon

PokeCam420 said:


> DR 1: http://www.quotev.com/quiz/3930007/Which-Dangan-Ronpa-character-are-you/
> I got Aoi Asahina
> 
> SDR2: http://uquiz.com/4P4VwV
> I got Ibuki Mioda



For DR I got Naegi, I didn't take the second one because I'm not well acquainted with the characters.

I expected to get Naegi, I feel like he acts the way I probably would act throughout the anime at least.


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Ibuki + ???


Me lol XD I was just joking though


----------



## Kazunari

Gregriii said:


> I hate the ship Sayaleon. I know that Leon is a cool character and Sayaka is cute, pretty and REALLY, SHE'S SWEET AND AN IDOL. I know that Leon is like a rocker and Maizono is a pop star, Leon has the hair red and Maizono blue, that Maizono is killed by him but. NO. IT'S NECESSARY TO SHIP THEM? I'm starting to get obsessed with Leon and thinking in the bad things that I could do to him if I was in the game. If I were in the game, at the trial I would kick and slap Leon. And... We know that If a murder gets caught, he is executed. But... Monokuma kill the murder, and Junko controles Monokuma, so... we can assume that Junko is a murder and she has to be executed. She's executed right, but after kill a lot of students ._.



I second this.
I hate Sayaleon too. >_>

then again I don't really have a right to say which ships I like or dislike because one of my otps is like hella weird


----------



## Gregriii

My favourite ships... 

Leon, Naegi, Hinata, Komaeda and Ishimaru shipped making combinations except Komaeda that is only with Hinata

And... 

Mikaeda
Chiakeda

Hinanami
Mikihinata

Leobuki

Kiriegi
Sayaegi (4 EBAR)

Soudam 
Soniam
Soudnia

Souleon

Fuyunata
Fuyupeko

And I don't know more. xd


----------



## Kazunari

I suppose I should put down mine too ^^;

I like
Naegiri
Hinanami
Fuyupeko
Soudabuki (That's the one I said that... doesn't make sense but I love it ;__; )
Komaenami
Mahionji

Eh, most of the things I like are the canon ones T3T


----------



## dulcet

my friend is playing the second game rn and she keeps spoiling things for me ://///////////////


----------



## Imitation

..?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> My favourite ships...
> 
> Leon, Naegi, Hinata, Komaeda and Ishimaru shipped making combinations except Komaeda that is only with Hinata
> 
> And...
> 
> Mikaeda
> Chiakeda
> 
> Hinanami
> Mikihinata
> 
> Leobuki
> 
> Kiriegi
> Sayaegi (4 EBAR)
> 
> Soudam
> Soniam
> Soudnia
> 
> Souleon
> 
> Fuyunata
> Fuyupeko
> 
> And I don't know more. xd


SOUDAM IS GROSS EW SONDAM FOR EVER!


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> SOUDAM IS GROSS EW SONDAM FOR EVER!



Is funny that two man that are fighting for a girl became a ship xd


----------



## Resi

Gregriii said:


> I hate the ship Sayaleon. I know that Leon is a cool character and Sayaka is cute, pretty and REALLY, SHE'S SWEET AND AN IDOL. I know that Leon is like a rocker and Maizono is a pop star, Leon has the hair red and Maizono blue, that Maizono is killed by him but. NO. IT'S NECESSARY TO SHIP THEM? I'm starting to get obsessed with Leon and thinking in the bad things that I could do to him if I was in the game. If I were in the game, at the trial I would kick and slap Leon. And... We know that If a murder gets caught, he is executed. But... Monokuma kill the murder, and Junko controles Monokuma, so... we can assume that Junko is a murder and she has to be executed. She's executed right, but after kill a lot of students ._.



True...I didn't understand the ship at first, and it took me a long time to even warm up to it. I don't especially hate it, I'm more "meh."


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> That sucks :0
> My friend always tries to ruin telltale games for me



u just gave me kenny feelz

i kind of ship togami and celeste ahaha just a tiny bit


----------



## Imitation

dulcet said:


> u just gave me kenny feelz
> 
> i kind of ship togami and celeste ahaha just a tiny bit



But the Lee feels ;_;

Haha did u get that from the abridged series? XD


----------



## dulcet

Voltz09 said:


> But the Lee feels ;_;
> 
> Haha did u get that from the abridged series? XD



PROBABLY and i saw fanart of them b4 and it wuz nice gdi fanart always tryna convert me


----------



## Imitation

..?


----------



## taehyvng

I WANNA GET SDR2 LIKE RNNNNNNNN


----------



## Cam1

Oowada is pwetty






- - - Post Merge - - -



taehyvng said:


> I WANNA GET SDR2 LIKE RNNNNNNNN


Same, but I want DR RN too


----------



## Cam1

Hey guys, so since I feel like I would be defying the GFX Resources thread if I created a thread, and Im too chicken to post there, here is gonna be like a post to hold DR Renders



Spoiler: Renders(Just post some here and I will add them)


----------



## JayTrain

OMG that ibuki render <3


----------



## Cam1

RJtheACPlayer said:


> OMG that ibuki render <3


Which one? There are two


----------



## Cam1

These are cool, too. They are the same image, so just copy it and crop it


----------



## Resi

PokeCam420 said:


> These are cool, too. They are the same image, so just copy it and crop it



Oh my goodness, these are super cool ;w;
I can't even decide my favorite sprite out of these *laugh*


----------



## Cam1

Resi said:


> Oh my goodness, these are super cool ;w;
> I can't even decide my favorite sprite out of these *laugh*


Mine is the Gundam one because of all of the detail


----------



## Imitation

..?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Wowowowowowowow
> Has anybody else seen this!?!!
> Move me to Japan right now!!!!!
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/int...-be-converted-into-gyoza-at-namja-town/.78175


TAKE ME WITH YOU


----------



## Resi

Voltz09 said:


> Wowowowowowowow
> Has anybody else seen this!?!!
> Move me to Japan right now!!!!!
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/int...-be-converted-into-gyoza-at-namja-town/.78175



oh my god ;A; I need to be in Japan asap.
Those desserts though!! And the trial omg. I want to cry.


----------



## Hipster

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/08/2...drinks-now-available-at-japans-guttetsu-cafe/

I would go to japan for this.. I don't think it exists anymore though..


----------



## Cam1

Anyone who is good at finding HQ Renders I would appreciate it if you could help me find a good Ibuki render.


----------



## Resi

Hipster said:


> http://www.siliconera.com/2013/08/2...drinks-now-available-at-japans-guttetsu-cafe/
> 
> I would go to japan for this.. I don't think it exists anymore though..



aaa yes ;A;
Ishimaru and Naegi's drinks look absolutely delicious!! Also Celes' drink looks good; I haven't tried Japanese milk tea though.


----------



## Cam1

I don't have his clothes or anything, so I did the best I could with what I had ;-;



Spoiler: me cosplaying as a makeshift Hinata for character day #spiritweek








- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY DOES MY PHONE ALWAYS TURN THINGS UPSIDE DOWN


----------



## Resi

PokeCam420 said:


> I don't have his clothes or anything, so I did the best I could with what I had ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me cosplaying as a makeshift Hinata for character day #spiritweek
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68319
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WHY DOES MY PHONE ALWAYS TURN THINGS UPSIDE DOWN




Best thrown-together Hinata cosplay I have seen 10/10


----------



## hzl

I don't watch the programme or anything but these characters look so damn awesome haha >.<


----------



## Cam1

Resi said:


> Best thrown-together Hinata cosplay I have seen 10/10


Thanks


----------



## BATOCTO

NEW CHARACTER ANNOUNCED FOR DR:AE!

Meet Taichi _Fujisaki_



Spoiler











it's nice to see family members from the surviving first cast. i wonder how they feel since they had to watch them commit murder and what not.


----------



## JayTrain

Super High School Scripter?... LOL


----------



## Beary

Spoiler: Drawing







Anyways, the new character looks adorable.


----------



## Cam1

Beary said:


> Spoiler: Drawing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68484
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, the new character looks adorable.


That's pretty good! Anyways, they need to add a mondo relative to go with the Fujisaki one. I'd also like to see a Leon sibling


----------



## Gregriii

I have an idea! Like the pixels but in banners with the characters. That will cost like 8700 tbt, but, 300 banner is a bit expensive, 150 per person? :3 We have the sayaka's alredy, so there are 300 less! The renders and stocks would be these:


*CHARACTERS*

*Leon Kuwata*
XXX 

*Makoto Naegi*

X

*Kirigiri Kyouko*

X

*Aoi Asahina*

X
*
Byakuya Togami*

I didn't find a decent render. I saw a GFX sig with an amazing render, I will make a thread to see if someone finds it.

*Yasuhiro Hagakure*

X (Needs to be rendered)

*Touko Fukawa/Genocyder*

XX

*Celestia Ludenberg*

X

*Chihiro Fujisaki*

X

*Ishimaru Kiyotaka*

X

*Mondo Oowada*

X

*Sakura Oogami*

X

*Hifumi Yamada*

X


I will update later that post if the stocks, now I'm a bit tired TT​


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I have an idea! Like the pixels but in banners with the characters. That will cost like 8700 tbt, but, 300 banner is a bit expensive, 150 per person? :3 We have the sayaka's alredy, so there are 300 less! The renders and stocks would be these:
> 
> *Leon Kuwata*
> XXX
> 
> *Makoto Naegi*
> 
> X
> 
> *Kirigiri Kyouko*
> 
> X
> 
> *Aoi Asahina*
> 
> X
> *
> Byakuya Togami*
> 
> I didn't find a decent render. I saw a GFX sig with an amazing render, I will make a thread to see if someone finds it.
> 
> *Yasuhiro Hagakure*
> 
> Same here
> 
> *Touko Fukawa/Genocyder*
> 
> XX
> 
> *Celestia Ludenberg*
> 
> X
> 
> 
> I will update later that post if the DR characters, and their stocks, now I'm a bit tired TT​


Well, i don't think it would coordinate well, as they are all being put in the same picture...


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Well, i don't think it would coordinate well, as they are all being put in the same picture...



I was saying like individual xd


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> I was saying like individual xd


I just re read what you said and now I get it lol. Pi just want banners of all the characters with their talents on it.


----------



## Beary

I can make a file full of Dangan Ronpa Renders.


----------



## Imitation

A cool easter egg in SDR


----------



## Cam1

Beary said:


> I can make a file full of Dangan Ronpa Renders.


This would be extremely helpful. Yes please!


----------



## Resi

Voltz09 said:


> A cool easter egg in SDR



omg!! My SDR2 playthrough didn't show this xP


----------



## Imitation

The entire cast of the danganronpa play in Japan has been revealed 
The link has pictures of the cast in costume and who the are being played by! 
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...tage-play-cast-photographed-in-costume/.78956


----------



## Imitation

I cant believe didn't post this yesterday but..
Another Episode is out!!


----------



## BATOCTO

Voltz09 said:


> I cant believe didn't post this yesterday but..
> Another Episode is out!!



yayyy to DR:AE is out!! i've been busy with school i didn't even notice. but look who shows up in one of the anime cutscenes!!



Spoiler















i guess this is the closest SDR2 anime we'll get.


----------



## Cam1

BATOCTO said:


> yayyy to DR:AE is out!! i've been busy with school i didn't even notice. but look who shows up in one of the anime cutscenes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this is the closest SDR2 anime we'll get.


Well this has technically already been confirmed. At the very end of the last episode, Monomi pops up and says "I can't wait to meet you very soon too!"


----------



## Cam1

PokeCam420 said:


> LIST OF HZL ORDERS XD​Good source for full body and half body renders
> 
> Me- *1st request* Ibuki and Gundam *2nd request* Asahina, Hinata
> Resi- *1st request* Ishimaru/Ishida and Pekoyama *2nd Request* Kuzuryuu, Kamukura
> Voltz09- *1st request* Koizumi and Leon *2nd request* Hanamura, Hagakure
> Kazunari- *1st request* Togami and Souda
> Gregriii- *1st request* Maizono and Kirigiri
> dragonair- *1st request* Celes and Fujisaki(holding Alter Ego)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Characters left
> 
> 
> 
> Mukuro Ikusaba
> Nagito Komaeda
> Hifumi Yamada
> Makoto Naegi
> Kiyotaka Ishimaru
> Mondo Oowada
> Touko Fukawa(also request Genocider, hzl says it doesnt cost more for the few alters)
> Sakura Oogami
> Junko Enoshima
> Monokuma
> Mikan Tsumiki
> Nekomaru Nidai
> Chiaki Nanami
> Sonia Nevermind
> Akane Owari
> Hiyoko Saionji
> Byakuya Twogami
> Monomi


Just a friendly reminder that this is still here  and Gundam/Ibuki are made. You guys don't have to help if you don't want to anymore, but it surely would be helpful when it came to the TBTB part of it


----------



## Resi

PokeCam420 said:


> Just a friendly reminder that this is still here  and Gundam/Ibuki are made. You guys don't have to help if you don't want to anymore, but it surely would be helpful when it came to the TBTB part of it



I'm still helping!! I haven't posted them already because I've missed the slots, but I have a little postit on my computer with a link to this page so I remember...
--
Also, my favorite thing about the DR art style is their eyes...


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Just a friendly reminder that this is still here  and Gundam/Ibuki are made. You guys don't have to help if you don't want to anymore, but it surely would be helpful when it came to the TBTB part of it



Is like to have Leon and Koizumi made but I am still recovering from spending a my TBT on the smash demo..
I have a measly 78 TBTB..


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Just a friendly reminder that this is still here  and Gundam/Ibuki are made. You guys don't have to help if you don't want to anymore, but it surely would be helpful when it came to the TBTB part of it



I want to help but the slots still closed. D:


----------



## Cam1

Resi said:


> I'm still helping!! I haven't posted them already because I've missed the slots, but I have a little postit on my computer with a link to this page so I remember...
> --
> Also, my favorite thing about the DR art style is their eyes...





Voltz09 said:


> Is like to have Leon and Koizumi made but I am still recovering from spending a my TBT on the smash demo..
> I have a measly 78 TBTB..





Gregriii said:


> I want to help but the slots still closed. D:


Yeah I get it  I was just reminding y'all incase y'all still wanted to help. It's nothing about ITS BEEN TOO LONG or anything. Thanks again guys!


----------



## JayTrain

Sorry for my inactivness 0_0, I need to keep on checking this thread


----------



## Imitation

Spoiler: Sorta big spoilers for Another episode :P


----------



## Gregriii

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler: Sorta big spoilers for Another episode :P



Poor Asahina's  [Enter parental conexion]  Why he dies?

And, in the executions, the girl of the pink hair doesn't dies? And what happens with the chair one?


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> Poor Asahina's  [Enter parental conexion]  Why he dies?
> 
> And, in the executions, the girl of the pink hair doesn't dies? And what happens with the chair one?



duuuuude spoilers! 


Spoiler



Yuta dies as the wristband he is wearing is placed on him by the Monokuma kids to prevent escape from the city.
As seen in the video he attempts to swim out of the city not knowing his wristband would explode ;(

Kotoko (pink hair girl) survives because Genocider saves her and ends up sticking with them

And Monaka.. MONAKA IS PURE EEEEVIILL!!!


----------



## Gregriii

Well we don't see blood in the execution so... we can asume that he's alive :3


----------



## Imitation

Gregriii said:


> Well we don't see blood in the execution so... we can asume that he's alive :3



LOL d'ya think Yuta is gonna pull a gus? xD


----------



## Cam1

Guys how do the executions even occur in that game? Its a mystery to me.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> Guys how do the executions even occur in that game? Its a mystery to me.





Spoiler



In another episode every once in a while it has a small execution styled animation (with Yutas being the only one to be an actual death)

As for the warriors of hope they are all boss battles and after you defeat they're robot/mech the cutscene triggers


Spoiler



They all survive anyways


----------



## Minene

glad to see there's a DR thread <3 I'm currently on chp 2 of the second game. I'm really slow D:
I see there's a discussion of another episode though --


Spoiler: Spoilers



loooove komaru and fukawa of course. monaka scares me more than junko honestly, but i've only seen one part of her with nagisa ;__;


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In another episode every once in a while it has a small execution styled animation (with Yutas being the only one to be an actual death)
> 
> As for the warriors of hope they are all boss battles and after you defeat they're robot/mech the cutscene triggers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They all survive anyways





Spoiler



Im also curious to know, how does Komaeda play into this game, and I guess I should just watch gameplay, but I cant because I dont have that much time, but whats up with the kids of hope? I know they call themselves RPG things, but like why are they on the wrong side of the spectrum?



- - - Post Merge - - -



Minene said:


> glad to see there's a DR thread <3 I'm currently on chp 2 of the second game. I'm really slow D:
> I see there's a discussion of another episode though --
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> loooove komaru and fukawa of course. monaka scares me more than junko honestly, but i've only seen one part of her with nagisa ;__;


Yeah, this thread had been one of my favorite threads since it opened  And do you know how SDR2 ends? If not I will try not to spoil it for you. Just be cautious when reading the comments here because we tend to jump around and talk about who died and sometimes forget spoiler boxes Gregriii. Anyways, welcome!


----------



## Gregriii

XD


----------



## Cam1

I miss this thread guise. I miss the forums. I dont really have time to come on anymore and it makes me sad D:


----------



## Resi

PokeCam420 said:


> I miss this thread guise. I miss the forums. I dont really have time to come on anymore and it makes me sad D:



Same. I can only come on during the weekends, during the week I can only read...


----------



## sakurakiki

Just found this thread & had to say that I finished Dr2 yesterday & I absolutely adored it as well as the first game! <3 Love Chiaki & also Nagito as well.


----------



## Cam1

Guys can someone tell me 



Spoiler



how Komaeda plays into Danganronpa Another Episode


----------



## sdhsl_fangirl

Nagito and Togami are both my favorite along with Kirigiri and Fukawa <3


----------



## Cam1

Hey guys! we really need to bring this thread back!


----------



## Imitation

Heres the rehearsal for the Danganronpa play in Japan
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...pa-stage-play-rehearsal-video-streamed/.80437


----------



## Cam1

Since there has been NO activity on this thread, hows about we speculate. DR3 was hinted at in the first DR:AE trailer. Do you believe it will happen? If so, (DO THIS PART IN SPOILER) 



Spoiler: MAJOR SDR2 SPOILER HERE



Who do you think will be the new mastermind since Junko is dead?


 Also, what types of talents do you think the students will have if this game does come to be?

I personally think it will happen. 



Spoiler



I am thinking maybe Gundam, even though he is really nice and crap, I honestly think that he is like the only SDR2 Character that would actually set this thing up. Also, if Monaka survived DR:AE, I could see her setting this up too.


 I am expecting a talentless hope dude, as always, a sporty girl, two sorta tough guys, and yet ANOTHER version of 



Spoiler



Bayakuya Togami



- - - Post Merge - - -

I also found this cool chiz


----------



## radical6

dangan ronpa deserves to die


----------



## Cam1

justice said:


> dangan ronpa deserves to die


Rude. (kidding, because you can't really express sarcasm through a computer) This is my favorite anime we are talking about here! XD


----------



## Dollie

Man, I remember when Dangan Ronpa had a very small fanbase, now look at how far it has come. I don't like it as much as I used to but it is great. Nanami is love.


----------



## Brad

Collin Moriarty from Podcast Beyond says it's amazing. Always thought about looking into some of the games.


----------



## radical6

Brad said:


> Collin Moriarty from Podcast Beyond says it's amazing. Always thought about looking into some of the games.



its ok 
1st game has better story, meh characters
2nd game has better characters, meh story


----------



## Cam1

justice said:


> its ok
> 1st game has better story, meh characters
> 2nd game has better characters, meh story


See, I love the story and characters for both! I agree that the SDR2 characters are a bit more....hm.... Devloped, I will say.


----------



## Cam1

I can finally play these games instead of youtube! I got them for Christmas and have been playing almost nonstop in my freetime since yesterday morning. Anyways, what do you think the possibility of another DR game coming out is? I would say maybe like 70% more likely than not, as they did hint toward one at the end of an AE trailer.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PokeCam420 said:


> I can finally play these games instead of youtube! I got them for Christmas and have been playing almost nonstop in my freetime since yesterday morning. Anyways, what do you think the possibility of another DR game coming out is? I would say maybe like 70% more likely than not, as they did hint toward one at the end of an AE trailer.



I remember reading a snippet from one the Japanese gaming mags that the creator says to look forward to more news in 2015 or something. 



> Yoshinori Terasawa (Spike Chunsoft) - “I think we’ll be able to announce future developments of the Danganronpa series somewhere in 2015. Also, we’re working in cooperation with a variety of companies and people to create new IPs.”
> Read more at http://gematsu.com/2014/12/japanese...-danganronpa-developments#3zImYW6jOTsyDOSU.99



Sauce: http://gematsu.com/2014/12/japanese...art-coming-steam-new-danganronpa-developments


----------



## Cam1

Tom said:


> I remember reading a snippet from one the Japanese gaming mags that the creator says to look forward to more news in 2015 or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Sauce: http://gematsu.com/2014/12/japanese...art-coming-steam-new-danganronpa-developments


THATS EXCITING!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

please help me...  I just found out about Dangan Ronpa... I think im a fan!!


----------



## Hipster

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> please help me...  I just found out about Dangan Ronpa... I think im a fan!!



welcome to the cult


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Hipster said:


> welcome to the cult



thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Cam1

So I have just recently started watching gameplay of DR:AE, and let me say:


Spoiler



MONAKA IS BAT CRAZY and I don't like how they made Yuta die five minutes after you meet him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

PokeCam420 said:


> So I have just recently started watching gameplay of DR:AE, and let me say:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MONAKA IS BAT CRAZY and I don't like how they made Yuta die five minutes after you meet him.


DR:AE....is it canon?


----------



## Cam1

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> DR:AE....is it canon?


There are three danganronpas. The original, the second one, and Another Episode, a third person shooter in which you play as Makoto's sister that takes place between 1 and 2.


----------



## Cam1

OMG I finished watching Another Episode and 



Spoiler



SHIROKUMA DISAPPOINTS ME


----------



## Silversea

I see this mentioned everywhere and I still have no idea what any of it is or what it's about. Google time and then I'll report back.


----------



## Imitation

A new Danganronpa game was announced in the past few weeks! D
Even if it looks a bit.. strange it is still another game! 
It has been announced for ios and looks like its gonna be for free!
Heres the trailer


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> A new Danganronpa game was announced in the past few weeks! D
> Even if it looks a bit.. strange it is still another game!
> It has been announced for ios and looks like its gonna be for free!
> Heres the trailer


It's free, and I think it looks fun. Maybe it will come to NA and EU unlike the last Danganronpa iOS game.


----------



## Gregriii

Voltz09 said:


> A new Danganronpa game was announced in the past few weeks! D
> Even if it looks a bit.. strange it is still another game!
> It has been announced for ios and looks like its gonna be for free!
> Heres the trailer



But this is not even a "real" game xd I mean, yeah its a game but it has not story or something...


----------



## Cam1

I am gonna go on a mini-rant here:



Spoiler: SDR2 spoiler



I SPENT 170 MONOCOINS 1 BY 1 IN SDR2 AND I DIDNT GET ANY OF THE PRESENTS KOIZUMI LIKES SO I COULD FREE TIME WITH HER AND GET HER SKILL WHICH IS REALLY GOOD, AND NOW SHE IS DEAD ;-;


----------



## Lock

I was just introduced to the idea of this franchise but I was wondering if it's worth buying a vita just to play it? Are there other versions on separate consoles/handhelds?


----------



## Cam1

Lockfancy said:


> I was just introduced to the idea of this franchise but I was wondering if it's worth buying a vita just to play it? Are there other versions on separate consoles/handhelds?



1) It is COMPLETELY worth it
2) I believe the first game is on the original PSP, but there is also an anime for the first one.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> I am gonna go on a mini-rant here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SDR2 spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I SPENT 170 MONOCOINS 1 BY 1 IN SDR2 AND I DIDNT GET ANY OF THE PRESENTS KOIZUMI LIKES SO I COULD FREE TIME WITH HER AND GET HER SKILL WHICH IS REALLY GOOD, AND NOW SHE IS DEAD ;-;



Aaand that's why I NEVER leave chapter 2 ;_;




Lockfancy said:


> I was just introduced to the idea of this franchise but I was wondering if it's worth buying a vita just to play it? Are there other versions on separate consoles/handhelds?



I'm also considering getting a vita myself just for these games (and Persona  )
But you could always get a pep emulator and play the first one as a fan had translated the full game to English!


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Aaand that's why I NEVER leave chapter 2 ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also considering getting a vita myself just for these games (and Persona  )
> But you could always get a pep emulator and play the first one as a fan had translated the full game to English!


Why I never leave Chapter 3 in SDR2 



Spoiler


----------



## Cam1

I am kind of curious as to why they had certain people not survive in SDR2, since they seemed to be trying to have people similar to the survivors of the first game. 


Spoiler



Like,
Hajime=Naegi
Kuzuryuu=Togami
Souda=Hagakure
Akane=Asahina

Sonia doesn't make sense to me as a death, and I think that even though she was awesome, Mikan would be more fitting, as she matches up with Touko, and Chiaki shouldn't have been punished for Nagito's suicide, as she matches up with Kirigiri, even though she was just an AI.


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> I am kind of curious as to why they had certain people not survive in SDR2, since they seemed to be trying to have people similar to the survivors of the first game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Like,
> Hajime=Naegi
> Kuzuryuu=Togami
> Souda=Hagakure
> Akane=Asahina
> 
> Sonia doesn't make sense to me as a death, and I think that even though she was awesome, Mikan would be more fitting, as she matches up with Touko, and Chiaki shouldn't have been punished for Nagito's suicide, as she matches up with Kirigiri, even though she was just an AI.



I think they just wanted to kill off everybody who we liked to make us despair :0


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I think they just wanted to kill off everybody who we liked to make us despair :0



That would explain why 



Spoiler



Ibuki, Koizumi, and Gundham died, but ehat about Akane and Sonia, I love them! Hinata is pretty high up on my list and Kuzuryuu and Souda are middle grounds. If they wanted to keep people we didn't like for despair, WHY ISN'T HANAMURA THERE


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> That would explain why
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ibuki, Koizumi, and Gundham died, but ehat about Akane and Sonia, I love them! Hinata is pretty high up on my list and Kuzuryuu and Souda are middle grounds. If they wanted to keep people we didn't like for despair, WHY ISN'T HANAMURA THERE



I can't explain why but a teensy bit of me sorta likes Hanamura 



Spoiler



Hanamura had good intentions



I can say that with the first game they got rid of people that stood out I guess (apart from Hagakure)
For Sonia and Kurzuyuu they have both suffered from despair inducing incidents already but they stayed strong through it


Spoiler



Isn't Hinata Kamukura outside of the simulation?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> I can't explain why but a teensy bit of me sorta likes Hanamura
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hanamura had good intentions
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that with the first game they got rid of people that stood out I guess (apart from Hagakure)
> For Sonia and Kurzuyuu they have both suffered from despair inducing incidents already but they stayed strong through it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Hinata Kamukura outside of the simulation?


Me too, but still. 

And yes.


----------



## Cam1

YOU GUYS I MADE A REALLY ARTSY IBUKI TAG


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> YOU GUYS I MADE A REALLY ARTSY IBUKI TAG



Nice!
It looks really cool, I still need to learn how to make graphics myself haha
I can definitely see that you've got em mastered 
Is your graphic store still open/active?


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> Nice!
> It looks really cool, I still need to learn how to make graphics myself haha
> I can definitely see that you've got em mastered
> Is your graphic store still open/active?



Than you! Abd it really is just about practice and advice. And thank you! I am no where near close but it means a lot for you to say that! Well, I don't exactly have one, but i will take requests as people wish. I just can't gauruntee when they will be done, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to whip up a form when I am actually awaken instead of super groggy like I am right now, but I will pm you then!


----------



## Gregriii

At least both of you can pass the chapter one,to me In danganronpa 1... it's impossible ;v; 

Saya nande

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> YOU GUYS I MADE A REALLY ARTSY IBUKI TAG



OMG


----------



## Cam1

So I have been slowlyyyy playing through SDR2, and I'm at chapter 3. When I get to the murder Imma just cry. Lay down and cry. As if my best friend died. Just cry. 



Spoiler



IBUKI COME BACKKKKKKK


----------



## Cam1

OMGGGG There is a poster of Komaru shooting down Monokumas in the theatre on the third island of SDR2 WOW.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Spoiler



R.I.P Ibuki.... Dammit Mikan killed her soo.. R.I.P Mikan..?


----------



## Imitation

GUESSWHAT?



Spoiler



http://nisamerica.com/games/danganronpa-another-episode/


Spoiler


----------



## Ragdoll

Imitation said:


> GUESSWHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://nisamerica.com/games/danganronpa-another-episode/
> 
> 
> Spoiler



aaaaaaAAAAAAHHHHhhHhHhHHHHHHH YES


----------



## Imitation

Hopefully it is just the trailer that isn't in English!
Now this is confirmed for the west I *need* to get a vita now!


----------



## Cam1

Imitation said:


> GUESSWHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://nisamerica.com/games/danganronpa-another-episode/
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Sir Integra said:


> aaaaaaAAAAAAHHHHhhHhHhHHHHHHH YES





Imitation said:


> Hopefully it is just the trailer that isn't in English!
> Now this is confirmed for the west I *need* to get a vita now!



YESSSSSS SCREAMING RIGHT NOW YASSSSS OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## lithiumlatte

I'm lurking this thread so hard tbh but have nothing to add. Whats the latest in danron?


----------



## Cam1

I disliked the story to another episode, especially the ending. It was so cliche what Komaru and Toko did -_-


----------



## Gregriii

WHY DR IS NOT IN SPANISH YET  ;-;


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Imitation said:


> Hopefully it is just the trailer that isn't in English!
> Now this is confirmed for the west I *need* to get a vita now!



It's probably just the trailer for the moment, I can't see NISA not localizing the whole thing in English.


----------



## Lolipup

IwanttojointhetalkaboutThedanganronpa D:

**dies** Though seriously random, I love Monokuma, he's so fantastic with his Upupupu~ <3 I'm actually making a town themed around Dangan Ronpa right now and all of my villagers say "Upupupu" as their catchphrase so far. *^*


----------



## Cam1

Do you gus think there will be another installment?


----------



## jdchicky10

Hi! I'm so happy people are talking about this game. I don't know anyone other than my husband who are into these types of games! I loved both 1 and 2.

I'm pumped to hear they are bringing Another Episode to the U.S. I know it's more of a shooter but I heard it's just as story based as the other games so I'm sure I'll love it!


----------



## Imitation

Cam said:


> Do you gus think there will be another installment?



Of course they will! 
They can't end the story where it is now!
I'm hoping after AE they bring out the third logic based game ( with an Ultimate DJ or another sportsman/woman )

- - - Post Merge - - -



jdchicky10 said:


> Hi! I'm so happy people are talking about this game. I don't know anyone other than my husband who are into these types of games! I loved both 1 and 2.
> 
> I'm pumped to hear they are bringing Another Episode to the U.S. I know it's more of a shooter but I heard it's just as story based as the other games so I'm sure I'll love it!



Yeah, if say it has the same amount of story as the others. 
I like how they filled the gap between 1 and 2 
I hope they use the 3d models they used for AE for the 3rd game


----------



## Cam1

Imitation said:


> Of course they will!
> They can't end the story where it is now!
> I'm hoping after AE they bring out the third logic based game ( with an Ultimate DJ or another sportsman/woman )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if say it has the same amount of story as the others.
> I like how they filled the gap between 1 and 2
> I hope they use the 3d models they used for AE for the 3rd game


Yeah, I think so too. I'm hoping for yet another musician. Maybe a bassist this time. OOH and an Ultimate Artist.


----------



## Cam1

An ultimate explorer would be cool too.


----------



## Cam1

Gonna bump this thread up in hopes of some more speculation or news about the series. Im pretty bad at keeping up with the series online, and I enjoyed speculating and talking about wverything before, so maybe we can bring this thread back to life!


----------



## pillow bunny

How do you download it?


----------



## Ragdoll

pillow bunny said:


> How do you download it?



u mean to ur computer? i just torrent it and use PPSSPP lol


----------



## Cam1

pillow bunny said:


> How do you download it?



Ummm PSN or you buy a hard copy


----------



## pillow bunny

Ragdoll said:


> u mean to ur computer? i just torrent it and use PPSSPP lol



Is there an English version or do you have to get the translation patch?


----------



## Cam1

pillow bunny said:


> Is there an English version or do you have to get the translation patch?


There is an English version.


----------



## pillow bunny

Can someone link me to it? All I can find is the translation patch.


----------



## Cam1

pillow bunny said:


> Can someone link me to it? All I can find is the translation patch.


idk. You can always just watch the anime version of it


----------



## Imitation

Its been a while since the last game came out but curious to know what people thought about v3!

Also where do you think the series can go from here?


----------



## Jhin

The plot of v3 wasn't my favourite and I thought the ending was pretty weak, but I loved the cast the most out of the 3 main games. I think they wrote themselves into a corner with it though, considering how it ended


----------



## Gregriii

1. Korekiyo sucks.
2. Shuichi sucks.
3. Kokichi is overrated.
4. CH1 is a very bad chapter.


----------



## K.Reiko

I liked DRV3, but for me the best game still is DR2, talking about the story, of course.
V3 designs and characters are amazing, but the game disappointed me a lot when Kaede died...It made me don't like Shuichi tbh.


----------



## Imitation

I totally agree with all of you, the story was very mediocre and I really didn’t like the ending much either, though at the same time v3 brought in so many great varied personalities that I enjoyed a lot more than the cast of 1/2.

And of course as usual Chapter 4’s ending hit me right in the feels


----------



## staticistic1114

Imitation said:


> Its been a while since the last game came out but curious to know what people thought about v3!
> 
> Also where do you think the series can go from here?


it really really felt like v3 was there to "end" the game, im honestly not even sure how they can continue with it now that they broke the fourth wall like that, i really did not like how they went with it i feel like the series had great potential and they just... decided to blow it bc they could not progress with it??? idk
but yeah, other than that i like the characters and the story was actually pretty ok right until the climax lol, my personal fav chapter was probably 2 only bc i think it was the most despair-inducing for me lmao


----------



## Capella

sdr2 was one of my favorite games from recent memory.... it was really engrossing and insanely challenging (for me) also i loved all of the characters in it ^_^ it was much better than the first one... which i did not enjoy playing that much. 



Spoiler



the bait and switch with kaede and saihara though turned me off of playing v3 way though


----------



## Romaki

I really liked V3, I thought most characters were pretty neat. I don't worry about the final chapter because the theme of it was lies and deception. The game lied, the pre-protagonist lied, I don't really care for the double twist in the ending. I think the world being peaceful and people signing up to kill each other and lost their old memories is super interesting. The game being a game... not so much. I like to think the survivors were trapped in a dome and returned to their normal world.

Trialwise, it was the easiest game for me. And the video game trial was infuriating ny how slowly the character figured stuff out. But I really love the combination of the first and last trial, that's the kind of plot twist I'd like to see more of. It sucks that it was more of a marketing strategy though, that's why the last chapter seems more spiteful than ironic.

I think it would be cool to focus in more into the reality show aspect of the final chapter. If we ignore the game aspect, this is a show that ran 53 times and the 53th time was when the public supposedly got a wake up call. So in my eyes the 54th show had to be different. My first idea would be a prison setting. Everyone could get an ultimate crime instead of talent and they'd all have a motive why they'd be willing to kill for early release. I think this could be interesting to write for, trying to come up with weird crimes and emotional backstories. And the prison could be a literal interpretation of the previous settings.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I know I'm definitely in the minority here but I loved V3's ending and I feel like it's one of my favorite video game endings. I totally get people not liking it because I hated it at first, and...


Spoiler: spoilers for Danganronpa V3



I can see how the whole "it was fictional the whole time" thing would tick people off, but personally, I like the themes going on here. To me personally, fiction is more important than it probably is to a lot of people. When I'm able to immerse myself in a good story and witness good characters, I find myself becoming attached to these characters. And to see them put in a situation where they could die tragically, that can be pretty emotional. This is the major appeal of Danganronpa, and I love how they turned that into a plot point. The mastermind is the developers themselves. I love that as a plot point. Another plot point is how the said developers/masterminds are "torturing" their characters, which again, I love that, it's kinda true if you really think about it, and I love how it's fictional characters trying to fight back against the harsh reality their creators have presented them. That's pretty deep.


In general, V3 is one of my favorite games ever made, I love nearly everything about it.


----------



## goro

I *love *Danganronpa, if you couldn't tell. My favorite game in the series is Super Danganronpa 2, and my island is modeled after Jabberwock, complete with a wooden plank hotel above water for my villagers like the game. My best friend calls it cruel.

I also enjoy fangames! I wish more people talked about Danganronpa Another and Super Danganronpa Another 2, they're really good and (imo) better than some of the official Danganronpa content post-SDR2. Danganronpa Rebirth and Danganronpa Kill:Cure are also super interesting, but one is canceled and the other is heavy WIP. 

I'm part of the V3-critical side, the characters are interesting and the executions really are brutal and great, but there's a lot missed potential imo. Perfectly fine with people liking it though, if everyone had the same opinions that would just be boring.


----------

